# [Gechi] Sito ufficiale (parte contenuti)

## shev

Ok ragazzi, dopo le anticipazioni fatte tra forum e venezia direi che è giunto il momento di darci da fare per regalare il nostro bel sito ufficiale al mondo  :Very Happy: 

Per quanto riguarda i domini (gechi.it e gechi.org) ci stiamo lavorando, conto di averli a nostra disposizione a breve (se qualcuno fosse interessato o avesse contatti "in alto" mi scriva in pvt che ne discutiamo).

L'argomento di questo topic piuttosto è relativo alla realizzazione tecnica del sito. Le cose che servono sono le seguenti:

- grafica

- contenuti

Mi pare abbastanza ovvio suddividere quindi il lavoro in due squadre: 

- un primo team si occuperà della realizzazione grafica del sito, di organizzare un'efficente sistema di gestione dei contenuti, layout etc (scegliendo liberamente la tecnologia da usare, l'eventuale CMS, linguaggio, formati vari e tutto il resto. Naturalmente provilegiando gli standard e i formati aperti, nonchè i prodotti opensource)

- Il secondo team vedrà di raccogliere, suddividere e creare il materiale da pubblicare poi sul sito (raccolta di foto, descrizione di eventi come il GDay, stesura di un manifesto del gruppo, etc etc).

Mi pare che qualcuno si fosse già proposto per collaborare e che da come parlava fosse interessato al team grafica/layout, tipo l'Ing. fedeliallalinea (  :Wink:  ), gatiba e altri. Io ero orientato al team contenuti, etc 

Ciascuno dei due gruppi si organizzerà poi come riterrà più comodo: aprire un topic dedicato sul forum per discuterne liberamente con tutti, aprire una ML, etc etc

La cosa importante è che tutti possano collaborare o vedere come procedono i lavori: siamo una comunità open di nome e di fatto.

In sintesi: chi vuole collaborare lo dica qui specificando a quale dei due team preferisce unirsi. Non abbiamo una scadenza precisa, ma riuscire a sfruttare il tempo libero che di solito viene generato dalle festività natalizie per avere un sito attivo per gli inizi di gennaio sarebbe una buona cosa.

A voi la parola Gechi  :Wink: 

----------

## morellik

Tempo permettendo,

darei il mio contributo al secondo team (anche per collaborare col mitico Shev   :Very Happy:  )

CIauz

morellik

----------

## codadilupo

beh, direi che non poso che buttarmi sui contenuti, visto che sono assolutamente digiuno di tecnica per lo sviluppo  :Wink: 

P.S.: eviterei la ml: al massimo, una volta fatto il sito, potremmo metterci su un mail server con majordomo (il primo che mi viene in mente).

per quanto riguarda la struttura/le *sezioni*, direi:

- home (  :Wink:  )

- presentazione/contratto sociale/balle varie

- registrazione/utenti

- eventi

- utility

- tips

- .ebuild/portage tree (???)

- man & docs (che non guasta mai)

- script contest

- notizie

- ....

EDIT: dimenticavo! MAGLIE!!!!!!!!

- GePL (qui sto scherzando, ma non sarebbe poi male, un giorno, vedere la GeCHI Public license    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Mon Dec 15, 2003 10:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

per piccoli lavoretti non ho problemi a dare il mio contributo.

Ciao!

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Naturalmente provilegiando gli standard e i formati aperti, nonchè i prodotti opensource) 
> 
> 

 

[FLAMER mode ON]

Up Per M$ FrontPage!!!!!!

[FLAMER mode OFF]

Ovviamente sto scherzando...  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> P.S.: eviterei la ml: al massimo, una volta fatto il sito, potremmo metterci su un mail server con majordomo (il primo che mi viene in mente).

 

D'accordo pure io. Direi allora di appropriarci di questo topic per l'organizzazione dei contenuti (poi modifico il topic aggiungendo qualcosa tipo "- contenuti"), mentre i ragazzi della grafica ne apriranno uno del tutto simile per la loro parte (sempre che non preferiscano altri mezzi come ML o altro). Ing. fedeliallalinea la vedo bene come coordinatore di quel gruppo  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> per quanto riguarda la struttura/le *sezioni*, direi:
> 
> - home (  )                                                         OK
> 
> - presentazione/contratto sociale/balle varie       OK
> ...

 

Ora spiego i commenti fatti dentro il quote:

- le sezione con l'OK in parte sono quelle irrinunciabili, ogni buon sito di questo tipo dovrebbe averle o cmq avevamo già discusso in passato di metterle.

- i due NI su tips e doc sono dovuti al fatto che l'obiettivo del Gechi non sarà quello di produrre documentazione ed elaborati vari, ma semplicemente gestire la presenza di Gentoo in Italia e in Svizzera, organizzandone la partecipazione ad eventi, fiere, organizzando i GDay etc. La doc è già ampiamente trattata dai due ottimi siti gentoo.it e gento-italia.org, non voglio che si crei altra ridondanza, "competizione" o sovrapposizione tra questi siti. L'obiettivo dei Gechi è diverso, altrimenti sarebbe stato inutile creare il gruppo e un sito, quando già Morelli, Joe e Steph stanno facendo un ottimo lavoro con i rispettivi siti. Ovviamente IMHO

- discorso analogo per il NI sul portage tree: già c'è il sito packages.gentoo.org, perchè creare ridondanza?

- un po' diverso invece il discorso sulle utility: visto che gli altri due siti non hanno ancora (mi pare) creato una sezione relativa ai programmi prodotti dalla comunità Italiana, si può fare una sezione che ospiti i prodotti dei Gechi. Andrebbe un po' fuori dagli scopi del gruppo, ma fa lo stesso (così non carichiamo di eccessivo lavoro gli altri due siti  :Wink:  ).

- il contest sugli scritp si presta ad un'analisi simile alla sezione delle utility qui sopra: un po' fuori tema, ma visto che manca altrove la si può aprire almeno per ora, anche se mi convince meno).

- Infine, la riserva sulle news è dovuta al fatto che le notizie dovranno essere centrate sui Gechi, gli eventi Italiani/Svizzeri e poco altro. Il sito non sarà un notiziario, per questo già ci pensano gli altri, quindi poche notizie e mirate mi vanno bene, notizie generali un po' meno.

Piccole precisazioni: ovviamente tutto questo è rigorosamente IMHO. Inoltre tutto questo è detto con in mente ben chiaro l'obiettivo e il manifesto del Gechi (o almeno quello che io avevo capito fosse), cioè organizzare la presenza di Gentoo in Italia e Svizzera, tramite mostre, fiere, GDay e simili; il Gechi sarà il riferimento per chi vorrà che Gentoo partecipi alla tal manifestazione e un'occasione per noi di incontrarci e divertirci. Tutto il resto già esiste ed è portato avanti in modo più che soddisfacente (doc, man, tips etc), quindi imho inutile replicare gli sforzi.

Sono per la filosofia unix: fare una cosa e farla bene. Non farne tante solo per fare  :Very Happy: 

Detto questo aggiungerei un paio di sezioni:

- fun, nella quale mandare foto bizzarre (il mio case moddato Gentoo attende solo il neon per essere finito  :Very Happy:  ), scleri dei Gechi, cose divertenti, seganalzioni folli, etc

- contatti, in cui mettere qualche recapito o form per chiedere la presenza dei Gechi e di Gentoo alle varie manifestazioni (su questo sarebbe poi bello sentire Robbins, chiedendo la sacra unzione di ufficialità per il gruppo: se ci concedesse la conferma ufficiale di poter gestire la presenza di gentoo in Italia, senza nulla togliere a lui e ai suoi developer sarebbe una figata  :Very Happy:  noi daremmo una mano a lui, lui farebbe felici noi  :Wink:  )

Scusate la lunghezza  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> - discorso analogo per il NI sul portage tree: già c'è il sito packages.gentoo.org, perchè creare ridondanza?

 

io lo vedevo piu' che altro come uno store di ebuild fatti dal gruppo GecHI (i due ?? erano per il portage tre, per l'appunto, perché c'e' gia', é ben fatto, e non ne serve un'altro: al massimo si puo' fare un certo discorso, del tipo: portage tree: cosa entra e cosa esce, questa settimana  :Wink: )

 *Quote:*   

> - un po' diverso invece il discorso sulle utility: visto che gli altri due siti non hanno ancora (mi pare) creato una sezione relativa ai programmi prodotti dalla comunità Italiana, si può fare una sezione che ospiti i prodotti dei Gechi. Andrebbe un po' fuori dagli scopi del gruppo, ma fa lo stesso (così non carichiamo di eccessivo lavoro gli altri due siti  ).
> 
> - il contest sugli scritp si presta ad un'analisi simile alla sezione delle utility qui sopra: un po' fuori tema, ma visto che manca altrove la si può aprire almeno per ora, anche se mi convince meno).
> 
> - Infine, la riserva sulle news è dovuta al fatto che non le notizie dovranno essere centrate sui Gechi, gli eventi Italiani/Svizzeri e poco altro. Il sito non sarà un notiziario, per questo già ci pensano gli altri, quindi poche notizie e mirate mi vanno bene, notizie generali un po' meno.
> ...

 

ok, per le sezioni aggiunte.

P.S.: aggiungerei anche una sezione delle traduzioni: non tanto per le traduzioni dall'XXXX all'italiano, quanto per cio' che nasce in italiano(ma anche tedesco, francese etc, se qualche geco svizzero scrive anche di la'  :Wink: ) e non ha un corrispettivo in inglese.

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> ...Ing. fedeliallalinea la vedo bene come coordinatore di quel gruppo  ...

 

Prima di tutto grazie per la fiducia. Io sono d'accordo di dare una mano ma

non voglio essere il coordinatore ne quello che prende le decisioni. Se mi dite

cosa fare o se ho qualcosa da proporre lo faro' volentieri ma vorrei evitare di

fare il coordinatore. Quindi spero che ci sia qualcun'altro che lo voglia fare e che

magari a piu' inventiva per la grafica (mmmmm.. mi viene in mente peach).

----------

## teknux

ottime le idee già proposte fin qui dagli altri partecipanti  :Wink: 

io aggiungo qualche proposta e nota:

- una mail (anche redirect credo vada più che bene) user@sitodeigechi.tld (it,net,org??) eventualmente con una piccola quota di supporto (5-10 euro annui) o qualcosa di simile che comprenda anche qualche gadjet tipo magliette portachiavi etc... magari diversi *tagli* in base a quello che si preferisce. è solo una bozza di idea  :Wink: 

- per i contenuti, pensavo che sarebbe interessante scrivere qualcosa in php (ormai ultra-supportato ovunque). in proposito io ho per la testa l'idea di scrivere una specie di CMS in *stile flatnuke* ma con una struttura più modulare e flessibile (esempio: una serie di librerie separate per gestire i dati con i DB, con i file e con SQLite del nuovo php5 e poter scegliere di conseguenza), che usi xhtml, e altre particolarità. il mio tempo, almeno fino a febbraio (periodo previsto per la tesi) tende a 0 se non meno ancora.

- altra eventuale idea per i contenuti, anche se non so quanto praticabile, sarebbe quella di usare dei CGI in python, almeno sulla carta la vedo un'idea molto cool e darebbe la possibilità a molte persone di lavorarci sopra, visto che ci sono un bel po' di utenti che masticano python. anche in questo caso ci sono ottime possibilità di lavorare con xhtml, xml in genere, e usare vari modi per immagazinare/richiamare dati.

spero di aver dato qualche contributo in idee  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Ciao a tutti, seguo spesso il forum, anche se posto mooolto raramente   :Embarassed: 

Sono interessato a collaborare per i contenuti.  A me personalmete piacerebbe gestire una sezione di "storia e personaggi" del mondo del software libero contenente p.es biografie, articoli sulla nascita dei vari progetti, ecc..   fatemi sapere cosa ne pensate.

P.S se ci fosse bisogno, posso occuparmi anche di traduzioni dal francese all'italiano. 

ciao

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> In sintesi: chi vuole collaborare lo dica qui specificando a quale dei due team preferisce unirsi.

 

Ci sono. In un team o nell'altro troverò qualcosa di utile da fare, no?  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> ...l'eventuale CMS...

 

Non so cosa ne pensiate voi ma io non userei nessun CMS già esistente... sarebbe interessante invece realizzare un nostro progetto in modo da adattarlo alle nostre esigenze.

Mi spiego meglio: ormai quasi tutti utilizzano CMS tipo PHPNuke e vari cloni per i propri siti/portali. Essendo quindi dei progetti "general purpose" può succedere che:

1 - il CMS ha delle funzioni inutili per i nostri scopi;

2 - con il crescere delle esigenze il CMS potrebbe rivelarsi inadeguato.

Se noi riuscissimo a focalizzare bene i nostri obiettivi potremmo realizzare qualcosa di veramente ben fatto (IMHO). E poi non vorrete che il nostro sito sia un clone di tutte quelle schifezze che girano su internet  :Cool: 

A parte gli scherzi, io propongo un progetto realizzato ad hoc, ovviamente tutto sotto GPL.

Sono graditi commenti ma soprattutto critiche (se costruttive).

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prima di tutto grazie per la fiducia. Io sono d'accordo di dare una mano ma non voglio essere il coordinatore ne quello che prende le decisioni

 

Certo, forse mi sono espresso male. Non c'è nessuno che prende decisioni o che ha "più potere degli altri", siamo tutti uguali, open allo stesso modo. Il "coordinatore" che intendevo io è nel senso di uno che si prenda la briga di aprire il topic, stimolare la discussione, mettere in pratica le idee che sono state proposte e cose simili (in pratica era un modo per dire: fedeliallalinea, apri un topic e mettiti al lavoro  :Laughing:  ). Non è un onore, ma un onere  :Wink: 

Riprendo in ordine sparso le idee proposte nei vari interventi: 

- ottima l'idea delle mail personali, non l'ho scritto ma lo pensavo anch'io. Soprattutto perchè sono sempre in cerca di caselle mail cool e di tendenza  :Wink: 

- l'idea degli ebuild "non ufficiali" creati da noi da mettere sul sito è buona, non l'avevo colta nel verso giusto la prima volta. E' una cosa paragonabile a script e programmi nostri, quindi va benissimo

- sulle traduzioni, seppur dall'italiano ad altre lingue, ho sempre le riserve espresse nel precedente topic: la documentazione la lascerei agli altri due siti per non decentrare troppo le cose e creare confusione

- sulle scelte tecniche (php, python etc ) non mi pronuncio, è di competenza del team dei tecnici e del loro topic  :Wink: 

Raccolgo inoltre alcune idee interessanti apparse nei restanti topic (tipo quella di Jecko_Hee) per lanciare un'ulteriore proposta:

- anzichè appesantire eccessivamente il sito del Gechi mettendoci mille sezioni, creerei una struttura di base fissa e immutabile composta dalle sezioni principali (manifesto, home, contatti, gallerie di foto, eventi, etc); tra queste sezioni ce ne piazzerei poi una del tipo "utenti" in cui ogni geco avrà a disposizione uno spazio per metterci ciò che riterrà opportuno, una specie di home page per ogni utente sulla falsa riga di quanto fa la ILS (italian linux society).

Così per esempio Jecko potrà metterci la sua presentazione dei guru dell'opensource, etc

/me che ricorda sempre il marchio IMHO di default per ogni suo messaggio in queste discussioni

EDIT: leggo il messaggio di emi solo ora: l'idea tua, simile a quella di teknux, è non solo ottima ma mi trova anche d'accordo. Sarà un'interessante discussione e scelta per il team dei tecnici. fedeliallalinea, visto che il topic devi aprirlo alla svelta? La gente scalpita  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ginko

Mi propongo per il team tecnico. Poiche' sto sviluppando un piccolo (per ora molto piccolo) framework per la generazione automatica di siti Web, potrei aiutare in questo settore. Tempo permettendo, ma questo ovviamante vale per tutti.

--Gianluca

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Raccolgo inoltre alcune idee interessanti apparse nei restanti topic (tipo quella di Jecko_Hee) per lanciare un'ulteriore proposta:
> ...

 

secondo me in questo modo si rischia di rendere introvabili le informazioni, in proporzione al numero di utenti con la propria pagina, p.es come faccio nella lista di 50 utenti a sapere chi mette a disposizioe screen saver, e chi gestisce dei progettini.

Preferisco, per evitare di avere troppe sezioni, di riunirle in più sottosezioni: per esempio "l'albero" delle sezioni potrebbe essere qualcosa di simile:

-Home

-Manifesto

-Contatti

->utenti

-Gentoo

->Progetti

->ebuilds

->tips

->docs

-Linux

->...

-Humor

->foto

->cazzate varie

-news

-grafica

->icone

->screen-savers

....

naturalmente IMHO

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - sulle traduzioni, seppur dall'italiano ad altre lingue, ho sempre le riserve espresse nel precedente topic: la documentazione la lascerei agli altri due siti per non decentrare troppo le cose e creare confusione
> 
> 

 

In realtà le traduzioni potrebbero riguardare i resoconti degli incontri e delle news relative agli stessi.

Io non ho troppissimo tempo a disposizione, sopratutto ultimamente, tuttavia proverò a dare una mano (sopratutto) al team tecnico...

----------

## teknux

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo me in questo modo si rischia di rendere introvabili le informazioni, in proporzione al numero di utenti con la propria pagina, p.es come faccio nella lista di 50 utenti a sapere chi mette a disposizioe screen saver, e chi gestisce dei progettini.
> 
> 

 

per uqesto basta un piccolo motore di ricerca, oppure inserire parole chiave, ti assicuro che è un problema relativo (imho). troppe sezioni per così dire *standard* non è che siano poi così ordinate...

per esempio con il gestore che verrà creato (si vedrà poi come e con cosa) si potrà creare una specie di form, dove gli utenti, con il loro spazio, potranno uploadare i propri files, e sempre nel form potranno ad esempio decidere delle parole chiave per aiutare meglio la ricerca. o al massimo inserire una descrizione chiara e sintetica del file stesso. come al solito è solo un'idea buttata qui su due piedi, ma di soluzioni se ne possono trovare un bel po'  :Wink: 

ho dimenticato di dire nel precedente post che sarei ben disposto ad aiutare/partecipare nel team tecnico. purtroppo, come già detto, sto abbastanza incasinato con i tempi perciò non so quanto potrò essere realmente utile..

saluti,

tek

----------

## innovatel

Allora, io do la mia disponibilità anche se limitata: sono all'inizio dell'avventura gentoo e quindi devo auto impararmi qualcosa prima.

Ahh...naturalmente per il secondo team.

Posso darvi un consiglio per CMS? Io trovo davvero stupoendo e fatto benissimo e-xoops. Infatti oggi mi son preso un bell'hosting linux e trasferisco il mio web e lo metto con e-xoops.

detto questo saluto tutti e vado in cucina a svuotare il frigo compensando le richieste del mio pancino dato che la cena è tra 30 minuti.

ciao  :Smile: [/url]

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per uqesto basta un piccolo motore di ricerca, oppure inserire parole chiave, ti assicuro che è un problema relativo (imho). troppe sezioni per così dire *standard* non è che siano poi così ordinate...
> 
> 

 

Personalmente trovo meglio le sezioni, ma de gustibus ... 

Comunque nel caso si faccia con le pagine personalizzate per ogni utente, io trovo che sarebbe bene definire un layout e delle regole comuni,  a differenza di ILS, per rendere un po' omogeneo il sito.

naturalmente imho

----------

## emix

Secondo me prima ancora di parlare su come distribuire le informazioni sarebbe meglio definire queste informazioni... Mi spiego. Servirebbe qualcosa del tipo:

Il sito deve contenere

1. Uno spazio dedicato alle news

     - Chi può inserire queste news? (chiunque, utenti registrati)

2. Uno spazio dedicato ai progetti degli utenti. (relativi ovviamente al mondo gentoo)

...

ecc. Non so se sono stato chiaro. Ovviamente questi sono solo esempi, i contenuti dovrete deciderli voi visto che io mi occupo della parte tecnica. Non credete sia meglio pensare inizialmente meno alla forma (come ad esempio la struttura delle sezioni, ecc) e più ai contenuti?

----------

## shev

 *emi wrote:*   

> Non credete sia meglio pensare inizialmente meno alla forma (come ad esempio la struttura delle sezioni, ecc) e più ai contenuti?

 

Certamente, non per niente questa è la sezione dedicata ai contenuti. L'elenco delle sezioni è semplicemente un punto di partenza per decidere quali contenuti sono necessari e darci una base dalla quale partire; forse ci siamo lasciati un po' sviare dalla discussione su "meglio mille sezioni" o "meglio poche e ramificate", ma un minimo di struttura dobbiamo averla in mente per poter creare i contenuti.

Diciamo che adesso una base l'abbiamo, mi pare d'aver capito che le sezioni di base sulle quali tutti siamo d'accordo sono:

- home & news

- manifesto

- contatti

- eventi

- photo gallery

- fun

- progetti & ebuild

Ovviamente potremo poi aggiungerne quante vorremo, in base a quale approccio si sceglierà (se home utenti, mille sezioni, etc).

Per ora direi di concentrarci su queste cose iniziando a raccogliere materiale, scrivere ciò che serve e tutto il resto. Se qualcuno vuole occuparsi di qualcosa in particolare (raccolta foto GDay, stesura del manifesto, descrizione del primo GDay, foto simpatiche, racconti vari, presentazione dei vari progetti e utility dei Gechi, raccolta ebuild personali etc) avverta pure e si metta al lavoro.

Io aspetto qualche giorno per vedere cosa resta e occuparmi di quello. Ovviamente poi tutto ciò che si produce lo si linka qui e se ne discute insieme/si collabora.

per Jecko: certo che si tratta di gusti, massimo rispetto. Non è detto che alla fine non si faccia come dici tu. Se si facesse con le home sposo in pieno l'idea del layout comune, cmq sono dettagli di cui parleremo più avanti. Se tu nel frattempo vuoi cominciare a lavorare ai profili dei guru dell'opensource fa pure, tanto che finisca nella tua home o in una sezione poco cambia  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diciamo che adesso una base l'abbiamo, mi pare d'aver capito che le sezioni di base sulle quali tutti siamo d'accordo sono:
> 
> - home & news
> ...

 

Arrivo un po in ritardo... concordo alla fine con questa proposta. 

Credo che il sistema più intelligente siano poche sezioni fondamentali, visto che almeno all'inizio non saranno ricchissime, meglio evitare di averne tante con le informazioni disperse.

Concordo sull'idea di email + homepage, ma le lascerei estremamente libere, per cui terrei i contenuti "centralizzati" nelle sezioni, poi ognuno puo linkare liberamente nella sua home i vari cotnenuti (esempio i wallpaper che ha fatto etc) o aggiungere di altri che non hanno senso nelle altre sezioni (tipo foto personale o screenshot per dire).

Sollevo due questioni ulteriori:

1- come gestire l'avvio delle diverse sezioni: ovvero un gruppo unico lavora a tutti i contenuti, o si creano dei "sottogruppi"? eventualmente questi come si gestiscono? 

Mi spiego: credo si dovrebbe fare tipo 2-3 persone raccolgono i vari ebuild/script/programmini fatti dalla comunità italiana (contattando gli autori), 2-3 persone lavorano al manifesto, 3-4 persone alla raccolta e organizzazione delle foto, 1-2 persone al resoconto del GDay etc etc etc... Piuttosto che avere 30 persone che lavorano un po a tutto in modo confuso.... ovviamente i "gruppetti" sarebbero aperti a contributi esterni... (Think Open!)

La mia proposta è Gruppetti + piccole ML o magari una ML nella quale in ogni topic si aggiunge [nomegruppetto]... in queto modo tutti vedono tutto ma resta organizzato per gruppetti.... mi pare comodo e efficiente.

2- Come regolare "l'iscrizione" al gechi? mi sorge la domanda per mail + homepage... ci dovrebbe essere qualche meccanismo che tenga traccia di "chi è chi" e verificare quindi che abbia senso che qualcuno abbia una pagina e un'email sul sito gechi, oppure completamente libero? Il rischio è avere gente che non centra un cazzo che scrocca risorse, per dirla chiara.... Io sarei per qualche meccanismo di regolamentazione, per quanto molto aperto.

Spero di aver messo un po di carne al fuoco...

....un ansioso DooM!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 2- Come regolare "l'iscrizione" al gechi? mi sorge la domanda per mail + homepage... ci dovrebbe essere qualche meccanismo che tenga traccia di "chi è chi" e verificare quindi che abbia senso che qualcuno abbia una pagina e un'email sul sito gechi, oppure completamente libero? Il rischio è avere gente che non centra un cazzo che scrocca risorse, per dirla chiara.... Io sarei per qualche meccanismo di regolamentazione, per quanto molto aperto.
> 
> Spero di aver messo un po di carne al fuoco...
> 
> ....un ansioso DooM!

 

Sono d'accordo anche io con doom.it su cercare qualche meccanismo di

regolamentazione.

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sono d'accordo anche io con doom.it su cercare qualche meccanismo di regolamentazione.

 

Idem

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 1- come gestire l'avvio delle diverse sezioni: ovvero un gruppo unico lavora a tutti i contenuti, o si creano dei "sottogruppi"? eventualmente questi come si gestiscono?

 

Imho questi dettagli sono un passo oltre a quanto stiamo facendo. Per ora siamo alla volgare posizione "raccogliamo tutto il materiale utile per il sito". Una volta che avremo un po' di materiale allora cominceremo ad organizzarlo per bene, suddividendoci in eventuali gruppetti (gruppetti che io amo da sempre, quindi mi trovi d'accordo), regolamentando l'accesso alle risorse, etc

Quindi vanno benissimo le tue proposte, ma sono un passo oltre imho. Sei sempre "troppo avanti" doom  :Wink: 

(la raccolta delle info dovrebbe essere una cosa veloce, di pochi giorni; del tipo creare un tarball per ogni galleria di foto, scrivere qualche doc con manifesto, resoconto del GDay, etc nulla di complesso o trascendentale. Solo che va fatto, per rendere più comoda l'organizzazione. Raccolto il materiale poi si può discutere di ogni minimo dettaglio).

 *Quote:*   

> 2- Come regolare "l'iscrizione" al gechi?

 

Anche questo sarà uno dei punti da discutere. Di certo ci sarà una qualche forma di regolamentazione, va bene essere open ma entro certi ragionevoli limiti.

Che poi il criterio di scelta sia essersi fatti conoscere ai GDay o sul forum, aver fatto qualcosa di utile per i gechi o cose simili fa lo stesso, si vedrà poi. Personalmente amo i criteri meritocratici tipici dell'opensource, stimolano la gente a non adagiarsi e premia l'utilità e i bisogni del gruppo. Ma ci sono mille altri criteri: l'anzianità (anagrafica o di appartenenza al gruppo), il denaro, etc.

----------

## doom.it

appena torno dall'uni stasera inizio a fare un tar con le cose che ho da GDay (volantini, qualche lavoro grafico [stragrande maggioranza di peach ma non credo abbia nulla in contrario], e le mie foto)

(si possono fare attachment sul forum? temo di no, ergo necessito di uno spaziettino web)

----------

## codadilupo

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> appena torno dall'uni stasera inizio a fare un tar con le cose che ho da GDay (volantini, qualche lavoro grafico [stragrande maggioranza di peach ma non credo abbia nulla in contrario], e le mie foto)
> 
> (si possono fare attachment sul forum? temo di no, ergo necessito di uno spaziettino web)

 

io sul mio sito ho messo un po' di roba.... in pratica tutte le foto delle gallery di peach e mek

http://members.xoom.it/faber_a/ .... e poi non mi ricordo   :Embarassed: 

'sta sera vi fo sapere....

Coda

----------

## Jecko_Hee

ciao, ho abbozzato una prima versione di un possibile manifesto del gechi, ditemi cosa si deve aggiungere/togliere/modificare secondo voi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Manifesto del Gechi (GEntoo CHannel Italia || Gentoo CH Italiana)
> 
> Il Gechi è un'associazione libera ed autonoma, senza scopo di lucro, di utilizzatori italofoni del sistema operativo GNU/Linux Gentoo, o più in generale di persone interessate a questo sistema operativo.
> ...

 

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> (si possono fare attachment sul forum? temo di no, ergo necessito di uno spaziettino web)

 

Se vuoi mandami pure ciò che devi mettere online che lo linko io sul forum (ho un po' si spazio da usare  :Razz:  )

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> ciao, ho abbozzato una prima versione di un possibile manifesto del gechi, ditemi cosa si deve aggiungere/togliere/modificare secondo voi

 

Bhe, come base non è male, adesso dobbiamo ampliarlo illustrando per bene ogni punto; dobbiamo ad esempio spiegare per bene cosa intendiamo per "attività di consulenza" (che mi piace una sacco  :Razz:  ), "incontri pubblici" etc

Se riesco prima di sera provo a postare una versione più "verbosa" di questo tuo cmq valido manifesto. Se altri vogliono cimentarsi nell'impresa facciano pure, alla fine facciamo un bel merge e via  :Wink: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bhe, come base non è male, adesso dobbiamo ampliarlo illustrando per bene ogni punto; dobbiamo ad esempio spiegare per bene cosa intendiamo per "attività di consulenza" (che mi piace una sacco  ), "incontri pubblici" etc
> 
> 

 

ecco una bozza mooolto abbozzata  :Confused:  di cosa potrebbe essere "l'attività di consulenza" 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Attività di consulenza:
> 
> - Qualora un socio, un libero cittadino, un'università o un'associazione pubblica senza scopo di lucro necessiti di consulenza tecnica/legale(???)/filosofica per configurare/implementare dei servizi basati su Gentoo linux, che non siano in contrapposizione con la filosofia del software libero, può contattare il Gechi tramite l'apposito formulario(??).
> ...

 

----------

## shev

Posta la seconda versione della bozza, riveduta e ampliata. Ovviamente in quanto bozza è soggetta a modifiche più o meno profonde, quindi mi raccomando dite la vostra e raffinatela al meglio.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Manifesto del Gechi (GEntoo CHannel Italia || Gentoo CH Italiana)
> 
> Il Gechi è un'associazione libera, autonoma e senza fine di lucro composta da appassionati di Gentoo Linux, una delle distribuzioni Linux più apprezzate, versatili e potenti.  
> ...

 

La spiegazione di cosa significa "libero", "opensource", "linux", "gpl" etc io la metterei come sezione a sè stante, una specie di piccolo glossario dei termini di base che non si possono non sapere.

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Posta la seconda versione della bozza, riveduta e ampliata. Ovviamente in quanto bozza è soggetta a modifiche più o meno profonde, quindi mi raccomando dite la vostra e raffinatela al meglio. 
> 
> 

 

Mi piace, per il momento non mi vengono in mente cambiamenti.

Oltre al manifesto potremmo scrivere pure uno statuto che regoli in modo dettagliato cose tipo regole di comportamento nelle ML, criteri per l'espulsione di un membro, quando non è moralmente corretto prestare consulenza, chi prende le decisioni per il sito.

Oppure lasciamo perdere queste cose e confidiamo sul buonsenso di tutti noi?

----------

## doom.it

MI piace la versione di Shev, lo terrei appunto su uno stile semplice e veloce, senza dilungazioni, altrimenti non se lo legge nessuno il manifesto. L'idea delle collaborazioni mi ricorda una cosa probabilmente ovvia ma che credo sia meglio fissare da qualche parte: una sezione "contatti" per chi fosse appunto interessato a contattarci... (è ovvio lo so, ma almeno è scritto da qualche parte)

Posto la mia unica proposta di modifica:

 *Quote:*   

> L'associazione ha lo scopo di promuovere e sostenere iniziative volte alla diffusione di Gentoo Linux in Italia e Svizzera Italiana, proponendosi come centro di aggregazione per la comunità di appassionati di tale distribuzione e come punto di incontro fra coloro che intendono avvicinarsi ad essa o ancora non la conoscono  e la comunità stessa. 
> 
> L'aspetto comunitario distingue Gentoo Linux dalla maggior parte degli altri sistemi operativi, ed è proprio questo aspetto che l'associazione vuole valorizzare e promuovere

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi piace anche a me. Complimentissimi Jecko_Hee e Shev.

----------

## doom.it

Se non ho capito male codadilupo ha messo a disposizione tutte le foto di GDay (se con quelle di peach intende tutta la gallery su zopen.it vuol dire che ci sono pure le mie e quelle di cerri che con quelle di MEK credo siano tutte  :Smile:  ) Su quelle io farei una didascalia un po piu dettagliata per ogni foto... senza esagerare ovvio  :Smile: 

Questi sono i due volantini usati a GDay, sono disponibili i .swx 

per chi volesse, ovviamente.

http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/FalsiMitiGentoo.pdf

http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/IntroduzioneGentoo.pdf

----------

## codadilupo

ecco il link completo: 

http://members.xoom.it/faber_a/mailory/GentooDay

mi spiace, non ho tarrato ne zippato le foto. Il fatto é che xoom.it non mi lascia uploadare file zip rar tar etc... 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

apporposito di contenuti: una newsletter ?

un qualcosa, insomma, che sia sottoscrivibile, e che riporti, appunto, le news.

Chesso': eventi, aggiornamenti del sito, link utili, e, magari, anche il link alla GWM della settimana corrente. Tecnicamente, sarebbe possibile integrarla con il famoso programma in python, ad esempio ?

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> apporposito di contenuti: una newsletter ?
> 
> 

 

Quoto questo perchè l'ultimo post in ordine di tempo, ma riprendo anche gli altri.

Per ora direi di "chiudere" le proposte per novità da integrare nel sito, salvo idee particolarmente geniali. Questo non per accantonare definitivamente le nuove idee ma per concentrarci su quelle di base già proposte. Una volta che avremo il core attivo e funzionante, allora con calma aggiungeremo tutte le varie chicche, come la newsletter.

Passando al post di doom, le modifiche mi paiono più che logiche, effettivamente parlare di "interfaccia" era un po' freddo e "informatico"  :Razz: 

Sulla sezione contatti l'avevamo già fissata in quelle di base, è una di quelle irrinunciabili  :Wink: 

Infine per lo statuto e le norme comportamentali almeno all'inizio io eviterei cose troppo rigide, in quanto comunità open dovremmo averli dentro certi valori  :Wink: 

Se poi si vedrà che serve qualche regoletta scritta e chiara allora la si aggiungerà. Ovviamente imho.

p.s.: qualcuno che scriva un resoconto sul primo GDay? Non mi pare si sia scritto granchè finora...

----------

## McNaull

Ola... segue da molto il Forum... ma è il mio primo post...    :Embarassed: 

sinceramente ho sempre trovato le risposte che cercavo per i problemi che ho avuto... quindi eccone il motivo    :Confused: 

Chiedete se qualcuno si può mettere a disposizione... ed eccomi!... nel limite del tempo libero e delle mie conoscenze mi piacerebbe aiutare!!!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Infine per lo statuto e le norme comportamentali almeno all'inizio io eviterei cose troppo rigide, in quanto comunità open dovremmo averli dentro certi valori
> 
> Se poi si vedrà che serve qualche regoletta scritta e chiara allora la si aggiungerà. Ovviamente imho. 
> ...

 

 x lo statuto... non servirebbe solo ai membri... ma anche alle persone che da fuori vorrebbero contattare gli interni... 

quinid sul "io eviterei cose troppo rigide" sono daccordo... ma penso che ci vogliano almeno TUTTI sono in chiaro... e si evitano fraintendimenti... che di solito creano casini!...

...

... come sempre imho

...

io posso dare una mano nelle traduzioni dall'inglese e viceversa (anche se penso che qui lo possano fare un po' tutti) quindi aiuterei nei contenuti....

ma anche nella grafica ho un minimo di cognizione...

ditemi dove c'è più bisogno... e nel limite delle mie possibilità farò del mio meglio!

bye

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Benvenuto McNaull   :Very Happy:  era ora che postavi qualcosa   :Wink:  .

Ci si sente

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *McNaull wrote:*   

> Ola... segue da molto il Forum... ma è il mio primo post...   
> 
> 

 

yeah  :Very Happy:  benvenuto  :Wink: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   ...l'eventuale CMS... 
> 
> Non so cosa ne pensiate voi ma io non userei nessun CMS già esistente... sarebbe interessante invece realizzare un nostro progetto in modo da adattarlo alle nostre esigenze.
> 
> Mi spiego meglio: ormai quasi tutti utilizzano CMS tipo PHPNuke e vari cloni per i propri siti/portali. Essendo quindi dei progetti "general purpose" può succedere che:
> ...

 

come ho detto nell'altro post...la discussione l'ho vista solo ora  :Smile: 

è meglio sviluppare un proprio CMS...ma se ne dovete usare 1 già pronto...NON USATE IL NUKE ^^

questo per una quantità di motivi che non voglio spiegare...ma se chiedete a qualsiasi programmatore php con un po di coscenza...e un bel po di esperienza...vi darà esattamente la mia risposta ^^

la struttura del nuke è ultra obsoleta...buggata...non commentata...e chi + ne ha + ne metta ^^

ci sono CMS a dir poco fantastici (e spero che presto si aggiunca anche il mio) xche usare quella cosa li?  :Very Happy:  (se dovesse essere usata  :Razz: )

----------

## doom.it

Vedo di scrivere al piu presto un piccolo "articolo" su GDay...ovviamente non posso sapere tutto quello che è successo, potrei fare da una prospettiva personale...

Io punterei su un resoconto "personale", poi al max ognuno aggiunge pezzi che gli paiono significativi...O scrive altri resoconti...

ditemi invece se preferite un resoconto piu "impersonale"...credo di poter far anche entrambi senza grossi problemi sto finesettimana...

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io punterei su un resoconto "personale", poi al max ognuno aggiunge pezzi che gli paiono significativi...O scrive altri resoconti...
> 
> ditemi invece se preferite un resoconto piu "impersonale"...credo di poter far anche entrambi senza grossi problemi sto finesettimana...

 

Per me fa lo stesso, basta che si scriva qualcosa  :Very Happy:  Personalmente preferisco quei bei resoconti personali carichi di simpatia ed opinioni personali, ma non ho nulla contro articoli più oggettivi.

Magari se trovo l'ispirazione qualche frase la scrivo anch'io  :Smile: 

----------

## Diggs

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  Che poi il criterio di scelta sia essersi fatti conoscere ai GDay o sul forum, aver fatto qualcosa di utile per i gechi o cose simili fa lo stesso, si vedrà poi. Personalmente amo i criteri meritocratici tipici dell'opensource, stimolano la gente a non adagiarsi e premia l'utilità e i bisogni del gruppo. Ma ci sono mille altri criteri: l'anzianità (anagrafica o di appartenenza al gruppo), il denaro, etc.

 

Non l'ho capita   :Wink:  .

Perchè non essere invece dei redattori di tipo "freelance"? Nel senso che ognuno contribuisce secondo le proprie capacità e possibilità al progetto, agli articoli ed ecc ecc. Poi magari un gruppo di coordinazione corregge e pubblica i relativi lavori ( sotto l'egida di GECHI)?

P.S. In bocca al lupo!   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *leonardo wrote:*   

> Perchè non essere invece dei redattori di tipo "freelance"? Nel senso che ognuno contribuisce secondo le proprie capacità e possibilità al progetto, agli articoli ed ecc ecc. Poi magari un gruppo di coordinazione corregge e pubblica i relativi lavori ( sotto l'egida di GECHI)?

 

Ti invito a rileggere lo pseudo-manifesto-semi-ufficiale  :Razz:  qualche topic più sopra. Lo scopo del Gechi non è creare un portale di news o creare documentazione ed articoli, tutt'altro.

Lo scopo è creare un gruppo che presenzi alle varie manifestazioni organizzandone la parte relativa a Gentoo, organizzare raduni (GDay), prestare consulenza a chi ne necessita, diffondere la cultura gentoo in Italia e Svizzera, etc etc etc

(che poi si possano produrre documentazione, slides o articolo non lo escludo, ma non è lo scopo principale del gruppo).

Capirai che per fare questo ci vuole un gruppo ben affiatato e serio, come quello che s'è creato in questo forum. Non possiamo essere in metà di mille e poi essere in tre che si danno da fare o che partecipano ai vari eventi perchè gli altri sono solo nomi iscrittisi al gruppo e poi scomparsi per sempre. Per carità, c'è posto per tutti e sempre nei limiti delle possibilità di ognuno, quindi anche se c'è chi non può partecipare alle manifestazioni, può contribuire meno di altri fa lo stesso, siamo pur sempre una comunità open. Ma un minimo di "auto regolamentazione" dobbiamo darcela per poter raggiungere gli obiettivi che ci stiamo ponendo e garantire serietà ed efficenza. Purtroppo c'è sempre gente che si unisce a comunità solo per fare casino, per sport o numero, quindi c'è bisogno anche di regole, seppur minime e non rigide.

Ovviamente tutto questo discorso va letto con estrema elasticità e sempre nell'ottica di una comunità open, non vorrei che si travisassero gli esempi prendolo per un gruppo chiuso, rigido e duro. Come dice il buon Linus, anche noi facciamo tutto "just for fun"  :Wink: 

p.s.: tra l'altro direi che passata questa prima "sessione di feste" possiamo riprendere un po' il discorso, radunando in un unico posto il materiale, scrivendo quello che manca e cominciando soprattutto a pensare se creare unaprima versione statica del sito in attesa del CMS, iniziare con lo sviluppo del CMS, usarne di pronti etc.

----------

## Diggs

Ok!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## gatiba

Il Manifesto è P-E-R-F-E-T-T-O !!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## blueocean

io sono disponibile, se e quando vi va io ci sono, ovviamente al limite delle mie conoscenze (già poche e insulse  :Smile:  )

P.S. esistono dei lug dedicati a gentoo in zona torino? nessuno ha mai pensato di fare ritrovi ogni settimana in ogni provincia d'italia (ovviamente se c'è gente disponibile a farlo)? una volta creati lug appositi ci si potrebbe aiutare a vicenda e creare una comunità molto piu estesa di quella già esistente, a me interesserebbe molto e credo che molti abbiano voglia di conoscere meglio linux e soprattutto gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *blueocean wrote:*   

> P.S. esistono dei lug dedicati a gentoo in zona torino? nessuno ha mai pensato di fare ritrovi ogni settimana in ogni provincia d'italia (ovviamente se c'è gente disponibile a farlo)? una volta creati lug appositi ci si potrebbe aiutare a vicenda e creare una comunità molto piu estesa di quella già esistente, a me interesserebbe molto e credo che molti abbiano voglia di conoscere meglio linux e soprattutto gentoo 

 

Bhe, certo che esiste ciò che chiedi. Ti consiglio di fare un salto qui e dare un'occhiata alla sezione di ILS. Troverai cose interessanti  :Wink: 

----------

## Diggs

Nella città mia siamo solo in 4 ad usare gentoo appieno   :Crying or Very sad: . Gli altri optano in genere per debian o slackware.

Cmq abbiamo un lug nostro   :Wink:  http://www.ternilug.org [che tra le altre cose gira su openbsd   :Shocked:  ]. E' un po datato, spero di rimetterci le mani a breve.

 :Wink: .

Mi piacerebbe partecipare, anche se non essere nello staff vero e proprio, a qualche progetto relativo a gechi [vi serve uno scrivano???   :Wink:  ].

Sinceramente Vostro.

----------

## doom.it

Propongo di iniziare a stendere una bozza di statuto dei gechi.... ovviamente la cosa significa decidere lo statuto, cioe regole per l'ammissione, diritti e doveri, sanzioni (si spera non ce ne dovesse mai essere bisogno), organigramma (detta cosi sembra molto impegnativo, voglio dire una bozza di come funziona il tutto, ovver ole figure presenti dal PR, al moderatore della ML, eventuali gruppi di lavoro, il webmaster e cose simili)...

Mi pare un lavoro bello corposo quindi inizierei a parlarne

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Mi pare un lavoro bello corposo quindi inizierei a parlarne

 

Mmmm, già, direi che hai più che ragione. Per questo inviterei tutti coloro che hanno qualche idea/proposta di postarla, io cerco di stendere una bozza con le idee che ho già sentito in giro e poi la posto qui. Per ora direi di concentrarci su questi punti (già elencati da doom):

- organigramma: le figure che mi pare siano necessarie per ora sono il pr che faccia da interfaccia tra gli iscritti e il mondo esterno, un webmaster o simile che si occupi delle modifiche al sito (fedeliallalinea mi pare il candidato ideale, visto che già ricopre questo ruolo), il/i moderatore/i della ML, coordinatori dei vari sotto-gruppi.

- statuto: regole e requisiti per l'iscrizione, diritti e doveri degli iscritti, casi eccezionali...

Per l'organigramma dire di cominciare da una cosa simile:

- addetto alle pubbliche relazioni: si occupa dell'indirizzo mail info@gechi.it preoccupandosi da una parte di riportare le richieste giunte al Gechi nell'apposita ML per la discussione da parte degli iscritti, dall'altra di tenere informato chi ha avanzato la richiesta d'aiuto/partecipazione degli sviluppi, l'esito della sua richiesta, varie ed eventuali.

- webmaster: si occupa della gestione tecnica del sito, aggiornandone il codice, i contenuti e tutto ciò che serve per la manutenzione del sito. Attuale responsabile: fedeliallalinea 

- moderatori della ML: si occuperanno di moderare e gestire la ML ufficiale del gechi, ML che servirà per l'organizzazione interna dell'associazione, discussione e accordi per la partecipazione ai vari eventi etc.

- coordinatori dei gruppi di lavoro: ogni gruppo di lavoro dovrà avere un coordinatore che gestisca i lavori e si occupi di tenere informati gli altri iscritti dello stato dei lavori e di eventuali bisogni/richieste. Per ora ci sono due gruppi di lavoro: CMS e Contenuti. 

Se ne vengonon in mente altri proponeteli, con relativa descrizione e candidati se ne avete.

Per lo statuto domani provo a stendere una bozza, se nel frattempo qualcuno mi anticipa ben venga  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

E la figura della mascot dove la mettiamo?

Io propongo il mio cane ma se qualcuno ha un rettile sarebbe più in tema  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ne vengonon in mente altri proponeteli, con relativa descrizione e candidati se ne avete.
> 
> 

 

tesoriere / revisore dei conti (anche se non credo dovremo amministrare grandi patrimoni)

addetto stampa (più logico se ricade tra i compiti dell'addetto RP)

----------

## doom.it

 *Benve wrote:*   

> E la figura della mascot dove la mettiamo?
> 
> Io propongo il mio cane ma se qualcuno ha un rettile sarebbe più in tema     

 

Ho un pupazzetto a foma di geco.... vicino a un tux in legno dipinto a mano! Posterò la foto  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Ho un pupazzetto a foma di geco.... 

 

dimmi che ce l'avevi da prima  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  ....

altrimenti sei piu' malato (e fortunato!) di me che lo sto cercando   :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Buon anno!  sono stato assente per un po', ma rieccomi qui in piena forma. Lavoro permettendo oggi cercherò di abbozzare uno statuto.

P.S. Shev se hai già cominciato posta.  ciao

----------

## shev

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> P.S. Shev se hai già cominciato posta.  ciao

 

Cominciavo oggi pomeriggio, a questo punto attendo il tuo e lavoriamo su quello come per il Manifesto. Mi pare avesse funzionato no?  :Smile: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

prendendo spunto dagli statuti di alcuni LUG (in particolare Fortunae LUG) ho abbozzato un inizio di statuto

 *Quote:*   

> Statuto del Gechi
> 
> Articolo 1) 
> 
> E' costituita l'Associazione virtuale denominata "Gechi" con sede virtuale il sito http://www.gechi.it/
> ...

 

per continuare bisognerebbe decidere, chi prende le decisioni nel Gechi.

Io la vedo in questo modo; i soci ordinari possono proporre delle "idee" sotto forma di sondaggi elettronici con una scadenza (tipo 1 settimana), e solamente i soci ordinari possono votare.

Un socio ordinario può proporre anche candidature di soci simpatizzanti e ordinari.

In questo caso bisogna definire un gruppo di soci ordinari di partenza.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> prendendo spunto dagli statuti di alcuni LUG (in particolare Fortunae LUG) ho abbozzato un inizio di statuto
> 
>  *Quote:*   Statuto del Gechi 

 

direi ottimo, ma modificherei questi punti:

 *Quote:*   

> Articolo 3)
> 
> L'associazione è democratica, apartitica ed aconfessionale, non ha scopo di lucro
> 
> Articolo 4) 
> ...

 

in:

 *Quote:*   

> Articolo 3)
> 
> L'associazione è democratica e senza scopo di lucro
> 
> Articolo 4) 
> ...

 

I motivi sono che, trovo che le dichiarazioni di apartiticità etc.. abbiano sempre un sapore di *qualunquismo (nel senso politico del movimento dei primi del '900). Laddove é di per sé inutile specificare una propria estraneità a qualasiasi fine politico, per un'associazione che dichiaratemente politica non é.

Allo stesso modo, modificando il punto 4), andiamo a reintegrare la possibilità per chiunque voglia contibuire, aderendo al Manifesto, in generale, e allo Statuto nello specifico, di poterlo fare.

IMHissimO  :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> prendendo spunto dagli statuti di alcuni LUG (in particolare Fortunae LUG) ho abbozzato un inizio di statuto

 

Complimentissimi ottimo lavoro veramente (ci si vede)  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Ginko

Scusate se mi intrometto, per cominciare a buttare giu' un sistema di navigazione automatico abbiamo bisogno di definire le varie sezioni e sottosezioni del sito.

In piu' dovremmo definire fino a che livello di navigazione ci spingiamo. Mi spiego : dato per scontato che volgiamo sezioni e sottosezioni (es. Sez. Chi Siamo, SottoSez. Manifesto), vogliamo prevedere anche un ulteriore livello sotto-sottosezione (per rifarmi all'esempio : Inglese, Italiano, ...)?

Queste informazioni verranno codificate in un file di definizione della navigazione, presumibilmente in XML e serviranno per la generazione automatica dei menu e della navigazione.

--Gianluca

----------

## doom.it

Faccio le mie proposte di modifiche, in rosso scrivo le cose come erano prima, e che toglierei, in verde come le metterei io.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Statuto del Gechi
> 
> Articolo 1)
> ...

 

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Faccio le mie proposte di modifiche, in rosso scrivo le cose come erano prima, e che toglierei, in verde come le metterei io.

 

Bello, complimenti a tutti: serio, preciso e profesionale  :Smile: 

Mi trovo d'accordo con le modifiche di Doom, più tardi potrei proporne un paio anch'io (oggi ho avuto da fare più del previsto...).

L'unica cosa che m'ha fatto saltare sulla sedia è stato l'accostamento "commento giallo su sfondo bianco" di doom: vedo a macchie ancora adesso  :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Scusate se mi intrometto, per cominciare a buttare giu' un sistema di navigazione automatico abbiamo bisogno di definire le varie sezioni e sottosezioni del sito

 

Più o meno le avevamo deciso, dopo ti posto l'elenco con relative sottosezioni nel topic tecnico (raccolgo le idee proposte e sintetizzo lo schemino).

 *Quote:*   

> In piu' dovremmo definire fino a che livello di navigazione ci spingiamo. Mi spiego : dato per scontato che volgiamo sezioni e sottosezioni (es. Sez. Chi Siamo, SottoSez. Manifesto), vogliamo prevedere anche un ulteriore livello sotto-sottosezione (per rifarmi all'esempio : Inglese, Italiano, ...)?

 

Pur non amando i menu troppo nidificati, direi di prevedere la possibilità di sotto-sottosezioni, credo potrebbe fare comodo per l'eventuale possibilità di dare una piccola home ad ogni iscritto, oltre alle altre cose. Quindi imho potete tranquillamente implementare questa possiblità.

----------

## emix

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Queste informazioni verranno codificate in un file di definizione della navigazione, presumibilmente in XML e serviranno per la generazione automatica dei menu e della navigazione.

 

Scrivo qui, anche se si parla della parte tecnica. Perchè in un file XML? Usiamo il database, no? Così non abbiamo limiti al numero di sottosezioni. Quando ne serve una in più basta aggiungerla. Non so se avete capito bene la mia idea, se volete posso essere più preciso.

----------

## shev

 *emi wrote:*   

> Non so se avete capito bene la mia idea, se volete posso essere più preciso.

 

Si, però sei vuoi essere più preciso spostatevi nella parte tecnica, basta postare di la e quotare il pezzo tratto da questo topic (magari scrivendo esplicitamente da quale topic viene il messaggio originale). Non vorrei si finisse con l'incasinare i due topic  :Razz: 

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Si, però sei vuoi essere più preciso spostatevi nella parte tecnica, basta postare di la e quotare il pezzo tratto da questo topic (magari scrivendo esplicitamente da quale topic viene il messaggio originale). Non vorrei si finisse con l'incasinare i due topic 

 

Si questo era scontato  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

Datemi pure delllo scassamaroni, ma aggiungerei una virgola dopo la parola *natura*:

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Articolo 3)
> 
> L'associazione è a scopo culturale, didattico e/o ricreativo. Sono escluse dall'associazione finalità lucrative, politiche e/o di altra natura, che prescindano la natura del presente statuto o del Manifesto.

 

In questo modo, la relativa viene a riferirsi a tutte le finalità descritte, e non solo a quelle di altra natura.

Così, il significato della frase, viene a modificarsi, nel senso che non sono rifiutate le finalità su descritte, tout court, ma solo quelle che divergono da quanto espresso nel Manifesto.

 *Quote:*   

> Articolo 6)
> 
> Per essere ammessi a socio è necessario presentare domanda di ammissione all'Associazione. Diventano soci dell'Associazione coloro che, avendone fatto domanda, ed impegnandosi a contribuire alla realizzazione degli scopi dell'Associazione e a rispettare il presente Statuto, vengano ammessi dal Consiglio Direttivo.

 

questo punto non mi é ancora chiaro: in che modo, bisogna presentare domanda ? Nel senso che la domanda di ammissione puo' essere respinta ?

Oppure nel senso che, compilato un form, si viene automaticamente iscritti ?

 *Quote:*   

> Le dimissioni da socio vanno presentate al Consiglio Direttivo dell'Associazione  che non può rifiutarle.

 

questo é perfetto cosi'  :Wink: 

Per quanto concerne, invece, i punti che riguardano le eventuali sospensioni/esplusioni/ostracismi etc... ho delle remore: a mio aviso, dovremmo lasciare non regolamentati, questi punti. In questo modo, ogni eventuale problema di questo tipo verrebbe ad essere affrontato piu' con *buon senso*, e in base a situazioni contingenti, che non a fronte di una regola. Non vogliatemene, ma preferisco quelle che mi danno libertà, a quelle che me la tolgono (chiamatemi scemo  :Wink: )

soprattutto il punto seguente é per me controverso: credo che decisioni simili, che a mio avviso dovrebbero essere prese solo in presenza di fatti indiscutibilmente gravi (che so': un geco prende un programma sviluppato dall'associazione sotto GPL, lo chiude e lo rivende: mi sembra grave!), andrebbero prese all'unanimità.

 *Quote:*   

> L'espulsione dev'essere votata dal consiglio con maggioranza qualificata di 2/3 dei votanti e quorum di 50% + 1 aventi diritto al voto

 

Nunc et Semper IMHO  :Wink: 

Coda, aka azzeccagarbugli

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> in che modo, bisogna presentare domanda ? Nel senso che la domanda di ammissione puo' essere respinta ?
> 
> Oppure nel senso che, compilato un form, si viene automaticamente iscritti ?

 

Mia libera interpretazione: sul sito renderemo disponibile un form da compilare con vari dati (nome, cognome, nick, breve motivazione per l'iscrizione etc) e che verrà poi esaminato dal Consiglio Direttivo (  :Razz:  ) per apprvare o meno la domanda d'ammissione.

Questo sulla carta. Che poi in pratica non vi siano remore nei confronti di nessuno e che salvo casi eccezionali tutti possano unirsi al gechi è un altro discorso. Ma un minimo di regolamento dobbiamo darcelo. 

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto concerne, invece, i punti che riguardano le eventuali sospensioni/esplusioni/ostracismi etc... ho delle remore

 

Imho invece vanno tenute. Pur non amando come te regole rigide o troppo severe (e come noi la maggior parte dei gechi credo  :Wink:  ) ritengo però che già il fatto di redarre uno statuto implichi tali scelte. Infatti o stendiamo uno statuto completo e serio, che copra più o meno tutti gli argomenti principali, oppure non lo scriviamo per niente. Avere regole scritte che disciplinino casi eccezionali come l'espulsione di un membro imho è utilissimo, evita polemiche e malintesi e permette all'associazione di gestirsi in modo coerente e serio.

Ovviamente si spera che tali regole non vengano mai utilizzate, ma nonostante questa ottimistica speranza è meglio prevedere anche il peggio ed essere preparati alla gestione di ogni situazione.

Senza contare che seppur in presenza di tali regole, vale sempre quella non scritta del buon senso e della civiltà. Quindi eccezioni giustificate alle regole possono sempre essere fatte imho (basta che non diventino la regola  :Razz:  ). D'altra parte a cosa servono le regole se non ad essere infrante? (libera citazione per la gioia di coda  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Benve

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   in che modo, bisogna presentare domanda ? Nel senso che la domanda di ammissione puo' essere respinta ?
> 
> Oppure nel senso che, compilato un form, si viene automaticamente iscritti ? 
> 
> Mia libera interpretazione: sul sito renderemo disponibile un form da compilare con vari dati (nome, cognome, nick, breve motivazione per l'iscrizione etc) e che verrà poi esaminato dal Consiglio Direttivo (  ) per apprvare o meno la domanda d'ammissione.
> ...

 

Il form secondo me andrebbe bene per i soci simpatizzanti.

Per i soci ordinari, farei in modo che la loro domanda sia portata in consiglio, solo se presentata da un altro socio ordinario o al massimo 2, che "garantiscano" almeno la buona fede della domanda.

Altrimenti arriva in consiglio la domanda di uno sconosciuto, e allora come si fa a votarlo o no.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> sul sito renderemo disponibile un form da compilare con vari dati (nome, cognome, nick, breve motivazione per l'iscrizione etc)

 

Stavo per rispondere, ma Benve mi ha preceduto.... in sostanza condivido in pieno.

 *Quote:*   

> Imho invece vanno tenute. Pur non amando come te regole rigide o troppo severe (e come noi la maggior parte dei gechi credo  ) ritengo però che già il fatto di redarre uno statuto implichi tali scelte. Infatti o stendiamo uno statuto completo e serio, che copra più o meno tutti gli argomenti principali, oppure non lo scriviamo per niente. Avere regole scritte che disciplinino casi eccezionali come l'espulsione di un membro imho è utilissimo, evita polemiche e malintesi e permette all'associazione di gestirsi in modo coerente e serio.
> 
> Ovviamente si spera che tali regole non vengano mai utilizzate, ma nonostante questa ottimistica speranza è meglio prevedere anche il peggio ed essere preparati alla gestione di ogni situazione.

 

Non sono d'accordo (e quando mai   :Very Happy:  ): quando dico che, secondo me, dovremmo tenere quei punti, deregolamentati, intendo dire che lo statuto dell'associazione dovrebbe dire:

 *Quote:*   

> 9) Per ogni altra situazione, non prevista dal presente statuto, si rimanda all'assemblea dei soci.
> 
> 

 

Non é piu' semplice ?  :Very Happy:  Non devi farti dei problemi a priori; non ti poni limiti che potresti dover (o voler) infrangere - inficiando, comunque, la validità delle regole, nel loro complesso - e comprendi, al contempo, eventuali situazioni a cui non avevamo pensato.

 *Quote:*   

> D'altra parte a cosa servono le regole se non ad essere infrante? (libera citazione per la gioia di coda )

 

/me umilmente ringrazia

Coda

----------

## anborn

Avete in mente l'ultimo arrivato..? ..eccolo..   :Confused: 

Dopo essermi riportato in pari con una lettura tutta d'un fiato del topic... vi comunico (come sono forbito..   :Laughing:  ) i seguenti pensieri:

- Sono disponibile, tempo permettendo, a: (dare una mano | partecipare | far parte) al/del Gechi.

- ..in particolare alla sezione contenuti (e infatti sto postando qui e non di là..   :Wink:  )

- Posto che il Manifesto mi piace.. e lo statuto anche (...riguardo alle regole su "espulsioni & c." io ce le metterei comunque.. magari non in modo troppo dettagliato in modo da poterle "aggirare" col buon senso..)

...And that's all folks!   :Very Happy: 

Anb

----------

## doom.it

Sull'ammissione, io direi che basta un form "vagliato" dai soci, e non ammissione su "invito".... pongo caso molto semplice, io prima di GDay in pratica non conoscevo nessuno e postavo raramente, ergo chi mi avrebbe invitato? nessuno... E' giusto che sia di libera partecipazione... con riserva di accettare o meno le iscrizioni (per avere possibilità di respingere in casi eccezionali).

Per l'esplusione / sospensione etc, direi che una regola ci deve esser... voglio dire, immagina se un testa di cazzo fa cose proprio pesanti e lo si vuole cacciare.. beh deve esserci scritto da qualche parte che la cosa è possibile... 

ovviamente siccome credo e spero che casi simili non avverranno mai, e onde evitare cose (estremamente improbabili spero) al rovescio, tipo che un greuppetto di 5/6 coglioni decidano di far guerra e "cacciare" qualcuno che non ha colpa ne peccato, ci stà che i limiti per poter cacciare qualcuno siano alti (maggioranza qualificata con quorum), e comunque che le motivazioni devono essere GRAVI (cosa che non so se lo è gia, ma comunque va specificata nello statuto) e correlati alla violazione del manifesto e dello statuto.

DooM

P.S. aggiungerei il seguente punto

- E' vietata qualunque pratica illegale all'interno degli spazi, reali o virtuali, gestiti dall'Associazione. Chiunque si rendesse reo di simili pratiche potrà essere sospeso o espulso dall'Associazione (nei termini previsti dal presente statuto) in base alla gravità del suo operato. L'Associazione di dissocia da qualunque pratica illegale attuata da un suo socio.

[Serve nel caso qualunque facesse, che ne so, girare un software illegalmente a un G-Day o informazioni illegali sulla ML e la finanza volesse mettere nella cacca tutti gli altri come associazione a delunquere]

----------

## Benve

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Sull'ammissione, io direi che basta un form "vagliato" dai soci, e non ammissione su "invito".... pongo caso molto semplice, io prima di GDay in pratica non conoscevo nessuno e postavo raramente, ergo chi mi avrebbe invitato? nessuno... E' giusto che sia di libera partecipazione... con riserva di accettare o meno le iscrizioni (per avere possibilità di respingere in casi eccezionali).
> 
> 

 

Ok ma mica uno viene invitato. Io pensavo una cosa del genere. Prima ci si iscrive come socio simpatizzante, poi si trovano un paio di persone socie a cui si manda una mail con scritto "mi potete proporre come socio ordinario" e quelli propongono.

Altrimenti dal form arriva pinco pallino nato a Pizzo Calabro che vorrebbe entrare come socio ordinario. Come si fa a sapere chi è, potrebbe anche essere uno scherzo di uno che usa Debian  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flocchini

Posto qui, mi sembra il luogo piu' adatto anche se spezzo un po' il vostro discorso...

Ho preso l'abitudine di creare icone gentoo-style per le applicazioni che installo qualora non ve ne sia gia' una tra quelle presenti sul sito. Mi spiace tenerle tutte per me, magari a qualcuno possono essere utili: una sezione artwork potrebbe trovare spazio sul sito dei gechi?

Ad oggi ho prodotto icone per nessus, lopster (anche se in realta' somiglia molto a quella di anpster presente sul sito),starcraft, diablo2, playstation2 e DAP. Ormai ci ho preso gusto, credo che la produzione andra' avanti.  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vi posto qua la correzzione del manifesto in inglese fatta da McNaull (madre lingua). Ditemi cosa ne pensate.

```
Gechi is a free, indipendent and no-profit association formed by Italian Gentoo Linux's 

(one of the most appreciated, versatile and powerful Linux distributions existing) fans.

The Association's goal is to promote and support initiatives intended to diffuse Gentoo 

Linux in Italy and the Italian part of Switzerland. Doing so by putting itself forward both as an 

aggregation center for this distribution's fans' community, and as a meeting point between 

those who have intention to approach it, or don't know it yet, and the above-mentioned community.

To reach its goals, Gechi undertakes to organize Gentoo Linux presence in various 

events on Italian and Swiss-Italian soil, both on events' organizers' invitation, and on 

spontaneous initiative. Furthermore Gechi will periodically organize what community calls 

"G-Day"(or "Gentoo Day"). These are indipendent meetings dedicated to Gentoo Linux's users, 

during which the intention is to increase community spirit alternating amusing moments with 

practical sessions in front of monitors.

Gechi is also avaible for technical/philosphical consultancy or advising. This consultative 

activity is offered to individuals, universities, public administration or enterprises 

interested in Gentoo Linux. It's meant to be offered mainly on telematic medias available 

to the Association, with possibility of on-site assistance in special cases, and within 

Association's people availability limits.

More activities can be added to the above-mentioned ones, depending on the Association's or 

third parties' needs.

Gechi is an Association which is open to everyone and is based on the voluntary contribution 

of those who love Gentoo Linux and who fully share and believe in this manifesto's contents. 

No particular requirements or technical qualifications are needed to join the Association. 

The only requirements are seriousness, passion and curiosity.
```

----------

## shev

Come al solito rispondo ai vari temi della giornata:

- ciao Anborn, benvenuto  :Very Happy: 

- la regoletta in più sulle questioni illegali la approvo e sottoscrivo nei suoi contenuti, direi di aggiungerla allo statuto

- per le icone ci sarà sicuramente spazio, così come per gli ebuild e i progetti vari "by gechi". Direi che le icone potrebbero andare in una delle sottosezioni "Progetti", del tipo "Arte Geca" "Temi & Icone" o simili  :Razz: 

- sulla correzione del manifesto vado in fiducia, se è madrelingua che volete dirgli?  :Very Happy: 

- ultima ma non meno importante la questione "nuovi gechi". Di getto mi verrebbe spontaneo schierarmi con doom contro i vincoli eccessivi all'iscrizione. Ragionandoci però sopra e rileggendomi il manifesto mi trovo però a dare ragione anche a chi vuole una certa rigidità in più nelle iscrizioni dei soci ordinari. 

Essendo non un semplice gruppo di utenti virtuale (con tutto il rispetto per tali gruppi, sia chiaro) ma un'associazione reale che vuole organizzare eventi concreti e necessità di serietà, affidabilità e partecipazione concreta degli iscritti, poter contare su un nucleo solido, affiatato e affidabile è un requisito molto importante. Ne va dell'immagine dell'associazione e della sua affidabilità agli occhi di terzi.

Per questi motivi potrebbe essere saggio fare una cosa del genere: 

all'atto della richiesta di iscrizione al gechi si potranno presentare due situazioni:

- il richiedente ha la sponsorizzazione di un socio ordinario (che se ne assume la responsabilità) e quindi può essere nominato socio ordinario (un po' come per i developer in debian)

- il richiedente non ha alcuna sponsorizzazione. In questo caso può essere iscritto come socio simpatizzante e quando avrà dimostrato di essere serio, affidabile, attivo o che altro allora verrà nominato socio ordinario

Alla fine tra socio ordinario e simpatizzante non c'è una grossa differenza, se non che i primi possono votare nelle decisioni importanti del gechi mentre i secondi no. Non ci vedo grossi problemi ad attuare una cosa simile (anche perchè come già detto in altro topic, amo i regimi meritocratici)  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per questi motivi potrebbe essere saggio fare una cosa del genere: 
> 
> all'atto della richiesta di iscrizione al gechi si potranno presentare due situazioni:
> 
> - il richiedente ha la sponsorizzazione di un socio ordinario (che se ne assume la responsabilità) e quindi può essere nominato socio ordinario (un po' come per i developer in debian)
> ...

 

Anche a me non piacciono le cosa restrittive ma come ha ben detto Shev se si vuole una associazione seria (ed e' quello che si vuole) non possiamo non essere un po restrittivi. La proposta di Shev mi piace perche' anche se restrittiva lascia libero accesso a tutti quelli che veramente sono interessati.

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ne va dell'immagine dell'associazione e della sua affidabilità agli occhi di terzi.
> 
> 

 

Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Un minimo di regolamentazione e controllo sui soci ci vuole, appunto per non trovarsi con migliaia di iscritti sulla carta, ma senza un nocciolo duro su cui poter contare per la partecipazione e l'organizzazione agli eventi.

Come è stato detto, chi è veramente interessato ai Gechi, troverà innumerevoli occasioni per dimostrare la sua buona volontà.

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per questi motivi potrebbe essere saggio fare una cosa del genere: 
> 
> all'atto della richiesta di iscrizione al gechi si potranno presentare due situazioni:
> ...

 

sono della stessa idea. Propongo che chi non è daccordo si faccia avanti motivando, in modo da discutere eventuali altre soluzioni, se no potremmo iniziare a stabilire il gruppo iniziale di soci ordinari per poter prendere le future decisioni più rapidamente (sapendo il numero di votanti).

Naturalmente IMHO

----------

## codadilupo

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> sono della stessa idea. Propongo che chi non è daccordo si faccia avanti

 

Ecche', un matrimonio  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> se no potremmo iniziare a stabilire il gruppo iniziale di soci ordinari per poter prendere le future decisioni più rapidamente (sapendo il numero di votanti)

 

beh, per quello, credo che basti contarci: dopotutto, nonmi sentirei di dire a qualcuno che ha preso parte al progetto dall'inizio (postando qui e sugl'altri topic, iscrivendosi alle ml, contribuendo per il Gechi al G-Day a venezia...) che non puo' piu' prendere decisioni...

eppoi, quanti saremo, 30 ? 40 ? Ecche sarà mai... io vorrei 5000 iscritti, e 4999 votanti  con l'unico non-votante solo perché troppo preso da impegni personali  :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## anborn

 *Shev wrote:*   

> - ciao Anborn, benvenuto

 

Grasssie..   :Very Happy: 

Dunque:

- D'accordo sulla "clausula illegale".

- D'accordo sul metodo di iscrizione.

..capisco bene che le mie opinioni non contano molto in questa discussione, in quanto ultimo fanalino del carro.. e.. proprio a questo proposito..  *codadilupo wrote:*   

> beh, per quello, credo che basti contarci: dopotutto, nonmi sentirei di dire a qualcuno che ha preso parte al progetto dall'inizio (postando qui e sugl'altri topic, iscrivendosi alle ml, contribuendo per il Gechi al G-Day a venezia...) che non puo' piu' prendere decisioni... 

  ...sono d'accordissimo sul fatto di non tagliar fuori chi ha partecipato fin dall'inizio.. ma.. mi pongo sto quesito.. gente come me, che ha postato 2 post in questo topic e pochi altri in giro sul forum... che fa?? ...non mi sento di aver partecipato granché alla baracca... e mi sentirei a disagio ad esser contato...

Non sperate comunque di liberarvi di me..  :Razz:  ..sarò nei primi 3 soci simpatizzanti...  :Wink: 

Anb

----------

## codadilupo

 *anborn wrote:*   

> ..capisco bene che le mie opinioni non contano molto in questa discussione, in quanto ultimo fanalino del carro..

 

e capisci male   :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> gente come me, che ha postato 2 post in questo topic e pochi altri in giro sul forum... che fa?? ...non mi sento di aver partecipato granché alla baracca... e mi sentirei a disagio ad esser contato...

 

(per quel che mi riguarda) non vedo perché dovresti sentirti a disagio: hai postato, giusto ? Ti sei letto i post, magari pure tutti in una volta (facendo pure piu' fatica di chi é qui dall'inizio)... un briciolo di tua opinione ce l'avrai pure, te la sarai fatta, un'idea...  se non é impegno questo   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> - il richiedente ha la sponsorizzazione di un socio ordinario (che se ne assume la responsabilità) e quindi può essere nominato socio ordinario (un po' come per i developer in debian)
> 
> - il richiedente non ha alcuna sponsorizzazione. In questo caso può essere iscritto come socio simpatizzante e quando avrà dimostrato di essere serio, affidabile, attivo o che altro allora verrà nominato socio ordinario

 

Mi sembra la soluzione ottimale.

----------

## shev

Mi sono permesso di radunare le idee proposte circa lo statuto, stendendone una terza bozza. Ho aggiunto alcuni dettagli, diviso alcuni articoli o ampliato altri per rendere il tutto più omogeneo e coerente. Come sempre ognuno è libero di proporre le proprie modifiche.

Ho aggiunto la figura del socio onorario perchè ci permetterebbe ampia flessibilità nella gestione degli associati, ci permetterebbe di "premiare" eventuali sponsorizzazioni di enti, aziende o che altro senza per questo sbilanciare l'associazione. Ovviamente i soci onorari dovranno esserenominati solo in condizioni eccezionali e permeriti particolari.

L'unica cosa che mi lasciava incerto era che diritti dare a tali soci: votano? Possono sponsorizzare nuovi soci?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Statuto del Gechi
> 
> Articolo 1 )
> ...

 

----------

## Benve

Questa stesura mi piace di più  :Very Happy: 

Però per quanto riguarda i soci onorari credo che facciano solo un po di confusione in più. Possiamo a chi si distingue dare un riconoscimento, tipo "cavaliere della GPL " (  :Very Happy:  ) e se vogliamo che abbia diritto al voto lo si fa anche socio ordinario. In questo modo si elimina una classe di soci, e il codice risulta più pulito.  :Very Happy: 

Sempre per la pulizia del codice, questo punto:

 *Quote:*   

> Articolo 12 )
> 
> Un socio simpatizzante che si segnali per la presenza costante, l'impegno attivo nel perseguimento degli obiettivi dell'Associazione e la serietà nello svolgimento dei propri doveri può essere nominato socio ordinario su delibera del Consiglio Direttivo 

 

è superfluo. In quanto se il consiglio lo vuole votare perchè si è distinto, non sarà difficile trovare qualcuno che lo sponsorizza all'interno del consiglio, quindi per diventare socio ordinario può usare il metodo del punto 11. Rendendo il punto 12 superfluo[/code]

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Però per quanto riguarda i soci onorari credo che facciano solo un po di confusione in più

 

L'idea del socio onorario era rivolta all'eventualità che una qualche ditta/ente/personaggio-famoso decidesse di sponsorizzare la nostra attività, trovavo carino e stimolante per lo sponsor avere a disposizione la carica di socio onorario (magari con diritti limitati, una carica simbolica per riconoscenza).

Se non piace o crea casino si può tranquillamente eliminare, era solo una proposta  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> è superfluo. In quanto se il consiglio lo vuole votare perchè si è distinto, non sarà difficile trovare qualcuno che lo sponsorizza all'interno del consiglio, quindi per diventare socio ordinario può usare il metodo del punto 11. Rendendo il punto 12 superfluo

 

No, qui permettimi ma forse non hai ben capito come dovrebbe funzionare. Quando uno si iscrive può farlo come socio ordinario se ha uno sponsor, come socio simpatizzante se non lo ha.

Ora, una volta che uno è iscritto come socio simpatizzante, sorge spontanea la domanda "'mo come faccio a diventare socio ordinario?". Essendo già socio la storia dello sponsor non è più applicabile (visto che lo statuto indica più o meno chiaramente che il discorso vale all'atto dell'iscrizione, che non richiedendo alcun rinnovo periodico non dovrebbe più ripetersi facendo perdere la possibilità di divenire socio ordinario).

Ecco quindi che un socio simpatizzante può diventare ordinario nei casi che lo statuto elenca. Per noi che sappiamo come funziona può sembrare banale e ripetitivo, ma se uno non sa nulla e si basa solo sullo statuto allora imho la precisazione va fatta.

Cmq se anche ad altri pare ridondante, possiamo riscrivere il punto 11 estendendolo non solo all'iscrizione di un nuovo socio ma anche per passaggi successivi. Basta essere chiari  e coerenti  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq se anche ad altri pare ridondante, possiamo riscrivere il punto 11 estendendolo non solo all'iscrizione di un nuovo socio ma anche per passaggi successivi. Basta essere chiari  e coerenti 

 

Si pensavo di estendere la 11 a tutti i casi

----------

## codadilupo

scusate, sono di fretta, quindi.... riassumo:

a) i punti dal 5 all'8 sono un'unico punto, a mio avviso, quindi li sezionerei in 5a, b, c etc.. (o 5.1... etc...)

b il punto 9 dovrebbe passare a punto 5

c) i punti da 10 a 12 sono lo stesso punto, quindi farei come al punto a)

d) i punti 13 14 e 17 trattano lo stesso argomento, quindi li riassumerei (ponendo il punto 17 come un esempio di cosa significa non ottemperare ai doveri di socio.... a proposito di questo: credo sia meglio mutare la forma *ottemperare* con quella di *tenere un comportamento in contrasto con* giusto per dire: se non mi faccio sentire in lista perché cio' impegni, non ottempero ai punti 6 e 7 - e di conseguenza anche 9 -.... ma da qui a dire che devo essere espulso... o sospeso.... vi pare ?  :Very Happy: 

e) il punto 15 rimane ancora fumoso: se é il consiglio dei votanti che decide l'espulsione, ed e' sempre il consiglio ad accogliere un eventuale ricorso c'e' qalcosa che non va.... bisogna trovare un'escamotage: ad esempio: é possibile estrarre a sorte un numero (che delineerei in un terzo del consiglio completo) di votanti extra-consiglio, che prendano parte alla decisione

* il primo che capisce tutto quello che ho detto vince un pupazzo dei gechi che mi impegno a fabbricare a mano   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

ecco, piu' o meno, quello che intedevo nel post qui sopra...

 *Quote:*   

> Statuto del Gechi
> 
> Articolo 1 )
> 
> E' costituita l'Associazione denominata "Gechi" con sede virtuale il sito web http://www.gechi.it/
> ...

 

Coda

----------

## anborn

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> (per quel che mi riguarda) non vedo perché dovresti sentirti a disagio: hai postato, giusto ? Ti sei letto i post, magari pure tutti in una volta (facendo pure piu' fatica di chi é qui dall'inizio)... un briciolo di tua opinione ce l'avrai pure, te la sarai fatta, un'idea... se non é impegno questo

 

E' che sono abbastanza materialista.. un impegno.. non é solo farsi un'idea..

..facciamo così: mi contate.. e io faccio in modo di non sentirmi a disagio.. come? ..beh.. postando come un dannato e cercando di dire cose intelligenti  :Wink:  :

- Struttura dello statuto: imho é meglio la struttura "a sottopunti" proposta da Coda.. aiuta la lettura dello statuto stesso e, quindi, ne facilita la comprensione.

- Soci Onorari: Buon'idea! Per quanto riguarda i "diritti" di questi.. li farei uguali a quelli di un socio simpatizzante.. cioé senza diritto di voto (Non per altro.. é che, immaginate, il Gechi nomina qualcuno socio onorario.. questo é contento.. ma di fatto poi non partecipa alle votazioni perché non direttamente interessato..  Cosa se ne fa il Gechi di 1 votante fisso in meno? (che se poi diventan tanti fan casino anche col quorum..)).

- Ricorso contro espulsione: per evitare casini di estrazione e simili.. l'idea di eliminare la possibilità di ricorso? ..dopotutto.. già é difficile che ci sia un'espulsione... inoltre uno che viene espulso perché ha fatto un gran casino.. non penso ci tenga più di tanto a rimaner socio.. e infine.. non ci perde neanche dei soldi.. (sempre IHMO.. é ovvio).

Ciao  :Smile: 

Anb

----------

## Benve

 *anborn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Soci Onorari: Buon'idea! Per quanto riguarda i "diritti" di questi.. li farei uguali a quelli di un socio simpatizzante.. cioé senza diritto di voto (Non per altro.. é che, immaginate, il Gechi nomina qualcuno socio onorario.. questo é contento.. ma di fatto poi non partecipa alle votazioni perché non direttamente interessato..  Cosa se ne fa il Gechi di 1 votante fisso in meno? (che se poi diventan tanti fan casino anche col quorum..)).
> 
> - Ricorso contro espulsione: per evitare casini di estrazione e simili.. l'idea di eliminare la possibilità di ricorso? ..dopotutto.. già é difficile che ci sia un'espulsione... inoltre uno che viene espulso perché ha fatto un gran casino.. non penso ci tenga più di tanto a rimaner socio.. e infine.. non ci perde neanche dei soldi.. (sempre IHMO.. é ovvio).
> ...

 

Anchio penso che il ricorso andrebbe eliminato.

Se a molti piace l'idea dei soci onorari mi adeguo. Potrebbe però essere una carica comulativa. Nel senso che un socio onorario può votare solo se è anche socio ordinario.

----------

## anborn

Hmm.. come carica "cumulativa", però, si perde l'idea di Shev:

nominare socio onorario qualche ente o "cosa" esterna che supporta il Gechi.. non tanto.. qualche socio ordinario che ha fatto grandi cose.

Anb

----------

## Benve

Non mi sono spiegato... o forse non ho capito la figura del socio onorario

Se socio onorario si fa: un ente, azienda o qualsiasi socio esterno, allora non dovrebbe avere diritto di voto.

Se socio onorario si fa: una persona esterna, questa non ha diritto di voto.

Se socio onorario si fa: una persona già socio ordinario, allora questo conserva il suo diritto di voto con in più la carica di socio onorario.

Se un socio onorario esterno vuole avere diritto di voto, questo basta che chieda a qualche socio ordinario di presentare la sua proposta in consiglio. Se questa è accolta, il socio onorario diventa anche socio ordinario e può votare.

Non è bello che enti o persone a cui non importa niente votare siano incluse tra i soci ordinari.

Tutto questo secondo la mia modesta opinione

----------

## shev

Riprendo un po' i vari punti:

- la struttura a sottopunti va benissimo, avevo già pensato di dividerlo in sezioni, tipo "Soci", "Iscrizione", "Espulsione" ma erano un po' pochi gli articoli. Con i sottopunti si risolve il problema

- La possibilità di ricorso la eliminerei anch'io, effettivamente avete ragione, sono più i casini che crea degli effettivi benefici e dell'utilità pratica. Anche perchè le espulsioni eventuali dovranno essere ben ponderate e motivate, quindi non dovrebbero lasciare spazio a ricorsi

- i soci onorari a questo punto li farei senza diritto di voto e sponsorizzazione, una specie di titolo di merito per determinate persone/entità esterne al gechi ma che hanno fatto qualcosa di importante per l'associazione (lascerei perdere l'idea della carica cumulativa, è imho inutile e ridondante)

- sulla durata dell'eventuale sospensione direi che è meglio non decidere una durata fissa, in quanto a seconda della gravità dell'azione si sceglierà di volta in volta il da farsi e il tempo di sospensione

----------

## Benve

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - i soci onorari a questo punto li farei senza diritto di voto e sponsorizzazione, una specie di titolo di merito per determinate persone/entità esterne al gechi ma che hanno fatto qualcosa di importante per l'associazione (lascerei perdere l'idea della carica cumulativa, è imho inutile e ridondante)
> 
> 

 

Ok, comunque un socio ordinario che diventa anche onorario continua a votare, no?

Secondo me crea confusione la dicitura "soci onorari", si potrebbe cambiare con qualcosa senza il "soci" in modo che non venga confusa come il gradino sopra le altre due cariche

----------------------------------------------

Che ne dite ci starebbe bene un presidente, con funzioni di rappresentanza?

----------

## anborn

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Se socio onorario si fa: un ente, azienda o qualsiasi socio esterno, allora non dovrebbe avere diritto di voto.
> 
> Se socio onorario si fa: una persona esterna, questa non ha diritto di voto. 

 

..esatto!! D'accordissimo!  :Smile: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> - i soci onorari a questo punto li farei senza diritto di voto e sponsorizzazione, una specie di titolo di merito per determinate persone/entità esterne al gechi ma che hanno fatto qualcosa di importante per l'associazione (lascerei perdere l'idea della carica cumulativa, è imho inutile e ridondante)

 

..ri-d'accordissimo!

 *Shev wrote:*   

> - sulla durata dell'eventuale sospensione direi che è meglio non decidere una durata fissa, in quanto a seconda della gravità dell'azione si sceglierà di volta in volta il da farsi e il tempo di sospensione

 

..l'ennesima volta d'accordo... ma con un'aggiunta:

Occorre IMHO dire esplicitamente, nello statuto, che la durata della sospensione sarà decisa caso per caso, in base alla gravità del "peccato", dal Consiglio Direttivo.

Ciao

Anb

PS= Non é affatto male l'idea di cambiar nome al "socio onorario".. anche, magari, con qualcosa di meno assonante al "socio ordinario".. purtroppo però la creatività non é il mio forte..  :Confused: 

----------

## doom.it

D'accordo con le ultime ipotesi di revisione di shev.

Faccio notare quello che secondo me è un errorino, manca "condizione personale" prima di "sociale, ..." quando si parla di non fare distinzioni.... le distinzioni sulle condizioni personali sono le piu importanti... (sesso, gruppo etnico, religione etc)

Separerei comunque l'articolo sulle pratiche illegali da quello sulle espulsioni, sono cose logicamente distinte, in una si prevede l'espulsione o sospensione di un socio, nell'altro si specifica la distanza dei gechi da qualunque forma di pratica illegale... a proposito bisogna imho specificare illegale secondo cosa... ovvero usare il termine "illegale secondo le vigenti normative Italiane"

Credo inoltre che ci voglia un punto che preveda le condizioni sotto le quali si può mettere mano allo statuto o al manifesto.... (Propongo votazione di 50%+1 con 3/4 di maggioranza...tipo Costituzione [purtroppo non possiamo fare il referendum :p ])

ovvero qualcosa come

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Articolo XX)
> 
> Il presente statuto, e il Manifesto possono essere modificati parzialmente solo con votazione del consiglio con quorum del 50% + 1 aventi diritto, e maggioranza qualificata di 3/4 dei votanti. 
> ...

 

Credo che il motivo per bloccare questo articolo e il numero di articoli modificabili per sessione sia chiaro  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Faccio notare quello che secondo me è un errorino, manca "condizione personale" prima di "sociale, ..." quando si parla di non fare distinzioni.... le distinzioni sulle condizioni personali sono le piu importanti... (sesso, gruppo etnico, religione etc)

 

errore mio... nel copia/incolla s'e' perso un pezzo   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Separerei comunque l'articolo sulle pratiche illegali da quello sulle espulsioni

 

sono in effetti due cose distinte, ma, in effetti, il prodursi in pratiche illegali, é semplicemente un sottoinsieme delle possibili cause di allontanamento di un socio..... ammetto comunque che puo' non risultare chiaro che ci distanziamo da qualsiasi pratica illegale - sempre e comunque -

 *Quote:*   

> a proposito bisogna imho specificare illegale secondo cosa... ovvero usare il termine "illegale secondo le vigenti normative Italiane"

 

qui ho paura che a voler essere troppo chiari finiamo per sottolineari aspetti che sono una logica conseguenza di quel che già abbiamo scritto:

in due parole, non esistono *pratiche illegali* che non siano illegali, se non per la legge vigente  :Wink: 

aggiungo una riflessione: nello statuo c'e', al punto 1) c'e' scritto: E' costituita l'associazione virtuale .... con sede il sito (aggiungerei Internet... non mi pare cosa di poco conto, a pensarci  :Wink:  ). Questo significa che, allo stato dei fatti, non abbiamo una sede legale, che sia davvero *legale*. A quanto ne so, non é previsto, nemmeno nella prassi, che una figura giuridica (l'associazione) non abbia una sede fisica, dei beni (che possono essere semplicemente lo spazio dell'associazione) etc... 

Mi pare quindi, in effetti, prematuro, pensare a eventuali sponsorizzazioni (soprattutto da parte di enti pubblici etc.), et similia: allo stato dei fatti siamo un gruppo di persone, che decidono di presentarsi con un nome univoco, ma non siamo diversi da un privato cittadino... siamo solo molti di piu'  :Wink: 

Va bene comunque, che sia anche questo un obiettivo: ma, temo, per raggiungerlo, dovremo prima fare un salto qualitativo non da poco: registrare l'associazione, indicare una sede legale con indirizzo etc.. l'eventuale tesoriere, a quel punto, deve tenerli davvero bene, i conti !

sul resto d'accordo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## doom.it

ok...io avevo messo nella mia prima correzione "web" come aggettivo, si sarà perso in qualche copia incolla  :Smile: 

per quanto riguarda sponsorizzazioni, non so se il tuo discorso puo essere legato ai "soci onorari"... comunque io la vedo cosi:

qualcuno di esterno potrebbe aiutarci (una tipografia fare sconti, una società alla quale diamo un aiuto farci un regalo tipo la stampa di X magliette o roba simile), in quel caso direi che come riconoscimento noi gli proponiamo di esser "soci onorari" con i diritti dei soci simpatizzanti, e citati in un'apposita sezione (ci sarà bene una lista dei soci onorari) che funge quindi come sezione "ringraziamenti"... In questo modo vedo bene sia la figura degli onorari che le "sponsorizzazioni", visto che credo nessuno di noi abbia mai pensato di andare in giro con una maglietta col logo gechi e in piccolo quello della Salumeria Rossi di Chinolo Po'...  :Smile: 

Secondo me cmq lo statuto deve essere già fatto bene per eventualmente fare in futuro quel salto di cui parlava coda, per il quale ci vuole una cosa seria... ovviamente è opzionale e lontano a venire, però imposterei le cose già in modo quanto piu possibile serio  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

Sui soci onorarari concordo con Benve: secondo me fanno un po' di confusione, almeno così come sono stati definiti... semmai si tratta di stabilire nello statuto se possiamo ricevere sponsorizzazioni e da chi (questione che solitamente genera diatribe in user group ed associazioni simili).

Magari alla famosa tipografia, portata come esempio da qualcuno in precedenza, interessa la sponsorizzazione in sè e non necessariamente il perseguire gli scopi dei Gechi.

Se poi qualcuno riesce a portare al prossimo incontro dei Gechi RMS, Eric Raymond e Daniel Robbins e si vuole insignirli del titolo di "soci onorari" è un altro discorso, che non ha niente a che fare con le sponsorizzazioni, è può avere un senso.

Concordo poi con DooM: è necessario prevedere le condizioni e le procedure per le future modifiche al Manifesto e allo Statuto.

----------

## Benve

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Concordo poi con DooM: è necessario prevedere le condizioni e le procedure per le future modifiche al Manifesto e allo Statuto.

 

Anchio lo credo, ma la proposta di prima mi sembra troppo complicata. Per me andrebbe bene anche cambiarlo tutto con un'unica votazione.

----------

## shev

Eccomi con il consueto commento punto per punto:

- soci onorari: vista la confusione che regna su tale aspetto direi di eliminarlo, se in futuro chiariremo per bene questo aspetto o necessiteremo di un titolo onorario da attribuire a determinate persone/associazioni ne riparleremo e lo reintegreremo nello statuto. Per ora concentriamoci sul resto

- d'accordissimo con doom sul separare la cosa delle pratiche illegali specificando che ne prendiamo le distanze, come pure sono d'accordo con coda sul non appesantire però troppo tale punto specificando cose implicite

- sull'articoletto che prevede le modalità di modifica dello statuto non sono così d'accordo. Lo statuto dovrebbe essere stabile e ben definito, come tale non dovrebbero esserci norme che prevedano modifiche allo statuto stesso. Rischiamo di appesantire troppo lo statuto con dettagli o cose non indispensabili. L'articoletto finale che avevo aggiunto, relativo appunto alla possibilità del Consiglio Direttivo di apportare modifiche "correttive" allo statuto era per ripararci da possibili dimenticanze o omissioni, non un voler legittimare le modifiche. Quindi resterei sul vago, i dettagli dell'organizzazione interna li lascerei stare.

- sulla questione della legittimità dell'associazione, a me risulta che per costituire un'associazione basti avere un gruppo di persone che perseguono fini comuni. Ogni gruppo che persegue fini comuni è un'associazione. Quindi la cosa è ben diversa dal privato cittadino  :Wink: 

Cmq su questo punto provo a sentire qualcuno che c'è già passato, che ha le competenze necessarie per dirci con certezza come muoverci poi vi faccio sapere.

Chiudo approvando in toto quanto detto da Doom: ovviamente se abbiamo intenzioni serie dobbiamo stendere uno statuto chiaro, completo e professionale. Poi quel che sarà in futuro lo vedremo vivendo  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

premesso che mi va bene accantonare (ma nnon abbandonare) i soci onorari; che le sponsorizzazioni le vedo mooolto alla doom.it, ma sono d'accordo con MyZelf a dire che dobbiamo chiarire chi puo' asponsorizzare, e chi no (se *panorama* mi chiede di sponsorizzarci, anche solo mettendo un'inserzione pubblicitaria a gratis, beh, io prima  vomito, e poi vi scrivo che a me non piace  :Wink:  scusate);

terrei a dire che: ocio, non ho parlato di legittimità: so ben che basta che ci siamo noi, perché si costituisca l'associazione: é che credo che un'associazione che mette come sede legale un sito non sia considerata a tutti gli effetti *un'associazione con sede legale*.

Appena torna il mio referente di fiducia (come non fidarsi di uno che ti ha comprato la pappa fiché non te la sei potuta comprare da solo   :Very Happy:  ?) chiedo lumi.

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

Mi sono permesso di accatiemmellizare lo statuto, cosi', eventuali modifiche le facciamo li', postando poi solo il link... e non appesantiamo il forum.

http://members.xoom.virgilio.it/faber_a/statuto.html

P.S.: ho corretto alcune delle parti incriminate. Vedete voi cosa bisogna ancora aggiornare.

P.P.S.: mi sono accorto di non aver detto che avevo modificato *principi democratici* con *principi di uguaglianza*: per una questione puramente semantica: non é la democrazia, ma l'uguaglianza, che impedisce la discriminazione  :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## doom.it

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> non é la democrazia, ma l'uguaglianza, che impedisce la discriminazione
> 
> 

 

E qua si vede tutto il Codadilupo filosofo.... grande!

Sulla bozza messa online:

Da togliere il punto 11, il 6.3 e il riferimento ai membri onorari al 6. Separare il 8.2 [sulla base di quanto si è detto negli ultimi reply]

Continuo con la carne al fuoco... organigramma:

bisogna definire i ruoli e le "divisioni" dei compiti... a quanto sentito finora, più aggiunte mie, direi (come prima alpha)

- PR: Incaricato a leggere la posta di facciata (info@mail.it) a gestire i rapporti con l'esterno (dare info, comunicati ufficiali etc)

- Gruppi di lavoro: (da definire) Secondo me dovrebbero avere questa struttura: può partecipare liberamente chiunque, purchè non faccia da "peso morto" [per non avere gruppi sulla carta di 13 persone di cui solo 2 lavorano e le altre non fanno niente, per inezia o impossibilità] per evitare i pesi-morti, mi affiderei al buon gusto di ognuno, ricordando al massimo che ci si puo staccare temporaneamente da un gruppo se si prevede di non lavorarci per un po. Ogni gruppo dovrebbe avere un referente (socio ordinario) che non ha nessun potere in piu degli altri, ma è quello al quale rivolgersi per parlare col gruppo.

- Webmaster: stesso sistema degli altri gruppi.

Per il resto edito dopo (devo andare or ora)

----------

## codadilupo

Aggiornamento:

a quanto pare un'associazione deve avere:

- un presidente (carica non cumulativa: il presidente é anche il legale rappresentante, e risponde dell'operato dell'associazione in sede legale)

- un segretario

- un tesoriere (se ci sono beni da amministrare)

- una sede

ultimo, ma non meno importante:

- deve essere registrata da un notaio (sic!)

nello statuto va chiarito:

- come ci si iscrive

- come si convocano le assemblee

- come si eleggono le cariche, e che durata hanno

EDIT: ho sistemato lo statuto secondo le disposizioni di doom. Ho pero' tenuto ancora la parte sulle modifiche: perché uno statuto dovrebbe contenerla, imho, e perché uno statuto che protegge se stesso, mi sembra moolto in linea col gpl-pensiero  :Very Happy: 

In compenso l'ho messo come postilla: in questo modo si separa quel che sono le regole generali degli iscritti, con quel che riguarda l'organizzazione una tantum dell'associazione 

Coda

----------

## Benve

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ultimo, ma non meno importante:
> 
> - deve essere registrata da un notaio (sic!)
> ...

 

Caspita, quanto può costare?

Qualcuno tra noi è un notaio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Benve

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: ho sistemato lo statuto secondo le disposizioni di doom. Ho pero' tenuto ancora la parte sulle modifiche: perché uno statuto dovrebbe contenerla, imho, e perché uno statuto che protegge se stesso, mi sembra moolto in linea col gpl-pensiero 
> 
> In compenso l'ho messo come postilla: in questo modo si separa quel che sono le regole generali degli iscritti, con quel che riguarda l'organizzazione una tantum dell'associazione 
> ...

 

Secondo me questa frase basta e avanza

 *Quote:*   

> Il presente statuto, e il Manifesto possono essere modificati parzialmente solo con votazione del consiglio con quorum del 50% + 1 aventi diritto, e maggioranza qualificata di 3/4 dei votanti. 

 

Se c'è, andrebbe messa però come punto

----------

## codadilupo

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Caspita, quanto può costare?
> 
> Qualcuno tra noi è un notaio ?

 

Eh,eh... come ti capisco! Ad ogni modo, voglio chiedere ancora conferma: per ora ho parlato solo con mio padre, che un po' se ne intende, avendo lavorato tutta la vita con associazioni. Pero', mi ha specificato: "queste sono le cose che tutte le associazioni che ho visto hanno, e, credo, debbano necessariamente avere.... ma optrei sbagliarmi: potrebbero essere solo una consuetudine"... chiedero' oggi alla mia ragazza, che é laureata in giurisprudenza, e qualcosina saprà... se non altro mi dirà: RTFM of law   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Secondo me questa frase basta e avanza
> 
>  *Quote:*   Il presente statuto, e il Manifesto possono essere modificati parzialmente solo con votazione del consiglio con quorum del 50% + 1 aventi diritto, e maggioranza qualificata di 3/4 dei votanti.  
> 
> Se c'è, andrebbe messa però come punto

 

dici ? E' che, con quella frase, si specifica solo la modalità dei cambiamenti, non l'entità degli stessi.... mumble, mumble...

Coda

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Continuo con la carne al fuoco... organigramma

 

Bhe, le cariche grosso modo mi pare fossero già state elencate, quelle di base almeno. Prima di procedere oltre con l'organigramma io porterei a termine per bene lo statuto, quindi nominerei il nucleo di soci ordinari e una volta che abbiamo tutto questo si parte con le nomine ufficiali (tra i vari soci ordinari) dei vari ruoli. Giusto per non rendere troppo caotica la discussione e soprattutto perchè finchè non abbiamo i nomi dei soci ordinari non c'è bisogno di farsi fretta nel vedere quali ruoli servono. Inoltre dobbiamo vedere se ciò che dice il padre di coda è vero e quindi quali eventuali cariche "ufficiali" dovrebbero servire per essere un'associazione. 

Sullo statuto aspetto qualche altro post prima di tornare a dire la mia (state già facendo tutto bene voi)  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: dimenticavo, è ovvio che la storia delle sponsorizzazioni l'avevo citata con in mente quanto diceva giustamente doom. Non parlo di "sponsor" ufficiali o con motivazioni particolari, ma nel senso di quella tipografia che ci stampa i volantini gratis, del negozio che ci fa lo sconto sulle magliette, della società che ci offre gratuitamente l'hosting etc. Gli unici sponsor cui accenno sono questi, non vado di certo in giro a chiedere alla IBM o a chi altro se ci appoggia e ci da i soldi  :Razz: 

----------

## anborn

...beh, però se l'IBM paga bene...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   ..sto ovviamente scherzando...

..ma tornando a noi...

Sulla questione "legale" di cui parlava Coda: anch'io ho chiesto al mio vecchio, che di associazioni se ne intende, e mi ha confermato che c'é bisogno di notaio e di sede (questa può essere anche casa di uno dei soci.. basta che ci sia.).

Sulla "modifica dello statuto".. son d'accordo con Coda sul mantenere in modo preciso le condizioni in base alle quali é possibile cambiare statuto/manifesto, ma concordo con Benve sul fatto che dev'essere un punto, non una postilla.

Ciao  :Smile: 

Anb

----------

## doom.it

Concordo sul rimandare il discorso sull'organmigramma (mi scuso ma pensavo che lo statuto oramai fosse arrivato al termine, ma in effetti c'è ancora un po di roba da sistemare)

Soprattutto credo sia nodale quanto detto da coda su notaio e  Co.

In effetti da quanto ne posso capire io penso che ci sia una distinzione fondamentale fra un'associazione non legalmente riconosciuta, che quindi puo non avere sede legale, o statuti particolarmente rigidi (la maggior parte dei LUG credo funzionino così) e una legalmente riconosciuta che quindi deve rispettare vincoli legali e procedure (ahimè) onerose in termini di denaro e impegni.

Credo comunque che non sia assolutamente illegale essere un'associazione non legalmente riconosciuta, quindi rinunciare, almeno per una prima fase della vita dell'associazione, ad avere una sede legale e tutto quello che comporta un riconoscimento legale da parte di un notaio. Per chiarire questo punto chiederei che interpelliate i vostri legali di fiducia (ahimè io non ne conosco)...

Personalmente credo che in questa prima fase dovremmo definire uno statuto ben fatto già previsto il più serio possibile (e per questo che secondo me si deve auto-tutelare con una nota ben precisa e restrittiva sulle modalità di modifica dello statuto stesso), un organigramma che rispecchi le NOSTRE esigenze, e non quelle legali, e quindi dei meccanismi più o meno regolamentati che definiscano le procedure con le quali funzioni il Gechi... Quando dopo questa fase iniziale volessimo passare a un riconoscimento legale, allora sistemeremo di conseguenza lo statuto e l'organigramma come richiesto dalle leggi vigenti, e penseremo a tutti i dettagli.

Se questo è possibile mi pare la soluzione migliore, perchè ci permette di focalizzare la nostra attenzione per ora sul creare un gruppo ben funzionante, e con meccanismi ben regolamentati, seri e affidabili (proprio come Linux  :Wink:  ) che rispecchi le nostre esigenze. 

Durante questa fase possiamo permetterci ritocchi a eventuali errori di percorso senza grossi impegni / danni, e passare alla fase più impegnativa solo quando ci sentiremo assolutamente pronti.

Ho Detto.

DooM

EDIT:

Non sono un legale, ma credo che questo articolo dica espressamente che ci si puo riunire in associazioni senza richiedere autorizzazioni:

 *Costituzione della repubblica Italiana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Art. 18.
> 
> I cittadini hanno diritto di associarsi liberamente, senza autorizzazione, per fini che non sono vietati ai singoli dalla legge penale.
> ...

 

EDIT 2:

Altra conferma della distinzione Legalmente Riconosciute / non riconosciute

 *http://www.romalavoro.net/dipartimento/orientarsi/Terzo7.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Associazioni riconosciute
> 
> Sono considerate associazioni legalmente riconosciute, le associazioni che abbiano acquistato la personalità giuridica mediante decreto del Presidente della Repubblica. Tale riconoscimento non più destinato ad assolvere ad una funzione di controllo di tipo politico sulle associazioni, per cui lo Stato giudicava a quale ente accordare e a quale negare le sua protezione secondo un giudizio di opportunità sull'esistenza dell'ente stesso; oggi il riconoscimento ha un carattere meno politico e più tecnico, poiché ha la funzione di controllare che i benefici della responsabilità limitata che conseguono all'acquisto della personalità giuridica spettino ad enti che dimostrino di poter far fronte alle proprie obbligazioni ed ha il compito di accettare che non si accumulino patrimonio nelle mani di enti che non hanno scopi produttivi. Di seguito è possibile consultare il formulario tipo, per la richiesta di riconoscimento e un esempio di Atto Costitutivo e Statuto.
> ...

 

----------

## shev

Sposo in pieno quanto detto da doom, nulla da eccepire  :Very Happy: 

Per la cronaca ho messo in moto anche i miei "contatti" che spero ci sappiano dire a breve cosa eventualmente andrebbe fatto per essere legalmente riconosciuti e le eventuali spese iniziali e annuali. Cmq per il momento credo sia sufficente essere un'associazione libera. Se in futuro vedremo che l'associazione ha successo e viene richiesta con continuità, i soci sono molti e via discorrendo allora penseremo seriamente se ottenere la "personalità giuridica".

Per ora informiamoci pure per toglierci la curiosità, ma voliamo basso almeno adesso  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

Sposo anch'io....  :Smile: 

Nel frattempo, però, una domanda da porre agli amici "giuristi": quali sono i vantaggi dell'associazione legalmente riconosciuta?

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Sposo anch'io.... 
> 
> Nel frattempo, però, una domanda da porre agli amici "giuristi": quali sono i vantaggi dell'associazione legalmente riconosciuta?

 

salto a pie' pari tutto (tanto mi pare si sia tutti d'accordo che, se si puo' fare con tutti i crismi, bene, se no, si fa quel che si puo', e si rimanda il resto, ché l'importante é esserci, non figurare  :Wink:  ), e rispondo a questo: credo che l'unica vera differenza sia una possibilità di colloquio con le istituzioni, che le associazioni non riconosciute non hanno; il che significa, ad esempio, la possibilità di chiedere spazi in gestione, a basso prezzo e via discorrendo: é anche vero che un'associazione come la nostra, che conta i suoi primi iscritti in lungo e in largo per l'italia e la svizzera, ben difficilmente puo' avere bisogno di una sede dove riunirsi   :Very Happy: 

Certo, se poi si vuol chiedere la gestione di un locale per una tre giorni come a venezia, é tutto un altro paio di maniche.

Coda

----------

## doom.it

perfecto. Quindi riprendendo il focus dove l'avevamo lasciato:

lo statuto, imho è a una versione statuto-1.0-rc1 

Se ci sono modifiche proponetele ora o tacete per sempre.

A me sorge solo il dubbio se serve qualche articolo riguardante i $$$, tipo che sono accettate donazioni dai soci (con pagina dei riconoscimenti [se uno vuole]?), per cosa possono essere usati, e che vengono gestiti da un tesoriere eletto in certo modo, e in caso (spero improbabile) di scissione dell'associazione cosa se ne fa. [Ho visto degli esempi di statuti di associazioni, e in genere hanno almeno un punto che tratti di questo]

A parte questo io lo approvo e non ho più modifiche da proporre.

DooM

----------

## codadilupo

sottoscrivo la proposta di doom. Aggiungo che, credo, anche dovessimo risultare non ufficiali, un criterio di votazione delle cariche amministrative lo dobbiamo ancora stabilire, e inserire nello statuto (che comincerei a chiamare atto costitutivo  :Wink:  ). Oltre cio', mi viene in mente: ai quelli della parte tecnica chiederei una pagina poll, per le votazioni: mi sembra una soluzione ideale, che ne dite ? Con la differenza che, anziché avere scadenza *temporale*, dovrebbe avere scadenza *quantitativa*: il poll chiude quando tutti i soci hanno votato. Se qualche socio é impossibilitato a votare (non ha un pc, si trasferisce all'estero, su un isola deserta per cinque anni etc...) il presidente dell'associazione ha la possibilità di aggiornare il numero totale dei votanti, cosi' da far chiudere il poll. A poll chiuso, un mail viene inviata in automatico a tutti gli iscritti (votanti e non) con ordine del giorno, votazione, statistiche (quanti votanti su quanti aventi diritto al voto etc..).

Che ne dite ?

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> sottoscrivo la proposta di doom

 

Ovviamente ci starebbe l'articoletto sui soldi, ci avevo pensato anch'io. Il problema è che quando si cominciano a tirare in ballo i soldi si entra in un campo minato, nel senso che intervengono una serie di norme e "leggi" che andrebbero seriamente rispettate e prese in considerazione. Quindi finchè non diventiamo un'associazione legalmente riconosciuta ci andrei con i piedi di piombo su questa questione (piedi di piombo su campo minato... mmm...  :Rolling Eyes:  )

 *Quote:*   

> Aggiungo che, credo, anche dovessimo risultare non ufficiali, un criterio di votazione delle cariche amministrative lo dobbiamo ancora stabilire, e inserire nello statuto

 

Prima ancora bisogna decidere quali cariche amministrative servono, se vogliamo anche presidente, segretario, tesoriere etc in previsione di un futuro passaggio ad associazione legalmente ricnosciuta, oppure ci accontentiamo di webmaster, moderatore, pr e così via.

Imho è meglio portare a termine la stesura dello statuto (o atto costitutivo  :Razz:  ), quindi una volta che è stabile e definito passiamo alla creazione del nucleo di soci ordinari, quindi dell'organigramma e relative cariche amministrative. Una volta che questo è stato fatto, aggiungiamo i due o tre articoletti sulle cariche e sul metodo di nomina.

A quel punto potremo pubblicare lo statuto, l'elenco dei soci, etc.

 *Quote:*   

> a quelli della parte tecnica chiederei una pagina poll, per le votazioni

 

Assolutamente si, mi piace: semplice, efficace, pulito. Magari aggiungendo una qualche forma di autenticazione per impedire scorrettezze come voti multipli et similia.

Vai coda, tua è la geniale idea, a te l'onore di proporla nel topic tecnico (si, lo so che così sembra che abbia deciso io che va bene, ma è un'idea tanto buona che imho va implementata, se poi non verrà usata nel contesto che dice coda fa lo stesso, un'utilità l'avrà sicuramente  :Wink:   Se poi proprio non la volete allora ditelo che me la implementerò io in locale e ci passerò i sabato sera votando da solo poll immaginari  :Laughing: ).

----------

## doom.it

Sono però per il poll a durata temporale, tipo una settimana, onde evitare di tirare in lungo le votazioni oltre misura...

Credo che per ora il presidente non serva, ma servano cariche operative, fra cui comunque rientrerà il tesoriere (ma non subito subito imho, ma quando ce ne sarà bisogno...inutile fare una carica finchè non serve a niente) quindi a grosso mdo:

- webmaster (io la vedo come gruppo di lavoro webmasters + referente / responsabile, cui sta la parola in caso di indecisione, e che è il canale principale di comunicazione fra il gruppo e il mondo esterno)

- PR

- Moderatore ML 

- gruppo di lavoro + referente per contenuti del sito (questo gruppo di lavoro)

- gruppo di lavoro + referente per organizzazione eventi (tipo il gruppo che sta lavorando a webb.it)

- addetti alla gestione delle votazioni (controlla i votanti, statistiche, riferisce sugli esiti etc... potrebbe essere pesantemente assolto da un sistema automatico, ma visto che gli automatismi per ora non ci sono potrebbero essere utili degli umani  :Wink:  )

Concludo dicendo che imho a sto punto potremmo iniziare ad aver bisogno sul serio di un sito automatizzato in più parti.... inizierei con la sezione riservata ai soci, dove ci saranno i poll, e magari una pagina con la lista dei risultati delle votazioni "pubbliche" (quelle votazioni il cui risultato viene reso noto anche ai non-soci). Per poi passare alla gestione dell'elenco dei soci con associazione alle cariche (quindi visualizzabili in una pagina etc etc etc)... insomma c'è un sacco di roba da fare  :Wink: 

ciao

DooM

----------

## codadilupo

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Sono però per il poll a durata temporale, tipo una settimana, onde evitare di tirare in lungo le votazioni oltre misura...

 

non voglio fare il bastian contrario a tutti i costi, ma, viste le regole che abbiamo scelto per le votazioni (50% +1 etc..), credo che un poll temporaneo fatichi ad entrarci... rischieremmo di trovarci con un sacco di votazioni nulle da rifare, e a dover tampinare i piu'... *svogliati*  :Wink: 

Se il poll, invece, prevede, la votazione di tutti gli aventi diritto:

- evitiamo decisamente votazioni nulle

- i possibili svogliati saranno spinti, almeno da amor proprio, a non rimandare di continuo il proprio voto.

- sarà sempre possibile chiudere un poll troppo lungo, con il metodo dell'aggiustamento del tetto di voti

ultimo, ma non meno importante... abbia piu' fiducia nei gechi  :Very Happy:  ! Io sono certo che problemi di poll lunghi non ce ne saranno.

 *Quote:*   

> Credo che per ora il presidente non serva, ma servano cariche operative, fra cui comunque rientrerà il tesoriere (ma non subito subito imho, ma quando ce ne sarà bisogno...inutile fare una carica finchè non serve a niente)

 

sono convinto che la priorità siano le cariche operative, che si possano attivare da subito nei propri compiti, pero' credo anche che una struttura, vista la creazione degli organi decisionali, debba necessariamente esserci.

Anche perché questo presidente, non dovrà avere, secondo me, nessun potere particolare, solo un ruolo di coordinamento e di portavoce, quando serva.

 *Quote:*   

> risultati delle votazioni "pubbliche" (quelle votazioni il cui risultato viene reso noto anche ai non-soci).

 

perché ? Quali mai dovrebbero essere *private* ? /me mumbleggiante e basito

Coda

----------

## doom.it

in effetti non lo so  :Wink: 

Io sono sempre per il poll a durata, con la possibilità invece per i poll che richiedono quorum, o comunque particolarmente importanti, di usare il meccanismo "a partecipazione"..... 

Ovviamente IMHO (pero mi piace propinare l'idea finchè non viene clamorosamente bocciata da tutti  :Wink:  )

Ok per la predisposizione delle cariche istituzionali

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Io sono sempre per il poll a durata, con la possibilità invece per i poll che richiedono quorum, o comunque particolarmente importanti, di usare il meccanismo "a partecipazione

 

Ragazzi, non c'è bisogno di scegliere per forza tra le due soluzioni. Come dice coda "dobbiamo aver fiducia nei gechi", quindi basta chiedere nel topic tecnico che il poll supporti entrambe le soluzioni, temporale come "numerica". Starà poi a noi scegliere di volta in volta quale adottare (ammesso che non vengano usate entrambe insieme  :Wink:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> Ok per la predisposizione delle cariche istituzionali

 

Quindi lo statuto, fatta eccezione per gli articoli inerenti le cariche istituzionali, sarebbe completo e stabile? Se così fosse possiamo a questo punto sospendere i lavori sullo statuto per nominare il gruppo di soci ordinario attuale, definire con esattezza le varie cariche e quindi scegliere chi deve ricoprirle. Fatto questo aggiungiamo i relativi articoletti allo Statuto e si pubblica il tutto. Dico bene?

----------

## MyZelF

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - evitiamo decisamente votazioni nulle
> 
> 

 

imho questo è il vero problema, a prescindere dalla scadenza a tempo dei poll... ovvero: se il numero degli aventi diritto di voto si allarga troppo, una volta scemato l'entusiasmo iniziale rischiamo di procedere in modo macchinoso nelle decisioni per colpa di chi si disinteresserà...

Due possibili soluzioni:

1) Limitare il numero degli aventi diritto di voto, oppure

2) prevedere un meccanismo per cui chi non partecipa attivamente alle votazioni (o chi non vota entro x settimane dall'apertura del poll)

  - "perda" il diritto di voto (non in modo definitivo, s'intende), oppure

  - non rientri nella quota di soci su cui è calcolato il quorum per rendere valide la votazioni.

Spero di essermi spiegato, e di non sembrare troppo amante della burocrazia... purtroppo ho avuto esperienze simili in altre associazioni dove era richiesto un quorum minimo per rendere valide le riunioni / decisioni.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Come dice coda "dobbiamo aver fiducia nei gechi", quindi basta chiedere nel topic tecnico che il poll supporti entrambe le soluzioni,

 

va da se',  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Quindi lo statuto, fatta eccezione per gli articoli inerenti le cariche istituzionali, sarebbe completo e stabile? Se così fosse possiamo a questo punto sospendere i lavori sullo statuto per nominare il gruppo di soci ordinario attuale, definire con esattezza le varie cariche e quindi scegliere chi deve ricoprirle. Fatto questo aggiungiamo i relativi articoletti allo Statuto e si pubblica il tutto. Dico bene?

 

direi di si' (almeno, non mi viene in mente altro, per ora): mancano, per l'appunto, gli articoli sulle cariche (direi che gli articoli serviranno principalmente a stabilire come vengono elette tali cariche, che durata hanno, e quali compiti svolgono), su come si svolgono le votazioni e poi.... basta  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> - evitiamo decisamente votazioni nulle
> 
>  
> ...

 

comprendo a pieno il tuo dubbio. Ma credo che se scegliessimo da subito la strada della *pezza regolamentativa* - fatalmente - finiremmo a dover usare tale pezza (passami il termine, non me ne vengono mente altri, al momento  :Wink: )

 *Quote:*   

> Spero di essermi spiegato, e di non sembrare troppo amante della burocrazia... purtroppo ho avuto esperienze simili in altre associazioni dove era richiesto un quorum minimo per rendere valide le riunioni / decisioni.

 

come sopra, penso che, al meno ora, dovremmo puntare al quorum, se non altro per non *fasciarci la testa prima di rompercela*  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> imho questo è il vero problema, a prescindere dalla scadenza a tempo dei poll... ovvero: se il numero degli aventi diritto di voto si allarga troppo, una volta scemato l'entusiasmo iniziale rischiamo di procedere in modo macchinoso nelle decisioni per colpa di chi si disinteresserà...

 

Pienamente d'accordo anche su questo. Le soluzioni sono diverse, da quelle che giustamente proponi (mi piace molto quella che chi non vota per X volte o per X tempo perda il diritto di voto in modo più o meno temporaneo) a quelle un po' più rigide, come scegliere con maggior rigore i soci ordinari e quelli simpatizzanti. Alla fine a differenziare le due categorie ci sono solo la possibilità di voto e di ricoprire cariche all'interno dell'associazione, dunque non molte differenze per chi vuole dare una mano più o meno seriamente. Basta nominare socio ordinario chi ha mostrato una certa serietà e affidabilità. 

Sicuramente è un aspetto da tenere bene a mente.

----------

## MyZelF

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comprendo a pieno il tuo dubbio. Ma credo che se scegliessimo da subito la strada della *pezza regolamentativa* - fatalmente - finiremmo a dover usare tale pezza (passami il termine, non me ne vengono mente altri, al momento )
> 
> 

 

Siamo d'accordo, anch'io tendo a pensare positivo: siamo un gruppo di persone volenterose e tutto andrà per il meglio.

D'altro canto se siamo (siete?) d'accordo nel rendere piuttosto "rigido" lo statuto (difficilmente modificabile), sarà più arduo, se non impossibile, inserire delle norme a questo proposito in futuro, quando / se ce ne sarà il bisogno.

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> D'altro canto se siamo (siete?) d'accordo nel rendere piuttosto "rigido" lo statuto (difficilmente modificabile), sarà più arduo, se non impossibile, inserire delle norme a questo proposito in futuro, quando / se ce ne sarà il bisogno.

 

Uhmm... non credo. La rigidità delle regole di modifica dello statuto é volta a non stravolgerlo. Ma, putacaso, dovessimo ritrovarci a essere in cinque su trenta a votare sempre, con l'applicazione della regola di cui parlavi tu (che so', dopo 10 votazioni consecutive/18 mesi di votazioni saltate senza preavviso - in questo caso si freeza temporanemente - si perde il diritto di voto) il problema non si pone, perché il quorum diverrebbe 2,5 persone + 1  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Uhmm... non credo. La rigidità delle regole di modifica dello statuto é volta a non stravolgerlo.
> 
> 

 

ah ok, perfetto... non avevo letto la rigidità dello statuto in questi termini

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> con l'applicazione della regola di cui parlavi tu

 

esatto, si tratta di prevedere / includere una regola di questo tipo.  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> con l'applicazione della regola di cui parlavi tu 
> 
> esatto, si tratta di prevedere / includere una regola di questo tipo. 

 

ho già preso nota  :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## doom.it

Una regola secondo me sensata e non troppo rigida proterbbe appunto essere qualcosa come:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il socio ordinario che non partecipasse a 5 votazioni consecutive, o a un mese di votazioni (fra le due condizioni vale quella che si verifica più tardi nel tempo) perde temporaneamente il diritto di voto, in tal modo non sarà conteggiato fra gli aventi diritto per le successive votazioni.
> 
> Il diritto può essere riacquistato semplicemente facendone richiesta, ed impegnandosi a partecipare ad almeno alle 5 successive votazioni (se l'impegno non fosse rispettato si ritorna in situazione di blocco temporaneo del diritto di voto).
> ...

 

----------

## anborn

Sono d'accordo.   :Smile: 

Ciao

Anb

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Una regola secondo me sensata e non troppo rigida proterbbe appunto essere qualcosa come [snip]

 

D'accordo sull'inserimento di questa regola, tranne la parte sulla sospensione volontaria: basta aggiungere un inciso nella prima parte dell'articolo, tipo (l'ho anche riveduto e corretto secondo il mio personalissimo gusto  :Razz: ):

 *Quote:*   

> Il socio ordinario che, senza alcuna motivata giustificazione, non prendesse parte a 3 votazioni consecutive perderà temporaneamente il diritto di voto, pertanto non verrà conteggiato fra gli aventi diritto per le successive votazioni.
> 
> Il diritto di voto può essere riacquisito su richiesta del socio, che dovrà giustificare la propria condotta precedente e impegnarsi a partecipare alle successive votazioni

 

Così non appesantiamo troppo l'articolo e lo statuto. Ho tolto anche la sospensione per astensione "temporale" dal voto perchè credo basti quella sul numero di votazioni. 

Sul motivo dell'eliminazione della sospensione volontaria, è presto detto: l'inciso che ho messo in grassetto presuppone che se uno giustifica la sua assenza è in regola. Si può non votare, basta avvertire prima.

Ovviamente tutto imho.

----------

## doom.it

Shev:

concordo con l'idea ma a me piace fare le cose a prova di bomba e ( amio avviso):

- "giustificata motivazione" può essere itnerpretata male, io personalmetne la leggo "a meno che ci sia un serio motivo che ti giustifichi DEVI votare" per cui le cose semplici come "vado al mare" non sarebbe una motivazione giustificata. D'altro canti si potrebbe cambiare in "senza preavviso", anche se mi pare ancora poco chiara...preferivo togliere una nota simile, e lasciare la possibiità di dichiarare la propria astensione per un po di tempo (quale che sia il numero o il tipo di votazioni che avvengano nel mentre... senno uno deve avvisare per ogni votazione? [la vedo anche tecnicamente, vuoi mettere la comodità di un form dove uno inserisce le date di inizio e fine del periodo di inattività, e in automatico il sistema non lo conteggia, contro il dover contare a mano di volta in volta i votanti, ricordandosi chi ha detto che non voterà e chi si...?? IMHO meglio complicare lo statuto e semplificarci la vita dopo  :Smile:  ])

- sulla nota temporale: ok ammetto di pensare sempre in mala fede pero... se si volesse fare un'elezione importante che richiede quorum, e si sa che un tizio X sarebbe contrario, basta aspettare che lui sia in vacanza, che so, per due settimane, fare 3 votazioni di merda nei primi due giorni, cosi lui viene escluso dalla votazioni successive, e il quarto giorno si puo votare senza contarlo... si si sono malfidente  :Smile: 

ciao

DooM

----------

## codadilupo

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> - "giustificata motivazione" può essere itnerpretata male,

 

hai ragione, pero' Shev aveva scritto motivata giustificazione, che sarebbe a dire, che devi avere un motivo per non votare, quale che sia  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> vuoi mettere la comodità di un form dove uno inserisce le date di inizio e fine del periodo di inattività, e in automatico il sistema non lo conteggia, contro il dover contare a mano di volta in volta i votanti, ricordandosi chi ha detto che non voterà e chi si...?? IMHO meglio complicare lo statuto e semplificarci la vita dopo  ])

 

d'accordissimo: era in questa prospettiva che avevo poposto il poll, come soluzione

 *Quote:*   

> - sulla nota temporale: ok ammetto di pensare sempre in mala fede pero... se si volesse fare un'elezione importante che richiede quorum, e si sa che un tizio X sarebbe contrario, basta aspettare che lui sia in vacanza, che so, per due settimane, fare 3 votazioni di merda nei primi due giorni, cosi lui viene escluso dalla votazioni successive, e il quarto giorno si puo votare senza contarlo... si si sono malfidente 

 

Occhio doom, che se continui cosi' diventi come me  :Wink: ! Avevo pensato alla stessa cosa, quando avevo sollevato la questione  :Very Happy:  !!! 

Coda

----------

## anborn

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> doom.it ha scritto: 
> 
> - "giustificata motivazione" può essere itnerpretata male, 
> 
> hai ragione, pero' Shev aveva scritto motivata giustificazione, che sarebbe a dire, che devi avere un motivo per non votare, quale che sia 

 

..è vero.. ma preferisco comunque il "senza preavviso" proposto da doom... in quanto lascia spazio anche a giustificazioni, per cosí dire, personali, che magari non si vogliono rendere pubbliche... (Privacy forever!  :Laughing:  )

Appoggio l'idea di Coda del poll.. "Mai far fare ad un umano il lavoro di una macchina" (..e scusate la citazione colta  :Wink:  )

Tornando al numero di assenze consecutive consentite.. 3 mi sembrano un po' poche.. e 5 un po' troppe.. farne 4?   :Smile: 

Vi butto lí anche questa idea.. costruendo un bello scenario per farvela capire al volo: Immaginate che io sia un socio ordinario, con diritto di voto e tutto il resto.. e partecipo ad un'elezione sí e due no.. secondo lo statuto non perdo il mio diritto di voto.. ma in compenso sono MOLTO d'intralcio alle votazioni... 

Come facciamo ad evitare situazioni del genere?? (tra l'altro abbastanza comuni) ..a voi l'ardua sentenza.

Ciao

Anb

----------

## codadilupo

[quote="anborn"]..è vero.. ma preferisco comunque il "senza preavviso" proposto da doom... in quanto lascia spazio anche a giustificazioni, per cosí dire, personali, che magari non si vogliono rendere pubbliche... (Privacy forever!  :Laughing:  )

E vada per *senza preavviso*  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Vi butto lí anche questa idea.. costruendo un bello scenario per farvela capire al volo: Immaginate che io sia un socio ordinario, con diritto di voto e tutto il resto.. e partecipo ad un'elezione sí e due no.. secondo lo statuto non perdo il mio diritto di voto.. ma in compenso sono MOLTO d'intralcio alle votazioni... 
> 
> Come facciamo ad evitare situazioni del genere?? (tra l'altro abbastanza comuni) ..a voi l'ardua sentenza.

 

ho già postato la richiesta sul forum *contenuti*:

la richiesta prevede che il segretario (cioe' colui che si occupa di tener aggiornati i registri.... quindi potrebbe essere il webmaster  :Wink: ) si occupa di convocare le assemblee; per farlo non fa che spedire una lettera di convocazione all'assemblea dei soci, con l'ordine del giorno (che potrebbe essere un solo punto) e il link aklla pagina di una eventuale votazione.

Prima ancora, ovviamente, deve preparare il poll. Ho già richiesto la possibilità di effettuare poll, sia in durata, sia a quantità ,si entrambi. Ad esempio, un caso del terzo tipo potrebbe essere:

- se una votazione non viene chiusa in una settimana, i mancanti vengono considerati *assenti*. Dopo tre votazioni, si finisce in blacklist: una mail ti avverte che hai fatto il bimbo cattivo, e passi dalla qualifica di geco a quella di camaleonte (e chi vuol capire capisce  :Wink: )

se il segretario, pero', non ha scelto il poll temporale, allora deve provvedere lui stesso a contattare i mancanti, e, in mancata risposta, forzare la chiusura del poll.

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

riassumendo quanto detto fin qui:

 *Quote:*   

> - Il segretario ha il compito di convocare le assemblee, tramite e-mail all'indirizzo: assemblee@gechi.it
> 
> - Le votazioni inerenti le assemblee vengono effettuate tramite Poll
> 
> - I Poll possono essere di tre tipi:
> ...

 

Coda

----------

## shev

Solita risposta a punti:

- sulla possibilità di non votare e non essere sospesi fate pure come meglio credete, per me non ci sono problemi  :Smile: 

Ciò che volevo far capire è che a me sta bene che uno non prenda parte alle votazioni anche per motivi poco seri (sono al mare, mi fa male la testa etc), mentre metterei l'accento sul fatto che chi non vota avverta o meno: se avverte tutto ok, se non fa sapere nulla perde il primo punto per la sospensione. Era questo il senso della "motivata giustificazione" (es.: "ragazzi, la prossima volta non voto perchè vado al mare con la tipa" es2: "ragazzi, alcuni motivi personali mi impediscono di partecipare alla prossima votazione"). Se poi volete cambiare la terminologia fa lo stesso, l'importante era il concetto. Se poi volete cambiare anche il concetto fate pure, è tutto imho ciò che dico  :Wink: 

- avvertire ogni volta che non si vota: ok, come cosa può sembrare pallosa, ma provate a riflettere su un paio di cose. La prima è: quante votazioni credete di fare al mese? Per me saranno poche, anche perchè in caso contrario dovremmo cambiare il Manifesto dichiarandoci come "associazione per sondaggi e statistiche"  :Razz: 

La seconda e più seria è: se uno passa più tempo ad avvertire che non vota ai sondaggi che il resto, allora c'è qualcosa che non va e forse il diritto di voto sarebbe inutile per esso. Poi è ovvio che se uno va in ferie per un mese basta che dica "non ci sono per un mese, quindi per eventuali poll non contatemi", senza dover mandare l'avviso ogni volta. Ma se specifichiamo queste cose allora rischiamo di esagerare. Imho.

- sulla "nota temporale" di doom e i complotti per eliminare qualcuno non posso che rispondere:  :Laughing: 

Se si ponesse anche soltanto questo problema di complotti allora andrebbe sciolta l'associazione e basta, un modo per cestinare qualcuno lo si troverebbe in ogni caso. Senza contare che chi avrà diritto di voto sarà stato scelto accuratamente e con giudizio, quindi si spera sia gente seria e matura. Sarò ottimista io, ma voi proprio siete paranoici  :Very Happy: 

- sulle soluzione tecniche per conteggiare chi c'è o non c'è alle votazioni, sulle scadenze etc mi va bene tutto, basta sia comodo e funzionale. Si può anche unire la soluzione puramente automatica che proponete con quella ibrida che dico ora: chi non vuole votare o si assenta manda la mail per avvertire; il segretario prende nota delle assenze e all'atto della creazione del poll potrebbe trovarsi tra le varie cose anche l'elenco degli aventi diritto al voto con due semplici caselline da spuntare che indichino se il tale socio prende parte alla votazione o meno. Di soluzioni tecniche ce ne sono mille, il più è scegliere cosa fare. 

- ultima cosa, i tipi di poll: ma è necessario complicare una cosa di per sè così banale come un poll? Mi spiego. Non basta usare il metodo congiunto "numero votanti e tempo"? Si crea il poll, gli si da una durata a seconda del contenuto del poll e quindi si profilano due scenari: scade il termine per votare e si controllano i risultati. Tutti gli aventi diritto votano e quindi il poll termina prima della scadenza.

Stessa cosa per "scheda bianca" e "nulle": non basta mettere nel poll una voce fissa del tipo "Non esprimo preferenze"? Chi non vuole votare non vota, chi vuole votare ma non esprimersi barra l'opzione relativa.

Non è più semplice così? Si evitano mille menate inutili e si tiene un metodo equilibrato e versatile. 

Va bene fare le cose in modo serio e professionale, ma ciò non vuol dire che debbano per forza essere fatte in modo complicato o laborioso, cavillando su ogni punto. Spesso la solzione migliore è quella più semplice ed essenziale.

My 2 cents

----------

## doom.it

Partendo da questo presupposto: "simple is beautiful", seguo Shev e dico che:

1- Rinuncio alla paranoia (anche se sicurezza e paranoia secondo me sono sinonimi  :Wink:  ) Quindi lasciamo perdere note troppo precise sulla perdita temporanea di diritto di voto, tanto piu che è automaticamente ripristinabile su richiesta. Direi che le 3 votazioni saltate vanno benone

2- I tipi di poll diversi mi paiono una complicazione incredibile, direi avere ste condizioni combinabili con un AND o un OR (o usarne una sola) a discrezione del segretario: scadenza temporale, numero di votanti (tipo il voto finisce dopo due settimane se han votato almeno X persone, oppure il voto finisce se votano tutti oppure finisce in ogni caso dopo X tempo)

3- Sull'avviso, va bene l'idea di Shev, è piu facile da gestire tecnicamente (se io sono via, come faccio a dire che per una specifica votazione non ci sarò, se non ho un PC? è piu facile avvertire via email che non ci sarò per un tot di tempo e il segretario che lo sa non mi metterà fra gli aventi diritto a quel voto)

Ciao

DooM

----------

## anborn

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 2- I tipi di poll diversi mi paiono una complicazione incredibile, direi avere ste condizioni combinabili con un AND o un OR (o usarne una sola) a discrezione del segretario: scadenza temporale, numero di votanti (tipo il voto finisce dopo due settimane se han votato almeno X persone, oppure il voto finisce se votano tutti oppure finisce in ogni caso dopo X tempo) 

   ...ma non é la stessa cosa scritta da Coda..??   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 1- Rinuncio alla paranoia (anche se sicurezza e paranoia secondo me sono sinonimi ) Quindi lasciamo perdere note troppo precise sulla perdita temporanea di diritto di voto, tanto piu che è automaticamente ripristinabile su richiesta. Direi che le 3 votazioni saltate vanno benone 

  ...va bene.. per stavolta (hey, solo stavolta  :Razz:  ) rinunciamo alla paranoia (che rimane sempre una virtù  :Wink:  ).

Per la gestione di chi ha/non ha voto ad ogni poll.. x me fa lo stesso.. anche secondo me dovrebbe essere una cosa comoda e funzionale. Proporrei di vedere un po' che soluzione ci propongono i "tecnici" e decidere poi se adottare l'"auto" o lo "user"..  :Smile: 

..però vorrrei insistere sul problema lanciato 3 post fa:

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Vi butto lí anche questa idea.. costruendo un bello scenario per farvela capire al volo: Immaginate che io sia un socio ordinario, con diritto di voto e tutto il resto.. e partecipo ad un'elezione sí e due no.. secondo lo statuto non perdo il mio diritto di voto.. ma in compenso sono MOLTO d'intralcio alle votazioni...
> 
> Come facciamo ad evitare situazioni del genere?? (tra l'altro abbastanza comuni) ..a voi l'ardua sentenza. 

 ...io ci farei un pensierino su come risolverla.. perché é una situazione talmente "di comodo" che é facilissimo che si realizzi...

Ciao

Anb

----------

## shev

 *anborn wrote:*   

> ma non é la stessa cosa scritta da Coda..??   

 

Più o meno, nel senso che va bene avere la possibilità tecnica di gestire il poll "a tempo" o "a voti", ma non per questo c'è bisogno di inserire nello statuto le tre modalità di poll con tutti i cavilli e regolette relative. Appesantisce e complica lo Statuto e basta. E' sufficente dire che le decisioni si prendono con votazione e quotum etc etc.

L'aspetto tecnico con il quale si vota è tutt'altra storia.

 *Quote:*   

> va bene.. per stavolta (hey, solo stavolta  ) rinunciamo alla paranoia (che rimane sempre una virtù  )

 

Ragazzi, guardate che so raggiungere livelli di paranoia mostruosi, non fraintendiamo. La amo e coltivo gelosamente  :Razz: 

Solo che in certi casi la paranoia è più d'intralcio che d'aiuto, quindi è meglio lasciarla da parte  :Wink: 

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Vi butto lí anche questa idea.. costruendo un bello scenario per farvela capire al volo: Immaginate che io sia un socio ordinario, con diritto di voto e tutto il resto.. e partecipo ad un'elezione sí e due no.. secondo lo statuto non perdo il mio diritto di voto.. ma in compenso sono MOLTO d'intralcio alle votazioni...
> 
> Come facciamo ad evitare situazioni del genere?? (tra l'altro abbastanza comuni) ..a voi l'ardua sentenza. 

 

Bhe, anche qui ci sono diverse cose da dire. Lasciando perdere il motivo per cui uno dovrebbe votare un poll si e due no, sorvolando sullo spreco di tempo e di risorse di uno che adottasse tale comportamento, accantonando il discorso su soci scelti con criterio e quindi maturi a sufficenza per non fare i bambini dell'asilo, lasciando perdere tutti questi "dettagli" direi che esiste un Consiglio Direttivo apposta e un articolo nello Statuto che prevede la sospensione, se non l'espulsione, di un socio che si mostri in palese contrasto con gli obiettivi dell'associazione o che ne ostacoli i lavori. Quindi se un socio dovesse scadere in comportamenti simili imho verrebbe allontanato o quantomeno gli verrebbe revocato il diritto di voto (in pratica tornerebbe socio simpatizzante).

Altre soluzioni semplici non ne vedo, perchè per quanti vincoli si possano mettere c'è sempre il modo per dare fastidio (es.: lo si allontana dopo un mese che non vota? Quello non vota per 29 giorni, vota il 30° e si salva, all'infinito...)

Non sottovalutiamo l'articoletto conclusivo che prevede la possibilità del Consiglio Direttivo di intervenire su eventuali mancanze o aspetti non previsti dallo statuto. Tale articolo da una discreta capacità decisionale al Consiglio, concretizzando nei fatti e legittimando quelle che chiamerei "decisioni dettate dal buon senso", che se dovessero essere elencate punto per punto nello Statuto lo renderebbero simile per volume ad un'enciclopedia.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *anborn wrote:*   ma non é la stessa cosa scritta da Coda..??    
> 
> Più o meno, nel senso che va bene avere la possibilità tecnica di gestire il poll "a tempo" o "a voti", ma non per questo c'è bisogno di inserire nello statuto le tre modalità di poll con tutti i cavilli e regolette relative. Appesantisce e complica lo Statuto e basta. E' sufficente dire che le decisioni si prendono con votazione e quotum etc etc.
> 
> L'aspetto tecnico con il quale si vota è tutt'altra storia.

 

ehiehiehi fermitutti!!!!!!!!!!!!! Io non lo stavo proponendo come articolo ! Volevo solo riassumere il *come* funziona il poll, perché mi pareva ci fossero parecchie perplessità sulla sua funzionalità. Per lo statuto basta dire che si vota tramite paginetta del poll, e chi é delegato ad aprirla e chiuderla, eventualmente.

 *Quote:*   

> Non sottovalutiamo l'articoletto conclusivo che prevede la possibilità del Consiglio Direttivo di intervenire su eventuali mancanze o aspetti non previsti dallo statuto. Tale articolo da una discreta capacità decisionale al Consiglio, concretizzando nei fatti e legittimando quelle che chiamerei "decisioni dettate dal buon senso", che se dovessero essere elencate punto per punto nello Statuto lo renderebbero simile per volume ad un'enciclopedia.

 

Apposta ho premuto per inserirlo... per il fattore *buon senso* du cui parlavamo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## doom.it

concordo con Shev... andiamoci leggeri e vediamo di uscire da questi 2/3 cavilli rapidamente, cosi possiamo proporre la rc1, decidere i soci iniziali e le cariche, quindi inserire le cariche nello statuto e rilasciare il tutto.

----------

## anborn

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ehiehiehi fermitutti!!!!!!!!!!!!! Io non lo stavo proponendo come articolo ! Volevo solo riassumere il *come* funziona il poll, perché mi pareva ci fossero parecchie perplessità sulla sua funzionalità. Per lo statuto basta dire che si vota tramite paginetta del poll, e chi é delegato ad aprirla e chiuderla, eventualmente. 

 

..sì sì.. avevo capito che non era una proposta x lo statuto ma un sum-up in Shev-style  :Smile: 

..e proprio in questo senso era praticamente la stessa cosa che ha detto Doom

Di fatto siamo tutti d'accordo sui 2 possibili modi di poll (SENZA stare ad esplicitarlo nello statuto).

Per quanto riguarda l'idea che avevo buttato lì, del "malintenzionato" che vota una volta sì e 2 no... ok.. mi avete convinto.. lasciate pure perdere sta paranoia mondiale  :Smile: 

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> concordo con Shev... andiamoci leggeri e vediamo di uscire da questi 2/3 cavilli rapidamente, cosi possiamo proporre la rc1, decidere i soci iniziali e le cariche, quindi inserire le cariche nello statuto e rilasciare il tutto.

 

..IMHO abbiam finito con lo statuto... ma lascio l'ultima parola a voi.

Ciao

Anb

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ehiehiehi fermitutti!!!!!!!!!!!!! Io non lo stavo proponendo come articolo !

 

 :Embarassed:  Malinteso mio, sorry.

Allora direi che la questione è a posto, siamo tutti d'accordo. A riguardo resta solo la soluzione tecnica definitiva: si occupa il segretario di segnare chi non partecipa al poll (proposta fatta da me nel precente post, fare riferimento li per i dettagli) o si lascia che sia ogni singolo socio a farlo? A me sembra meglio la soluzione "segretario", però dobbiamo decidere tutti insieme (e poi comunicarlo sul topic tecnico)

Decviso questo come dice il buon doom possiamo passate alla nomina dei soci, delle cariche a quindi alla definizione dello Statuto da pubblicare.

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Allora direi che la questione è a posto, siamo tutti d'accordo. A riguardo resta solo la soluzione tecnica definitiva: si occupa il segretario di segnare chi non partecipa al poll (proposta fatta da me nel precente post, fare riferimento li per i dettagli) o si lascia che sia ogni singolo socio a farlo? A me sembra meglio la soluzione "segretario", però dobbiamo decidere tutti insieme (e poi comunicarlo sul topic tecnico)

 

Per questo mio pare che il topic tecnico si sia già attivato: maggiori dettagli qui

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Per questo mio pare che il topic tecnico si sia già attivato: maggiori dettagli qui

 

Ok, ma questo non toglie nulla al fatto che dobbiamo decidere tra i due metodi quale usare. I ragazzi del topic tecnico implementano quello che diciamo noi, quindi dobbiamo far loro sapere quanto prima cosa implementare tra i due metodi. Se poi siamo stati frettolosi nel dirgli le cose colpa nostra, ma possiamo ancora rimediare  :Razz: 

Non voglio impuntarmi su questa cosa, è solo che è una cosa da decidere per bene ora visto che poi sarà scomodo cambiare: lasciamo che sia il segretario a gestire interamente i poll, preoccupandosi di tutto ciò che vi gravita attorno oppure smistiamo parte del compito al segretario e parte la facciamo in automatico?

Imho la seconda soluzione ha diversi svantaggi e aspetti che complicano inutilmente le cose: un conto è sapere che eventuali assenze verranno gestite dal segretario, che essendo stato nominato per questo dovrebbe essere affidabile, scrupoloso e attento alla corretta gestione dei vari aspetti del poll come delle altre cose di sua competenza. Dovrà lavorare un pochino di più, ma è nominato per questo. Il rapporto affidabilità/costo è imho più favorevole dell'altro. Un conto è pensare che ogni assente si preoccupi ogni volta di andare sul sito, loggarsi, segnalare la sua assenza e così via. Sembra una cosa stupida, d'una pigrizia incredibile, ma credetemi che ho visto bei progetti fallire per cose simili. Mentre mandare una mail o un sms al segretario o alla ML è immediato e visto più positivamente dall'utente, pensa di doversi "sbattere di meno".

Senza contare che per me è di più semplice realizzazione la prima soluzione della seconda.

A voi l'ardua sentenza (magari rapidamente, così diamo una volta per tutte la soluzione definitiva ai ragazzi del TopTec (TOPic TECnico  :Razz:  ) e sistemiamo anche questa cosa).

Ripeto, io preferisco la soluzione "segeratario che fa tutto", ma non ho problemi ad accettare anche l'altra soluzione, ci mancherebbe.

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> A riguardo resta solo la soluzione tecnica definitiva: si occupa il segretario di segnare chi non partecipa al poll (proposta fatta da me nel precente post, fare riferimento li per i dettagli) o si lascia che sia ogni singolo socio a farlo?

 

Non ho ancora finito di leggere come sta evolvendo la discussione nel "topic tecnico", ma non si può semplicemente estrarre dal database chi ha votato e chi no, in modo automatico, e magari rendere accessibile pubblicamente una pagina con queste informazioni per ogni poll?

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Non ho ancora finito di leggere come sta evolvendo la discussione nel "topic tecnico", ma non si può semplicemente estrarre dal database chi ha votato e chi no, in modo automatico, e magari rendere accessibile pubblicamente una pagina con queste informazioni per ogni poll?

 

Bhe, ma questa cosa che si sta discutendo è precedente allo svolgimento del poll, non successiva. Serve solo per aprire i poll con il giusto numero di votanti e permettere quindi la regolarità della votazione (quorum, etc). Numero di votanti che dovrebbe essere indipendente poll per poll (c'è chi torna dalle ferie e riprende a votare, chi parte, etc.) 

Una volta che il poll è concluso possiamo avere tutti i dati che vogliamo, basta dirlo (se ne sta parlando nella parte tecnica, anche della paginetta con i risultati da mettere online).

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una volta che il poll è concluso possiamo avere tutti i dati che vogliamo

 

Appunto...! Dai dati sulle votazioni passate si può calcolare in modo automatico il quorum...  :Confused: 

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Appunto...! Dai dati sulle votazioni passate si può calcolare in modo automatico il quorum... 

 

Mmmm, probabilmente la palestra m'ha sfiancato più di quel che credevo, ma non capisco: perchè per calcolare il quorum ci dovrebbe essere bisogno di sapere i dati delle votazioni passate? Ogni votazione fa storia a sè, dipende da quanti soci vi prendono parte e dunque cambiano di volta in volta i valori del quorum. 

Per assurdo, se nella votazione1 ci sono solo 3 persone che votano il quorum sarà pari a 2. Ma se la votazione2 vede 30 persone che votano, del quorum della votazione1 non ce ne potrebbe fregare di meno, il valore cambia drasticamente (sarebbe 16)

Dov'è che sbaglio o non capisco?

A parte questo l'idea di far fare tutti i conti sul poll automaticamente è buona, per ogni poll si hanno tutti i dati necessari per calcolare quorum, validità del poll e così via. Ma credo ci stiano già lavorando nel TopTec, la mail/paginetta con i risultati credo comprenda queste cose.

/me che spera di non aver detto troppe ca...volate, la stanchezza si fa sentire per tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## doom.it

Concordo con la soluzione "segretario" che sceglie fra una lista di aventi diritto chi partecipa e chi no al voto.

Ricordo che il segretario deve omettere dalla lista solo chi ha richiesto esplicitamente o chi ha avuto revoca temporanea del voto, altrimenti il quorum risulterebbe sempre 100%  :Wink: 

ciao

DooM che attende la prossima fase, visto che crede che questa sia ampliamente sistemata

----------

## MyZelF

Premessa_1: Trovo estremamente oneroso che una persona scelga manualmente, ad ogni votazione, chi vi può accedere e chi no (anche se concordo sul fatto che le votazioni non saranno molte in un anno sociale).

Premessa_2: Secondo quanto avevo proposto in precedenza, considero che il quorum sia calcolato in base al numero delle persone che hanno partecipato alle ultime x votazioni concluse (ovvero non in corso). Questo in modo da limitare gli effetti collaterali dovuti a chi, una volta ottenuto il diritto di voto, dovesse disinteressarsi degli impegni da Geco.

In questo modo inizialmente il quorum sarebbe fissato a q=AventiDiritto*0,5+1, come da regolamento.

Per le votazioni successive viene calcolato M come numero medio di partecipanti alle ultime x votazioni, per cui q=M*0,5+1.

In questo modo si limita l'effetto intralcio di chi non può o non vuole partecipare alle votazioni e si evita che ognuno debba comunicare in anticipo la sua indisponibilità.Last edited by MyZelF on Thu Jan 15, 2004 8:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## anborn

Sì, anch'io preferisco la soluzione "segretario-based".

Anche perché, riguardo al possibile "overload" del segretario, le votazioni non saranno tantissime.. e quindi anche il segretario non penso sarà troppo sovraccaricato.

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Ricordo che il segretario deve omettere dalla lista solo chi ha richiesto esplicitamente o chi ha avuto revoca temporanea del voto, altrimenti il quorum risulterebbe sempre 100%

  ..oh, beh, chiaro..  :Smile: 

Ciao

Anborn che attende insieme a doom la prossima fase considerando questa ormai a posto

----------

## MyZelF

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Ricordo che il segretario deve omettere dalla lista solo chi ha richiesto esplicitamente o chi ha avuto revoca temporanea del voto

 

Ah, ovviamente con il metodo che vi ho proposto non servirebbe più nemmeno la revoca temporanea del diritto di voto in caso di "negligenza" (più in generale  chi non può o non vuole votare, non viene penalizzato direttamente, ma semplicemente escluso dal quorum).

Non è perfetto, ma semplificherebbe di molto le cose, imho.

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Ah, ovviamente con il metodo che vi ho proposto non servirebbe più nemmeno la revoca temporanea del diritto di voto in caso di "negligenza" (più in generale  chi non può o non vuole votare, non viene penalizzato direttamente, ma semplicemente escluso dal quorum).
> 
> Non è perfetto, ma semplificherebbe di molto le cose, imho.

 

Si', ma c'e' un problema: ci sono votazioni in cui il quorum é necessariamente stabilito in base agli aventi diritto, altrimenti addio maggioranza assoluta! Se ci presentiamo solo in 4 su 20, e votiamo 3 in un modo e 1 in un altro, il quorum é comunque raggiunto, ma non c'e' la maggioranza assoluta. E' in vista di questo tipo di votazioni che pensavo di prevedere *il ribassamento preventivo*: se vado in vacanza, non devo bloccare il voto/accetto quello che avete scelto voi.

Il risultato é lo stesso che valutare sulla maggioranza relativa anziché su quella assoluta, ne convengo, ma il grado di trasparenza é nettamente differente.

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

A me sembra molto meno trasparente variare il quorum in funzione di quanti mandano una mail al segretario con scritto "Sono in vacanza" o "Sono via per lavoro"

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ci presentiamo solo in 4 su 20, e votiamo 3 in un modo e 1 in un altro, il quorum é comunque raggiunto
> 
> 

 

E chi l'ha detto? Forse non mi sono spiegato bene. E' molto importante come viene scelto il parametro x, ovvero il numero di votazioni su cui è calcolata la media: deve essere piuttosto grande (ovviamente x>>1, al limite calcolato su tutti i poll precedenti).

Se nel tuo esempio, nelle ultime x=15 votazioni hanno votato in media 18 aventi diritto su 20, ci vogliono 9+1=10 voti per raggiungere il quorum.

Per inciso, già che hai tirato fuori il discorso maggioranza assoluta, io calcolerei anche questa non in base al numero di aventi diritto al voto, ma sempre in base alla media storica dei partecipanti ai poll.

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> A me sembra molto meno trasparente variare il quorum in funzione di quanti mandano una mail al segretario con scritto "Sono in vacanza" o "Sono via per lavoro"

 

No, dai: se é dichiarato a priori, la trasparenza c'e'. Magari si puo' obiettare sulla qualità del voto che ne risulta, non discuto  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E chi l'ha detto? Forse non mi sono spiegato bene. E' molto importante come viene scelto il parametro x, ovvero il numero di votazioni su cui è calcolata la media: deve essere piuttosto grande (ovviamente x>>1, al limite calcolato su tutti i poll precedenti).
> 
> Se nel tuo esempio, nelle ultime x=15 votazioni hanno votato in media 18 aventi diritto su 20, ci vogliono 9+1=10 voti per raggiungere il quorum.
> ...

 

ehmmm... mi son riletto il tuo post... e l'erroe é mio: avevo inteso tutt'altro. Ok, io voto per la tua soluzione. Sicuramente la piu' semplice, e, quindi, automatizzabile.

Coda

----------

## shev

Mmm, finalmente ho capito cosa proponeva MyZelf  :Smile: 

Diciamo che c'è qualcosa in questo metodo che mi lascia perplesso, qualche difetto che mi sfugge... mi riservo di rilfetterci su fino a domani, poi dico la mia.

Sicuramente a prima vista sembra semplice e pratico, anche se presuppone una certa costanza nella partecipazione alle votazioni da parte di tutti i soci ordinari (per carità, è un presupposto legittimo che già ho citato anche per altre cose  :Wink:  ): in tale modo il quorum tende a mantenersi costante o avere cmq variazioni ridotte, quindi se la situazione numerica dei soci cambia sensibilmente (in negativo o in positivo) all'improvviso avremo una serie di votazioni nulle (se diminuiscono i soci) o valide senza avere un'apprezzabile numero di voti (se i soci aumentano). E' anche vero che se il numero di soci si dimezza/raddoppia all'improvviso basta azzerra il fattore M e ripartire da zero.

Insomma, così a prima vista mi piace, però confermo domani a mente lucida (magari abbozzo un programmino che mi faccia una simulazione statistica di tale metodo a seconda della variazione casuale dei soci  :Razz:  )

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diciamo che c'è qualcosa in questo metodo che mi lascia perplesso, qualche difetto che mi sfugge...
> 
> 

 

Mi sembra evidente che per ogni algoritmo sarà sempre possibile produrre un controesempio adeguatamente studiato per mettere in luce il caso peggiore.  :Smile: 

Nel caso da te proposto si potrebbe migliorare la velocità con cui il quorum si adatta ad un rapido cambiamento del numero di votanti utilizzando una media ponderata per calcolare M, in cui il peso di ogni singola votazione diminuisce per le votazioni meno recenti.

ad es.

M = 0,5*V1 + 0,25*V2 + 0,125*V3 + ... + (1/2n)*Vn

dove V1 è il numero di votanti nell'ultima votazione, V2 nella penultima... ecc.

----------

## doom.it

...perdendosi in un biccher d'acqua.... IMHO

K.I.S.S. : Se uno sa di non poter votare e rinuncia a essere contato nel quorum avvisa, se uno non avvisa dopo 3 volte non viene piu contato automaticamente fino a che si fa vivo.... 

Semplice e meraviglioso IMHO.

Gestibile con facilità con una lista dalla quale pescare i non aventi diritto (già suggeriti in automatico quelli sospesi, più al massimo due o tre per volta che rinunciano perche vanno al mare...) 

Meglio dover biffare due caselline che fare algoritmi di media ponderata quadratica del rotore del Laplaciano del campo vettoriale calcolato come integrale indefinito fra 0 e + Inf del gradiente geostazionario del polo nord magnetico....

----------

## MyZelF

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se uno sa di non poter votare e rinuncia a essere contato nel quorum avvisa, se uno non avvisa dopo 3 volte non viene piu contato automaticamente fino a che si fa vivo.... 
> 
> 

 

Io sarei il primo a dimenticarmi di avvisare di non poter votare...

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meglio dover biffare due caselline che fare algoritmi di media ponderata quadratica del rotore del Laplaciano del campo vettoriale calcolato come integrale indefinito fra 0 e + Inf del gradiente geostazionario del polo nord magnetico....

 

Non stracciamola troppo... è solo il calcolo di una media... nulla di più... e come dicevo una piccola complicazione qui semplifica diversi aspetti nello sviluppo del CMS e nella gestione delle votazioni.

E imho può funzionare benissimo anche nella versione più semplice (visto che non mi auguro che da una votazione all'altra i votanti si dimezzino).

----------

## MyZelF

 *doom.it wrote:*   

>  se uno non avvisa dopo 3 volte non viene piu contato automaticamente fino a che si fa vivo.... 
> 
> 

 

Scusa ma questa me l'ero persa: quello che proponi è esattamente equivalente a calcolare il quorum in base a quanti hanno partecipato alle ultime x=3 votazioni, con il mio metodo.

Solo che, anzichè dipendere dal povero segretario, una semplice media fa il calcolo in modo automatico... mah...

---EDIT---

D'altro canto anche la soluzione proposta da DooM si può automatizzare:

```

quorum=0

per ogni Geco in GechiConDirittoDiVoto {

    se Geco ha partecipato almeno una volta nelle ultime x votazioni {

        quorum=quorum+1

    }

}

quorum=quorum*0,5+1

```

Però comunque preferisco la soluzione della media: gli effetti sono simili, ma la media adatta il quorum meglio nel caso in cui non ci sia partecipazione costante alle votazioni (ad es. se, come aveva ipotizzato Shev in precedenza, qualcuno vota 1 volta ogni 3 votazioni).Last edited by MyZelF on Fri Jan 16, 2004 1:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *doom.it wrote:*    se uno non avvisa dopo 3 volte non viene piu contato automaticamente fino a che si fa vivo.... 
> 
>  
> 
> Scusa ma questa me l'ero persa: quello che proponi è esattamente equivalente a calcolare il quorum in base a quanti hanno partecipato alle ultime x=3 votazioni, con il mio metodo.
> ...

 

sono d'accordo. Credo che il sistema dovrebbe essere automatizzato. Ovviamente dovrà prevedersi anche la possibilità di modifiche in caso di strani errori di calcolo (non esiste l'algoritmo perfetto, ma quello perfettibile si').

Se poi, proprio vogliamo essere paranoici, includiamo una segnalazione automatica delle modfiche manuali, al momento dell'invio dei risultati (alle ore tot tizio ha modificato i seguenti punti).

Puo' andare ?

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

Sì, certo. Nessun automatismo può escludere l'opera di "vigilanza" del Consiglio, o del Segretario, sul buon funzionamento del sistema.

----------

## shev

A me sta cosa della media continua a lasciare perplesso, soprattutto in presenza di un numero piuttosto basso di soci (sulla ventina/trentina). Anche perchè il quorum per definizione non andrebbe fatto considerando la media delle precedenti votazioni, ma considerando solo gli effettivi votanti della determinata votazione. Inoltre il 99% dei poll finirebbe per motivi temporali, visto che uno che non vota ci sarà spesso; la scadenza perchè tutti hanno votato sarà rara. Non che sia un problema, sia chiaro, però ricordiamoci se si sceglie tale metodo di porre l'accento sulla gestione temporale del poll scegliendo poi tempi ragionevolmente comodi.

Gli altri metodi mi sembravano più elastici e adattabili, seppur con i loro difetti (lo sbattimento del segretario in quello "a lista", lo sbattimento dei soci in quello automatico, etc). Dipende da quali aspetti vengono preferiti nella scelta, tutto qui.

Non dimentichiamo inoltre che tutto questo serve per votazioni interne alla comunità, per sbrigare piccole questioni in modo abbastanza rapido e giusto. Dovremmo essere tra persone serie, mature e che si conoscono, quindi anche se non adottiamo un metodo a prova di bomba non è che cambi molto. Ripeto, il centro dell'attività del Gechi non sarà fare poll a più non posso  :Wink: 

Se il quorum non è perfetto o equilibrato 'chissenefrega', basta adottare un criterio ed usare sempre quello. Figuratevi che a me il concetto di quorum non è mai piaciuto  :Razz: 

Cmq per me come sempre "no problem", si può adottare qualsiasi metodo basta sia comodo e accettato dai più (alla fine stiamo parlando di un metodo di gestione dei poll, non della partenza del gechi per Marte  :Razz: ). A questo punto come si fa a decidere? Si propongono le tre soluzioni ai ragazzi del TopTec e si lascia che siano loro a scegliere quella più comoda da implementare e/o che meglio si adatta al disegno generale del CMS? Si fa un poll?  :Laughing: 

----------

## doom.it

imho la risolviamo facendo che ognuno qua dice quale soluzione preferisce, e vediamo chi vince... si ok un mini poll  :Wink: 

io dico: soluzione segretario

----------

## anborn

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> imho la risolviamo facendo che ognuno qua dice quale soluzione preferisce, e vediamo chi vince... si ok un mini poll

 

Ci sto.  :Smile: 

Io voto: soluzione segretario.

Anb

PS= Per quanto riguarda invece la spedizione del Gechi su Marte..  :Razz: 

----------

## MyZelF

Io sono a favore di qualsiasi soluzione, anche diversa da quella della media (visto che lascia ancora perplesso Shev, sul cui appoggio contavo...  :Smile:  ), purchè riesca a limitare l'intervento manuale.

----------

## OKreZ

Io sono a favore della soluzione proposta da MyZelF, sono un automatista convinto  :Smile:  anche se ammetto che non e' la soluzione piu' precisa. Assegnerei al "segretario" il compito di gestire manualmente i casi in cui fallisca il sistema automatico (casi peggiori gia' visti sopra)

----------

## codadilupo

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Io sono a favore della soluzione proposta da MyZelF

 

sono d'accordo. Creiamo l'automatismo, e poi sistemiamo eventuali errori (sperando che non ce ne siano, e facendo di tutto perché non ce ne siano).

Coda

----------

## OKreZ

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> anche se ammetto che non e' la soluzione piu' precisa

 intendevo rispetto a quella manuale, algoritmicamente e' valida

----------

## shev

Il "problema" della gestione totalmente automatica e priva di liste degli assenti è che è troppo rigida e poco flessibile.

Ad esempio, se c'è bisogno di una votazione che per qualsiasi motivo non prevede la partecipazione di determinati utenti che si fa? Non essendoci una lista (automatica o meno che sia) tutti potranno votare, anche chi non dovrebbe. Se qualcuno si sa per certo che non ci sarà che si fa, si aspetta che scada il poll temporalmente? Si rischia di avere votazioni nulle perchè non si può intervenire sul quorum o sul numero di votanti?

Questi sono solo due difettucci più o meno importanti, se ne potrebbero elencare altri. La soluzione di MyZelf è indubbiamente la più semplice e "comoda", ma è troppo rigida e priva di quelle funzionalità che potrebbero servire.

Per questo io resterei sulle precedenti opzioni, più versatili. Tra le due sceglierei poi quella con la lista gestita dal segretario: il lavoro in più non è molto (che ci vuole a spuntare due caselle?), ci permette maggiore versatilità gestendo meglio le esigenze dei vari poll (vuoi perchè c'è gente assente, vuoi perchè qualcuno non può votare), etc.

Riepilogo le preferenze espresse finora. Darei tempo fino a domani sera a chi non ha espresso la sua preferenza poi decreterei la soluzione definitiva da passare ai ragazzi del TopTec per l'implementazione. Va bene?

Soluzione 1 (con lista ma gestita automaticamente), voti: 0

Soluzione 2 (con lista ma gestita dal sergretario), voti: 3

Soluzione 3 (senza lista e quorum automatico), voti: 3

Basta solo non ci sia il pareggio, o siamo da capo. Su gente, esprimetevi  :Razz: 

----------

## MyZelF

Si potrebbe prevedere una soluzione ibrida, che metta tutti d'accordo.

In condizioni normali il CMS suggerisce il quorum a chi apre il poll, attraverso un algoritmo più o meno perverso (in modo da velocizzare le operazioni). Nella maggior parte dei casi non si dovrà far altro che accettare questo valore.

In caso di necessità, il segretario potrà editare manualmente la lista dei gechi che avranno accesso alla votazione (e di conseguenza il quorum). La granularità di tale operazione potrebbe essere diversa: ad esempio un'esclusione individuale o per gruppi di lavoro (l'unico motivo per cui mi sembra plausibile una votazione "ristretta" è perchè questa interessa solo uno specifico gruppo di lavoro).

Eliminerei, però, la gestione delle "vacanze", per lo stesso motivo per cui ci siamo posti il problema del quorum: un socio divenuto inattivo, oltre a non partecipare alle votazioni, tralascierà anche di porre il suo geco-status a "vacante", rendendo inutile questo meccanismo. D'altro canto, non mi sembra corretto che un socio "attivo", prima di partire per le ferie o per lavoro, si precluda automaticamente la possibilità di votare (un accesso ad Internet non è così raro, al giorno d'oggi).

----------

## OKreZ

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Si potrebbe prevedere una soluzione ibrida, che metta tutti d'accordo.

 Infatti, per me e' la soluzione migliore. Concordo anche col seguito...

----------

## doom.it

Il concetto di quorum si definisce come una quantità percentuale degli aventi diritti al voto che effettivamente vi partecipano. Se prevedimo che il numero sia calcolato su base media (piu o meno precisa), distorce l'idea di quorum, non voglio dire che quindi vada scartata, però è una cosa completamente diversa. 

Quorum = partecipanti / aventi diritto

Ovviamente, per evitare votazioni nulle ad infinitum, il numero di aventi diritto può variare temporaneamente, o su base di sanzione (se non si vota per X volte si revoca il diritto) o su base volontaria (rinuncio al mio diritto di voto per un certo lasso di tempo), ma non si può stabilire sulla base dei precedenti, altrimenti quella è una cosa diversa.

A parte che ricordo che il quorum entra in gioco solo in votazioni particolarmente serie (modifica statuto o esplulsione soci), quindi appunto come meccanismo particolarmente utile in casi straordinari, secondo me va bene che sia regolato in modo ad-hoc onde evitare discussioni su quello che sarebbe il quorum effettivo (es. tanti non votano da molto tempo, ma per la votazione importante vogliono partecipare, se il quorum non tiene conto anche di questi "aventi diritto" la votazione non è corretta... es. potrei considerare valida una votazione con quorum del 60% dove pero han votato solo il 30% di chi ne aveva diritto...) 

Poi in ogni modo regolerei i poll su base temporale, ove non è prebisto un quorum particolare. RIcordo che cmq un meccanismo per inibire al voto chi ha ricevuto sanzioni (tipo sospensione temporanea) serve, quanto sarebbe comodo che il poll si chiudesse anche prima del tempo se dopo due giorni han votato tutti quelli che devono votare (tutti tranne sanzionati e chi ha avvertito che non avrebbe votato...)... 

Con lo pseudo-quorum su base media, non si puo chiudere un poll prima (se anche presumo che voteranno "X persone" su base media, non posso chiudere il poll quando raggiungo la quota X, se gli aventi diritto sono piu di X, quindi devo semrpe aspettare il tempo per intero) e intoltre mi serve un qualche altro meccanismo per inibire al voto chi non ha diritto temporaneamente....

Ho Detto.

----------

## MyZelF

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Il concetto di quorum si definisce come una quantità percentuale degli aventi diritti al voto che effettivamente vi partecipano.
> 
> 

 

ehm... non proprio...

 *garzanti.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quorum: s. m. invar. quota minima, calcolata numericamente o in percentuale, dei voti espressi o dei votanti, richiesta perché una elezione o una delibera sia valida.
> 
> 

 

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A parte che ricordo che il quorum entra in gioco solo in votazioni particolarmente serie
> 
> 

 

E chi l'ha detto? Serve una verifica del quorum per *ogni* votazione perchè questa sia ritenuta valida.

Sbaglio o stai facendo un po' di confusione tra quorum e maggioranza assoluta?

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con lo pseudo-quorum su base media, non si puo chiudere un poll prima
> 
> 

 

Ma tu sei veramente convinto che tutti avviseranno quando non potranno votare? Basta che una sola persona se ne dimentichi, o si dimentichi di votare, perchè comunque il poll si concluda allo scadere dei termini temporali. E questo accadrà nel 90% dei casi. Semmai, quello che possiamo fare, è scegliere una durata adeguata per i poll (nè troppo breve nè troppo lunga, che so... una settimana al massimo).

----------

## shev

Mmmm, visto il pareggio nelle votazioni espresse direi di adottare il criterio ibrido citato da MyZelf: in pratica si implementa in tutto e per tutto la soluzione "con lista gestita dal segretario", la più flessibile e potente (gestione che semplifica anche la questione assenze, rendendo inutile la storia delle vacanze segnalate sul sito. Basta avvertire in qualsiasi modo il segretario, anche via cell o segnali di fumo. Indubbiamente si aumenta la probabilità che chi non vota lo segnali). Nello stesso tempo si può aggiungere il calcolo automatico del quorum come diceva MyZelf, che verrà proposto in un'apposita casellina all'atto della creazione del poll. A questo punto il segretario deciderà se accettare il quorum proposto o variarlo secondo le esigenze. In linea di massima verrà mantenuto quello automatico, ma almeno avremo la possibilità di intervenire in condizioni particolari (il quorum per una determinata votazione deve essere superiore al 50%, inferiore al 30%, variato per aumenti/diminuzioni improvvise di soci e così via)

Direi che così accontentiamo tutti ed abbiamo un sistema di gestione semplice, efficace e molto versatile. Se vi va bene lo comunicherei ai ragazzi del TopTec per l'implementazione.

----------

## doom.it

Concordo con Shev, visto che cmq la ritengo una questione secondaria sulla quale stiamo perdendo troppo tempo.

[OT]

Cmq...

a) quorum = quota di partecipanti rispetto agli aventi diritto (es. un referendum per essere valido deve avere la partecipazione di 50% + 1 aventi diritto al voto....) la definizione da dizionario è ovviamente piu ampia(comprende in generale qualunque definizione di "quantità di voti necessari affinchè *", ma il senso nel quale l'abbiamo usato nello statuto proposto finora è questo, che è anche quello col quale viene usato puntualmente nella legislazione italiana AFAIK.

b) non è vero che in ogni caso serva controllare il quorum (se non a fini statistici), infatti per le votazioni dove non è espressamente richiesto basta che voti una sola persona perchè questa sia valida... 

La maggioranza assoluta significa ovviamente un altra cosa che fra le N possibili opzioni ce ne sia una che ha il 51% dei consensi. 

Esempi:

In una votazione (es. in parlamento) basta che una legge sia votata da 10 persone, di cui 6 favorevoli perche questa passi, visto che non ci sono limiti di quorum (scelta fra due opzioni, maggioranza assoluta di una opzione senza quorum)

Elezioni politiche maggioritario, basta che su 10 votanti 4 votino per me, 3 per Shev, 2 per Berlusconi e 1 per cerri, e io vinco, anche se gli aventi diritto erano 7000 (e 6992 non han votato) (maggioranza relativa senza quorum)

Referendum se 9 persone su 10 che votano scelgono il SI, ma gli aventi diritto erano 1000 la votazione non è valida, i votanti devono essere almeno 501 perchè vinca il SI o il NO (votazioni con quorum)

[/OT]

Morale:

- nella normalità del quorum non ce ne facciamo niente (basta sapere che han votato X persone e che la maggior parte delle persone han scelto un'opzione, anche se non con maggioranza assoluta).

- Nelle votazioni "critiche", quelle dove espressametne indicato dallo statuto che serve un quorum, serve un certo numero di persone che devono votare fra gli aventi diritto affinchè la votazione CRITICA sia valida..... essendo appunto un meccanismo che serve per casi critici che avvengono di rado, io lo terrei in modo manuale visto che serve buonsenso e poco lavoro.

Concordo quindi sulla proposta di shev che lascia possibilità di intervento manuale da usare in tutte e sole le votazioni CRITICHE per le quali è previsto quorum dallo statuto.

MA.....

a sto punto mi sfugge il significato del sistema di calcolo automatico, visto che entrebbe in gioco a calcolare uno "pseudo-quorum" basato sulla media in votazioni dove il quorum non serve.....mi sfugge onestamente....Anche solo a fini statistici non lo vedo proprio utile....

Cmq come premettevo, credo che sta cosa vada chiusa a breve, quindi fate vobis.

----------

## MyZelF

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Concordo con Shev, visto che cmq la ritengo una questione secondaria sulla quale stiamo perdendo troppo tempo.
> 
> 

 

Perfettamente d'accordo con voi sulla necessità di chiudere al più presto questa discussione, un po' meno sul fatto che questo sia un aspetto secondario.

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> b) non è vero che in ogni caso serva controllare il quorum (se non a fini statistici)

 

Qui invece non sono assolutamente d'accordo: non si tratta di un'elezione politica, ma di legittimare un'assemblea. Si è mai vista una riunione condominiale (esempio) in cui non vengono conteggiati i millesimi presenti prima di procedere? Il quorum serve proprio ad evitare che nella settimana di ferragosto (altro esempio), il 5% degli aventi diritto decida per tutti.

---

Riassumo di seguito la mia ultima proposta (c'è qualche altro aggiustamento perchè comunque preferirei ci fosse l'approvazione di tutti).

---

I Gechi si suddividono in soci ordinari (senza diritto di voto) e membri del Consiglio (con diritto di voto). Le modalità per ottenere il diritto di voto sono quelle discusse in precedenza in questo stesso post.

Ogni votazione viene ritenuta valida solo se è stato raggiunto il quorum. Il quorum è fissato nel 50%+1 degli aventi diritto di voto (eliminato il discorso media, quindi)

Un membro del Consiglio che non abbia partecipato almeno ad una tra le ultime 5 votazioni oppure almeno ad una votazione negli ultimi 2 mesi perde il diritto di voto e ridiventa socio ordinario (questo aspetto è gestito automaticamente dal CMS e serve ad eliminare il quorum calcolato sulla media dei votanti, che non piace a tutti).

Un membro del Consiglio vittima di sanzioni ridiventa socio ordinario (le sanzioni sono gestite manualmente dal Segretario).

Un membro del Consiglio "declassato" a socio ordinario può richiedere che il Consiglio prenda in esame la sua situazione e gli conferisca nuovamente il diritto di voto.

All'apertura di un poll, il Segretario inserisce le possibili opzioni da votare ed imposta la durata (anche se, secondo me, si potrebbe prestabilire la stessa durata per tutti i poll, ad esempio 7 giorni). In questi casi, imho, il Segretario non deve modificare il quorum (50%+1 degli aventi diritto), anche se sa che ci sono persone che non potranno votare, perchè assenti. Il quorum serve proprio perchè ci sia un criterio valido per legittimare le decisioni, e se una votazione viene proposta quando l'80% dei gechi non può votare, è corretto che sia dichiarata nulla.

Se prevediamo che i gechi siano suddivisi in gruppi di lavoro, dobbiamo prevedere che la tabella "utenti" del db contenga anche i riferimenti al gruppo o ai gruppi di lavoro a cui si appartiene.

In caso di votazioni riservate ad un determinato gruppo di lavoro, il coordinatore del gruppo può aprire un poll secondo le stesse modalità del caso precedente, ma in questo caso il quorum è calcolato come 50%+1 degli appartenenti al gruppo.

Le votazioni che prevedono la modifica dello Statuto e del Regolamento richiedono, oltre al quorum, la maggioranza assoluta dei voti a favore.

----------

## shev

Correggo alcune inesattezze ed elimino le parti non legate al poll, visto che stiamo parlando della gestione dei poll. Le vari regole per la declassazione o le "punizioni" sono state già discusse e decise da tutti nello statuto, mi pare inutile ricominciare da capo, non trovi?

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I Gechi si suddividono in soci simpatizzanti (senza diritto di voto) e soci ordinari (con diritto di voto). Le modalità per ottenere il diritto di voto sono quelle discusse in precedenza in questo stesso post.
> 
> Ogni votazione viene ritenuta valida solo se è stato raggiunto il quorum. Il quorum è fissato nel 50%+1 degli aventi diritto di voto (eliminato il discorso media, quindi)
> ...

 

Direi che così potrebbe andare. Ripeto che deve essere una bozza delle specifiche per la gestione dei poll, non una modifica alle regole dello statuto (se non indirettamente), che già sono state definite.

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev correggendo MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un socio ordinario che non abbia partecipato almeno ad una tra le ultime 3 votazioni (ho eliminato la storia della sospensione per motivi temporali perchè imho poco chiara e flessibile. In due mesi si potrebbero fare 0 votazioni come 30, quindi essere sospesi per non aver votato per tot tempo mi pare poco logico) perde il diritto di voto,
> 
> 

 

Appunto perchè in un dato periodo di tempo ci può essere un numero non determinato a priori di votazioni è bene che rimangano entrambe le condizioni.

Ad esempio se un geco è assente per una settimana, e in quella settimana ci sono 10 votazioni, non è corretto che il geco venga "declassato".

Pertanto un socio ordinario perde il diritto di voto se:

* non ha partecipato ad almeno una delle ultime tre votazioni, e se

* non ha partecipato ad almeno una votazione negli ultimi 2 mesi

(ovvero se e solo se sono verificate entrambe)

Le due condizioni non sono ridondanti.

Per le altre modifiche sono d'accordo.

La possibilità di modificare il quorum e la durata massima pone nelle mani del Segretario un potere quasi totale sull'esito di una votazione, speriamo non possa diventare un problema (questo è l'unico punto che mi lascia ancora un po' perplesso).

Per l'eliminazione dei gruppi di lavoro non ci sono problemi, anzi, li avevo introdotti solo per la tua richiesta di maggiore flessibilità nelle votazioni.

Gli altri cosa dicono? doom? coda?

----------

## anborn

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Gli altri cosa dicono? doom? coda?

  ..ehm.. ne hai saltato almeno uno...  :Razz: 

Cmq.. a me piace la soluzione ibrida di MyZelF con le opportune modifiche suggerite da Shev.

L'ultimo punticino (quello riguardante la perdita del diritto di voto).. non lo avevamo già discusso?? Imho é meglio tenere solo il fattore numerico (quindi le 3 votazioni). Anche perché: *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Ad esempio se un geco è assente per una settimana, e in quella settimana ci sono 10 votazioni, non è corretto che il geco venga "declassato".

  questo mi sembra un esempio un po' estremo...

mentre *MyZelF wrote:*   

> * non ha partecipato ad almeno una delle ultime tre votazioni, e se
> 
> * non ha partecipato ad almeno una votazione negli ultimi 2 mesi
> 
> (ovvero se e solo se sono verificate entrambe)

  ...é fin troppo "blando".. se non ricordo male avevamo deciso "Quella che si verifica più in là nel tempo".

Cmq sono più che d'accordo sul fatto che stiamo perdendo un sacco di tempo per una cosa da un lato marginale (come stabilire poll/quorum) e da un lato già decisa in precedenza (quando un socio ordinario perde temporaneamente diritto di voto).

Ciao

Anb

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Pertanto un socio ordinario perde il diritto di voto se:
> 
> * non ha partecipato ad almeno una delle ultime tre votazioni, e se
> 
> * non ha partecipato ad almeno una votazione negli ultimi 2 mesi
> ...

 

Bhe, tu sei più buono di me  :Very Happy: 

Io volevo adottare la linea dura, sospendendo chi non vota per tre volte consecutive, che siano distribuite in una settimana o in tre mesi. Cmq fa lo stesso, se preferite rilassare un po' il controllo per me non problem, non sia mai che un giorno non vi ringrazi  :Wink: 

(credevo fosse alternative l'una dell'altra: se un non vota per tre volte è sospeso. Se uno non vota per due mesi è sospeso)

 *Quote:*   

> La possibilità di modificare il quorum e la durata massima pone nelle mani del Segretario un potere quasi totale sull'esito di una votazione, speriamo non possa diventare un problema (questo è l'unico punto che mi lascia ancora un po' perplesso)

 

Sicuramente il segretario ricorpre un ruolo importante e delicato, non a caso va scelto con cura e tra persone fidate. Ma in un'associazione c'è sempre qualche elemento che ha più "poteri" o influenza di altri, è un dato di fatto, scritto o meno che sia. Cmq se un segretario si dimostrasse poco corretto esiste l'articoletto nello statuto che prevede pene più o meno severe, quindi non ci saranno problemi, fidati.

Ah, nota dell'ultimo momento: quando parleremo delle varie cariche (segretario, presidente, webmaster, etc) ricordiamoci di introdurre un qualche criterio d'elezione, nel senso che la carica dura sei mesi, un anno e poi si ripetono le votazioni. Ovviamente si può rieleggere sempre la stessa persona quanto si vuole, ma rinnovando periodicamente le elezioni si permette un ricambio (se necessario) in modo corretto e giusto (in caso contrario sarebbe poco carino dire a qualcuno "tu non sei più in carica, ti sostituisce X"). Cose ovvie, ma teniamole a mente.

----------

## botta

Ciao a tutti, sono uno studente di giurisprudenza. Sebbene mi manchi il sostegno dell'esperienza, dalla lettura dei topic osservo che:

in teoria generale del diritto si parla  di quorum sotto due profili:

il quorum dei presenti, indica il numero delle persone che è necessario partecipino alla votazione ai fini della validità della stessa (costitutivo); il quorum dei voti esprime il numero legale dei voti a favore che è necessario perchè una deliberazione possa dirsi approvata (deliberativo).

Nel diritto cosituzionale, nell'ambito della regola della maggioranza di governo si disitingue:

la magg. relativa, raggiunta da chi ottiene il maggior numero dei voti a prescindere dal rapporto degli stessi con il totale dei votanti; la magg. semplice, quando si raggiunge almeno la metà +1 dei votanti; la magg. qualificata, che può essere della metà +1, di 3/5 o dei 2/3 degli aventi diritto al voto.

Nel calcolo della maggioranza occorre tener presente il numero legale o quorum: per la validità delle deliberazioni spesso la legge richiede la maggioranza assoluta dei presenti, ed è controverso se, ai fini del computo della maggioranza, debbano o meno contarsi come votanti gli astenuti.

Con il riconoscimento di un'associazione, la legge dà all'associazione riconosciuta (14 e seg. c.c.) la qualifica di

soggetto di diritto. In una battuta il riconoscimento attribuisce autonomia patrimoniale perfetta  e capacità illimitata generale, salvi quei diritti strettamente attribuibili alle persone fisiche. Per legge ci deve essere un'assemblea (per la formazione della volontà dell'ente) e degli amministratori (per manifestare all'esterno la volontà dell'ente) infine alcuni atti, particolarmente rilevanti, devono essere iscritti nel registro delle persone giuridiche.

----------

## doom.it

Concordo appieno con l'ultima bozza.

Direi che il quorum e la durate devono essere entrmbi modificabili: es. alcuni articoli dello statuto prevedono quorum piu alto di 50% + 1, e magari per votazioni "ordinarie" si potrebbe abbassarre, onde evitare votazioni nulle su questioni più o meno banali....

Concordo con la temporalità dele cariche: se un segretario fa maronate non lo si vota piu e basta  :Wink: 

Shev, uomo di buona volontà, aggiorna la bozza dello statuto che a sto punto chiamerei -rc1  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Shev, uomo di buona volontà, aggiorna la bozza dello statuto che a sto punto chiamerei -rc1 

 

La lascio aggiornare a codadilupo, visto che l'aveva messo su un suo spazio web per evitare di rendere chilometrico questo topic. Però visto che pare abbiamo raggiunto l'accordo finale sul poll comincio a dirlo a quelli del TopTec, così ci portiamo avanti e chiudiamo una buona volta anche questa questione  :Wink: 

----------

## anborn

Ok.. a quanto ho visto i ragazzi del TopTec sono stati avvisati.. e quindi.. potremmo continuare con il nostro lavoro.  :Wink: 

Shev.. la tabella di marcia... cosa recita? Scelta del primo nucleo di soci o decisione di quali cariche ci servono?

Dai tu il LA??  :Smile: 

Ciao

Anb

----------

## shev

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Shev.. la tabella di marcia... cosa recita? Scelta del primo nucleo di soci o decisione di quali cariche ci servono?

 

Se non ricordo male a questo punto dobbiamo scegliere quali cariche servono all'associazione (presidente, segretario, webmaster, tesoriere, pr e così via), che ruoli ricoprono (responsabilità, doveri, etc) , eleggere il nucleo di soci ordinari di partenza, eleggere tra i soci ordinari le varie cariche, sistemare lo statuto aggiungendo i dettagli conseguenti a quanto deciso ai punti precedenti: quali cariche esistono all'interno del Gechi, il loro ruolo, etc

Pubblicare statuto e cariche sul sito.

Quindi punto primo: quali cariche servono e che cosa fanno. Lascio a voi le prime proposte, io vado a scrivere nel frattempo il breve howto sulla schede wireless come promesso  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - PR: riceve l'email info@gechi.it, si occupa di rispondere o ventualmente reindirizzare a chi di dovere (compresa la ML, le richieste). Fornisce informazioni a qualunque entità esterna  circa l'Associazione medesima. Si preoccupa di gestire eventuali rapporti con la stampa, raccogliendo il materiale da passare (interviste, introduzioni all'associazione etc.).
> 
> - webmaster: coordina il gruppo di lavoro che gestisce la parte tecnica del sito. Deve quindi tenere in considerazione le indicazioni del gruppo di lavoro, ma spetta a lui la decisione ultima sulle questioni (a meno che il Consiglio si esprima con un voto per una decisione diversa). Raccoglie le segnalazioni di BUGs del sito, e provvede a fornire soluzione (magari tramite il gruppo di lavoro)
> ...

 

Per ora io la vedo cosi.... Non so se servono altre cariche, pero non appesentirei troppo...  :Smile: 

Magari un responsabile contenuti del sito... che dice cosa puo e cosa non puo stare sul sito, in base all'adeguatezza o meno dei contenuti proposti con gli scopi dell'associazione...

----------

## anborn

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> - PR: riceve l'email info@gechi.it, si occupa di rispondere o ventualmente reindirizzare a chi di dovere (compresa la ML, le richieste). Fornisce informazioni a qualunque entità esterna circa l'Associazione medesima. Si preoccupa di gestire eventuali rapporti con la stampa, raccogliendo il materiale da passare (interviste, introduzioni all'associazione etc.).
> 
> 

 

..Sì, questo mi piace.  :Smile: 

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> - webmaster: coordina il gruppo di lavoro che gestisce la parte tecnica del sito. Deve quindi tenere in considerazione le indicazioni del gruppo di lavoro, ma spetta a lui la decisione ultima sulle questioni (a meno che il Consiglio si esprima con un voto per una decisione diversa). Raccoglie le segnalazioni di BUGs del sito, e provvede a fornire soluzione (magari tramite il gruppo di lavoro) 

 

..anche questo!  :Wink: 

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> - Segretario. Indice su richiesta di uno o più membri del consiglio le votazioni. Puo scegliere quali tempi e quale quorum sono necessari per la votazione, seguendo le indicazioni dello statuto. Provvede a informare i Soci dell'imminenza di una votazione, e dei suoi esiti una volta conclusa.  Nomina, su decisione del consiglio, le altre cariche.  

 

..l'ultima riga mi trova perplesso.. non é meglio che li definisca il consiglio? ..se invece era questo che intendevi.. preferirei, solo da un punto di vista "formale", una cosa del tipo:  *Quote:*   

>  etc.. etc.. Si rende portavoce delle decisioni del consiglio circa la nomina delle cariche. 

 

Poi..  *doom.it wrote:*   

> - Tesoriere. Gestisce gli eventuali fondi raccolti dall'associazione, e ne gestisce il riutilizzo in modo pubblico e trasparente, rendendo tutti i bilanci visibili sul sito dell'associazione. Si rende garante del corretto utilizzo delle risorse monetarie, secondo gli scopi dell'associazione.
> 
> - Coordinatore organizzazione eventi. Nomina i responsabili per l'organizzazione della presenza dell'associazione nei vari eventi. Raccoglie segnalazioni di eventi interessanti per gli scopi dell'associazione, e sottopone ai Soci la possibilità di prendervi parte o meno.

 

..questi due mi sembra che vadano bene.. almeno imho. Bella (e utile!!) soprattutto la carica dell'organizzatore di eventi.   :Wink: 

Ciao

Anb

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *doom.it wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> - PR: riceve l'email info@gechi.it, si occupa di rispondere o ventualmente reindirizzare a chi di dovere (compresa la ML, le richieste). Fornisce informazioni a qualunque entità esterna  circa l'Associazione medesima. Si preoccupa di gestire eventuali rapporti con la stampa, raccogliendo il materiale da passare (interviste, introduzioni all'associazione etc.).
> 
> - webmaster: coordina il gruppo di lavoro che gestisce la parte tecnica del sito. Deve quindi tenere in considerazione le indicazioni del gruppo di lavoro, ma spetta a lui la decisione ultima sulle questioni (a meno che il Consiglio si esprima con un voto per una decisione diversa). Raccoglie le segnalazioni di BUGs del sito, e provvede a fornire soluzione (magari tramite il gruppo di lavoro)
> ...

 

Sono pienamente d'accordo. Io il responsabile contenuti lo metterei, oltre che per dire cosa può e cosa non può stare sul sito, anche per occuparsi di uploadare i file nelle sezioni e sottosezioni più adeguate.

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Inoltre invece che di singole cariche, parlerei di gruppi di lavoro con un responsabile/coordinatore per ognuno di essi, che si occuperanno pure di stabilire delle sottocariche all'interno dei vari gruppi.

Naturalmente IMHO.

Spero di essere stato abb. chiaro.

Ciao Jecko

----------

## doom.it

i gruppi di lavoro per i quali non sia necessario un "capo istituzionale", li definirei in un secondo momento, e lascerei la loro struttura e organizzazione flessibili e non regolati dallo statuto....

----------

## codadilupo

Uff! Scusassero l'assenza (spero' che non toglierete il diritto di voto !  :Wink: ), ma in questi giorni sono piu' incasinato che mai: son scesi due francesi per parlarmi (in inglese) del *sahara client migration deployment* bah!!! Tanto casino per mettere su dei w2k ! Ma dico io, c'e' bisogno di farsi la customizzazione dell'installazione di un prodotto che ti dice *click next* ???? 

E quanto l'han resa incasinata !

1) Bah, ad ogni modo: vedo, il prima possibile, di aggiornare lo statuo. Non mi é chiaro, pero', se si tratta di un nuovo punto, oppure di un punto che va a sostituirne un altro, potete chiarirmi ?

2)Concordo con MyZelf: le condizioni dovrebbero verificarsi entrambe.

3) darei parecchia attenzione a quanto scritto da botta. Anzi, lo proporrei in botta come segretario  :Laughing:  (la battuta é una battuta, ma la candidatura é seria)

Coda, che si scusa ma deve tornare nell'oblio sigh!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Non mi é chiaro, pero', se si tratta di un nuovo punto, oppure di un punto che va a sostituirne un altro, potete chiarirmi ?
> 
> 

 

Beh... quello che c'è di nuovo va come nuovo articolo...  :Smile: 

Al limite si potrebbe prevedere di mettere tutte le norme che disciplinano le votazioni e/o i compiti delle varie cariche in un Regolamento, formalmente separato dallo Statuto. (se per coda risulta più pratico, intendo)

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) darei parecchia attenzione a quanto scritto da botta. Anzi, lo proporrei in botta come segretario  (la battuta é una battuta, ma la candidatura é seria)
> 
> 

 

Botta ne sarà lusingato...  :Smile:  Probabilmente non lo sapete, ma la maggior parte di voi l'ha conosciuto di persona al gday al vega... per la precisione è il proprietario del PC su cui io e doom abbiamo perso il sonno...

Di sicuro, se ne è disposto, botta potrebbe coadiuvare coda nella stesura in "legalese" dello Statuto.

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Non mi é chiaro, pero', se si tratta di un nuovo punto, oppure di un punto che va a sostituirne un altro, potete chiarirmi ?

 

Direi che va aggiunto/sistemato un articoletto relativo alle votazioni e loro gestione. Cmq non scendere nei dettagli, quelli sono a nostro uso e consumo, oltre che per quello dei tecnici che devono implementare la soluzione scelta. Resta sul vago e di che le votazioni servono a... e vengono fatte con...

 *Quote:*   

> 2)Concordo con MyZelf: le condizioni dovrebbero verificarsi entrambe

 

Infatti l'ho riportato nelle specifiche per i ragazzi del TopTec

 *Quote:*   

> 3) darei parecchia attenzione a quanto scritto da botta. Anzi, lo proporrei in botta come segretario  (la battuta é una battuta, ma la candidatura é seria)

 

Tra l'altro sono due giorni che voglio ringraziarlo per l'intervento ma puntualmente mi esce dalla testa: ottimo interventoo botta, resta in contatto che potresti servirci  :Very Happy: 

Ma sei quello che doveva portare il vecchio ibook per provare ad installarci gentoo? Quello con il pc sul quale vedevo lavorare assiduamente MyZelf, che aveva problemi con la scheda nvidia, kde e simili? Se si ciao, benvenuto sul forum  :Wink: 

Se non fossi quello che credo, fammi capire chi sei. Il benvenuto vale lo stesso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   2)Concordo con MyZelf: le condizioni dovrebbero verificarsi entrambe 
> 
> Infatti l'ho riportato nelle specifiche per i ragazzi del TopTec
> 
> 

 

Sì, ho notato... con le opportune Shev-modifiche...   :Wink: 

----------

## botta

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) darei parecchia attenzione a quanto scritto da botta. Anzi, lo proporrei in botta come segretario  (la battuta é una battuta, ma la candidatura é seria)
> 
> 

 

troppo generoso.. MyzelF dice bene, sono lusingato! Sicuramente fin d'ora mi  metto a disposizione per la buona riuscita dello Statuto.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tra l'altro sono due giorni che voglio ringraziarlo per l'intervento ma puntualmente mi esce dalla testa: ottimo intervento botta, resta in contatto che potresti servirci 
> 
> 

 

ok, sono tutt'orecchi. 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma sei quello che doveva portare il vecchio ibook per provare ad installarci gentoo? Quello con il pc sul quale vedevo lavorare assiduamente MyZelf, che aveva problemi con la scheda nvidia, kde e simili? Se si ciao, benvenuto sul forum 
> 
> 

 

ebbene si, sono quello dell'iBook, felice di leggerti!

----------

## doom.it

btw che dite delle cariche che ho proposto? aggiunte?

Io darei a tutte durata semestrale dopo la quale avere votazioni (si puo rieleggere chi aveva l'incarico).

Le cariche "iniziali" le stabilirei qua a tavolino, e farei la prima elezione dopo un mese.

----------

## MyZelF

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> btw che dite delle cariche che ho proposto? aggiunte?
> 
> 

 

Per me vanno bene. Includerei anche il Responsabile Contenuti (del sito).

Per una questione puramente "cosmetica" chiamerei il PR "Addetto Stampa" o "Responsabile RP".

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io darei a tutte durata semestrale dopo la quale avere votazioni (si puo rieleggere chi aveva l'incarico).
> 
> 

 

imho meglio una durata di 12 mesi. Ovviamente se un geco che ricopre una carica dovesse avere dei problemi può sempre tirarsi indietro prima dello scadere del "mandato".

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le cariche "iniziali" le stabilirei qua a tavolino, e farei la prima elezione dopo un mese.

 

Ottima idea.

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> btw che dite delle cariche che ho proposto? aggiunte?

 

Come sempre eccomi a dissentire  :Razz: 

In linea di massima vanno bene, però io ne aggiungerei alcune o rivedrei i ruoli. Del tipo (liberamente ispirato dai vari statuti che ho letto):

 *Quote:*   

> - Presidente: rappresenta l'associazione nei confronti di terzi, convoca e presiede le riunioni del Consiglio Direttivo, ne cura l'esecuzione delle deliberazioni e, inoltre, assolve normalmente le funzioni di coordinatore dei lavori dell'associazione.
> 
> - Segretario: svolge funzioni di ordinaria amministrazione dell'associazione, indice ed organizza le votazioni interne all'associazione, assiste il presidente durante le riunione del consiglio direttivo oltre a farne le veci in sua assenza. Gestisce il calendario dell'associazione comunicando ai soci date e scadenze imminenti.
> 
> - Addetto alle pubbliche relazioni: gestisce l'indirizzo di riferimento dell'associazione, info@gechi.it, occupandosi di rispondere o eventualmente reindirizzare a chi di dovere (compresa la ML) le richieste. Fornisce informazioni a qualunque entità esterna circa l'Associazione medesima. Si preoccupa di gestire eventuali rapporti con la stampa, raccogliendo il materiale da passare (interviste, introduzioni all'associazione etc.). 
> ...

 

Questa è la mia proposta. Mi pare bilanciata, suddivide il "potere" in varie cariche impedendo un'eccessiva importanza dell'uno o dell'altro ruolo, senza per questo frammentarlo troppo. Ci sono tutte le cariche che dovrebbero servire in previsione di un riconoscimento legale dell'associazione, insomma, imho è una buona base sulla quale lavorare.

Commenti i critiche sono d'obbligo, come sempre non siamo che alla bozza 0.2  :Wink: 

----------

## anborn

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ci sono tutte le cariche che dovrebbero servire in previsione di un riconoscimento legale dell'associazione, insomma, imho è una buona base sulla quale lavorare.

 

Sì.. non é affatto malvagia..

Innanzitutto ti confermo il dubbio sul pubblicare sul sito il bilancio, al limite lo si può fare 1 volta all'anno.. in data prefissata, come fanno quotidiani, mensili & Co.

E poi aggiungerei la carica, come già suggerito da Jecko_Hee, di Responsabile dei contenuti, che di fatto é il corrispondente del Webmaster per i contenuti..

Anb

PS= Bentornato, Coda..  :Smile: 

PS2= Benvenuto Botta!   :Wink: 

----------

## botta

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  Ci sono tutte le cariche che dovrebbero servire in previsione di un riconoscimento legale dell'associazione

 

Sono d'accordo: un'associazione così organizzata rispetta il modello legale.

Secondo me, se non si hanno finalità economiche, non è necessario il riconoscimento. Dalla bozza di statuto si evince che quello in via di costituzione è un ente senza scopo di lucro (non profit organization) ma questo non vuol dire senza vantaggi: l'associazione di fatto non consente che un profitto vada a chi opera per la stessa o ne ha il controllo, e in essa le prestazioni delle parti vanno a vantaggio le une delle altre, ma sono dirette allo svolgimento di un'attività, che nel nostro caso è innanzitutto a tutela e sviluppo di interessi culturali.

Cosa ne pensate?

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Benvenuto Botta!  

 

grazie

----------

## shev

 *botta wrote:*   

> Cosa ne pensate?

 

Ehm, si.. d'accordo... /me che si è perso dopo i due punti  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, per ora non pensiamo a diventare associazione riconosciuta legalmente. Se n'è accennato perchè se in futuro decidessimo di darci una "personalità giuridica" è bene avere fin d'ora tutto quello che può servire (statuto, ruoli, etc). Ma prima dell'eventuale grande passo dobbiamo vedere cosa riusciamo a combinare  :Wink: 

Per quanto riguarda le note di anborn, sulla pubblicazione annuale del "bilancio" sono d'accordo, mi piace come idea. Sul responsabile dei contenuti invece un po' meno, mi spiego: tale carica mi sembra ridondante e poco motivata, dal momento che le funzioni che ricoprirebbe possono essere tranquillamente svolte dal webmaster o, se non lo si vuole caricare troppo, dal coordinatore del gruppo contenuti. Insomma, non mi sembra il caso di creare una carica apposta per "così poco". Come sempre imho, se invece preferite creare anche questa carica no problem ovviamente.

----------

## botta

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  Se n'è accennato perchè se in futuro decidessimo di darci una "personalità giuridica" è bene avere fin d'ora tutto quello che può servire (statuto, ruoli, etc).

 

Attenzione: quando hai scritto un atto costitutivo ed uno statuto, hai già in mano una persona giuridica. E ci siamo molto vicini perchè per me c'è già anche l'atto costitutivo, che poi altro non è che il manifesto dei Gechi. A dire il vero perchè il manifesto faccia  da atto costitutivo sarebbe bene apporre una data.

Ho finito, non rompo più.  :Laughing: Last edited by botta on Tue Feb 10, 2004 1:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anborn

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  Sul responsabile dei contenuti invece un po' meno, mi spiego: tale carica mi sembra ridondante e poco motivata, dal momento che le funzioni che ricoprirebbe possono essere tranquillamente svolte dal webmaster o, se non lo si vuole caricare troppo, dal coordinatore del gruppo contenuti.

 

Devo essere sincero, vero? ...mi era sfuggito il fatto che i gruppi si costituiranno anche senza esplicitare nello statuto le cariche dei loro capo-gruppi...  :Confused:   il criceto del cervello si é accasciato sulla ruota bonfonchiando: "Non c'ho voglia.."  :Laughing: 

Capito questo.. allora concordo, la carica risulterebbe ridondante.

Ciao

Anb

----------

## shev

 *botta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Attenzione: quando hai scritto un atto costitutivo ed uno statuto, hai già in mano una persona giuridica

 

Davvero? Ma non servono un avvocato e un notaio che certifichino il tutto e si occupino di registrare l'associazione negli opportuni registri?(perdonami per l'eventuale terminologia, sono un povero informatico  :Wink:  )

Credevo servissero queste cose per essere un'associazione legalmente riconosciuta e pertanto con personalità giuridica. Faccio confusione io? 

 *Quote:*   

> Ho finito, non rompo più. 

 

Ma figurati! Sei probabilmente quello più competente in materia tra di noi, quindi ben vengano le tue rettifiche e spiegazioni  :Very Happy: 

Coda, Doom, MyZelf e gli altri che dicono sulle cariche?

----------

## botta

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credevo servissero queste cose per essere un'associazione legalmente riconosciuta e pertanto con personalità giuridica.

 

La registrazione non è requisito per il conseguimento della personalità. 

Non è necessario che il ns atto costitutivo (il manifesto) sia stipulato nella forma dell'atto pubblico. Niente registro, avvocato, notaio e soprattutto niente commercialista, perchè con il riconoscimento si fa vivo il fisco.

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Coda, Doom, MyZelf e gli altri che dicono sulle cariche?

 

Chi tace...  :Smile: 

Bene per le ultime modifiche. L'aggiunta del presidente ci può stare (specialmente nel momento in cui servirà un nominativo per interagire con terzi). Effettivamente in base alle tue ultime considerazioni il Responsabile dei Contenuti potrebbe risultare inutile.

----------

## doom.it

sono d'accordissimo...

.... PERO'....( :p )

Le cariche di durata annuale secondo me sono eccessive: per due motivi

a- un anno di "internet" è molto piu lungo di un anno di real life... (ok non fatemi spiegare sto concetto, se locapite bene, senno probabilmente è solo perchè è una stronzata)

b- (SOPRATTUTTO) Per un'associazione neonata, e ancora "instabile" o "beta", persone che facciano il loro lavoro mediocremente (ma non pessimamente, tali da essere rimossi) rischiano di assopire i buoni propositi e gli slanci... E inoltre essendo un ambiente in movimento (vedete quanta gente "nuova" si è gia unita a questa e all'altra discussione) potrebbero venir fuori di persone più invogliate / capaci a coprire i vari ruoli... preferisco dinamismo (che da anche meritocrazia)...

Ultima cosina, sempre discutibile cmq, è che io il responsabile contenuto sito lo metterei.... uno che quando dice "no, le foto porno della tua ragazza non le puoi mettere sul nostro sito" tali foto vengono rimosse senza tante storie.... mi pare utile contro eventuali mis-usi dello spazio dei gechi.it

----------

## shev

Ok, mi sembrano argomentazioni valide, quindi possiamo tranquillamente fare cariche semestrali (più corte direi che sarebbero eccessivamente dinamiche, imho). Tanto se uno lavora bene può essere rinominato ad oltranza, quindi di problemi ad accorciare le cariche non ne vedo. Per la carica di Responsabile dei contenuti come dicevo possiamo anche aggiungerla, male non fa di certo. Non avrà questo gran lavoro da fare e continuo a non vederne la differenza con il responsabile del gruppo contenuti o del webmaster, cmq contenti voi per me va benissimo  :Smile: 

Direi di dare ancora un paio di giorni affinchè anche Coda e chi ancora non ha letto dia il suo parere, quindi dichiarerei a posto anche questa questione, passando alla definizione finale dello Statuto (aggiungendo  gli articoli sulle cariche del Gechi e relativi) e alla costituzione del gruppo di soci ordinari di base e nomina delle vare cariche.

----------

## MyZelF

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le cariche di durata annuale secondo me sono eccessive:

 

Io invece penso che, vista la cadenza annuale di molti eventi cui parteciperemo (gday / linux day, webb.it...), mandati di 12 mesi permettono una certa "continuità"... oltre ad evitare elezioni semestrali...

Certo nulla vieta la ri-elezione, per risolvere il problema della continuità.

----------

## doom.it

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  continuo a non vederne la differenza con il responsabile del gruppo contenuti

 

Ops... forse non ci siamo capiti, io intendevo che il "referente del gruppo contenuti" fosse proprio quella carica, e fosse messa nello statuto (al pari del webmaster che è il referente del gruppo "tecnico" )....

Direi che siamo d'accordo no? il dubbio è solo se indicare per espresso questa figura (che verrà quindi votata come le altre) oppure no... secondo me per la sua importanza strategica (il sito è il nostro fondamentale canale di comunicazione / informazione / pubblicità) potrebbe stare benissimo nello statuto quanto il PR o l'organizzatore evento....

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Ops... forse non ci siamo capiti, io intendevo che il "referente del gruppo contenuti" fosse proprio quella carica, e fosse messa nello statuto (al pari del webmaster che è il referente del gruppo "tecnico" )

 

Mmm, effettivamente facendo il parallelo con il webmaster (che non vedevo come coordinatore del gruppo contenuti, ma come carica a sè) il discorso regge. A questo punto potremmo "ufficializzare" due gruppi di lavoro fissi, quello tecnico e quello contenuti, i cui due coordinatori saranno anche riconosciuti come cariche ufficiali nello statuto, rispettivamente come webmaster e come responsabile dei contenuti.

Così la cosa mi pare più logica e sensata, grazie doom  :Smile: 

Per domani sera prova a stendere la versione ufficiale delle cariche sotto forma di articoli per lo statuto. Se vengono approvati li integreremo in esso e direi che sarà pronto per la pubblicazione.

----------

## shev

Ecco la proposta per gli articoli relativi alle cariche da aggiungere allo statuto. Piccola premessa: imho lo statuto comincia a divenire corposo, quindi lo dividerei in sezioni come nella maggior parte degli statuti che ho letto. Ossia "Dove, quando", "soci", cariche" etc etc

I numeri degli articoli sono casuali.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ORGANI DELL'ASSOCIAZIONE
> 
> Art. 12
> ...

 

Ok, questi mi sembrano gli articoli relativi alla parte degli Organi dell'associazione che andrebbero aggiunti allo Statuto. Ho ripreso quanto già scritto rivedendolo secondo quanto è emerso dalle successive discussioni.

Inoltre ho formalizzato un paio di organi in più: il Consiglio Direttivo del quale si fa cenno in ogni parte dello Statuto, quindi da qualche parte va illustrato. Inoltre ho messo l'Assemblea come organo ufficiale poichè manca una riunione aperta a tutti i soci, ordinari o meno, in cui discutere insieme dell'associazione. Senza contare che se non ricordo male si diceva che la figura dell'Assemblea è necessaria per costitire une vera Associazione.

Come sempre leggete attentamente il tutto e proponete le vostre modifiche/revisioni. Non appena questa parte ha raggiunto una certa stabilità la integriamo nello statuto e passiamo alla fase successiva: creazione del gruppo di soci ordinari di base e nomina delle varie cariche.

----------

## knefas

Ok, primo mio post  :Smile:  ho letto entrambi i topic (una fatica...) e vengo a dare il mio modestissimo contributo (se ben accetto  :Razz: )

sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con shev...ma non ho capito nella parte sulla convocazione dell'Assemblea dov'e' il "dove". A casa di qualcuno? su #gentoo ?

altro punto la pubblicazione dei verbali. Ok, ma in genere i verbali sono disponibili su richiesta, e non completamente pubblici...soprattutto quello delle riunioni del consiglio, le assemblee e' OK... W la trasparenza, ma per me non c'e' motivo di pubblicare tutti i verbali.

secondo me va poi aggiunto un paragrafetto su cosa succede in caso di dimissioni (ok, lo so, sono casi limite...ma meglio prevenire che curare!), immagino elezioni immediate, ma nel frattempo?

(arrivo adesso, quindi dico 2 cose tra parentesi anche sui problemi passati...IMO lo statuto deve prevedere la modifica di se stesso abbastanza facilmente [non trovo piu' il link, dov'e' che c'e' la bozza dello statuto??  :Smile: ] e IMO il discorso soci onorari non era cosi' insensato, qualcosa tipo "senatore a vita", che puo' essere anche Mike Buongiorno...con diritto di voto. Il problema e' sempre il rapporto soci ordinari/soci onorari...se e' alto e' ok, ma se si avvicina a 1 (o anche a 0,3) allora iniziano i problemi...in ogni caso magari questi discorsi verrano proposti successivamente!  :Smile:  )

buon lavoro...avete un geco in piu'!  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Ok, primo mio post 

 

Benvenuto  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> non ho capito nella parte sulla convocazione dell'Assemblea dov'e' il "dove". A casa di qualcuno? su #gentoo ?

 

Effettivamente ero indeciso se esplicitarlo o meno. Le riunioni e le assemblee verranno fatte principalmente in via telematica per ovvi motivi di collocazione geografica dei soci e difficoltà di incontrarci fisicamente tutti insieme in modo periodico. Che poi sia in chat o in ML o che altro si vedrà di volta in volta.

Magari poi aggiungo l'articoletto relativo.

 *Quote:*   

> W la trasparenza, ma per me non c'e' motivo di pubblicare tutti i verbali

 

Mi trovi d'accordo. Sentiamo anche gli altri, poi vediamo perchè di soluzioni ce ne sono diverse, dal renderli disponibili solo ai soci tramite autenticazione sul sito, a farli tenere solo al segretario che poi li da a chi li chiede e così via.

 *Quote:*   

> secondo me va poi aggiunto un paragrafetto su cosa succede in caso di dimissioni (ok, lo so, sono casi limite...ma meglio prevenire che curare!), immagino elezioni immediate, ma nel frattempo?

 

Dimissioni di una delle cariche, tipo presidente o segretario? Direi che si procede ad immediate votazioni e nel frattempo interviene qualcuno a fare le veci del dimissionario, magari il presidente o il segretario. Anche qui sentiamo il parere degli altri poi vediamo di chiarire anche questo punto nello statuto.

 *Quote:*   

> [non trovo piu' il link, dov'e' che c'e' la bozza dello statuto?? ]

 

E' nella pagina 5 o 6 di questo topic, in un post di codadilupo. Cmq appena abbiamo sistemato questi articoli e li integriamo nella bozza riprendiamo integralmente lo statuto per rifinirlo e renderlo completo e coerente. Quindi piccole limature si potranno ancora dare (mi riferisco a quanto dici nella parte finale del tuo messaggio).

Cmq benvenuto, come esordio non c'è male  :Wink: 

----------

## anborn

Sono piuttosto d'accordo su tutta la bozza postata da Shev.. 

in particolare l'Assemblea e il Consiglio, IMHO, é più che giusto che compaiano.

L'unica correzione che proporrei é puramente formale:

L'ART sull'Organizzatore di eventi, secondo me starebbe meglio appena dopo l'ART 24, per continuità di pensiero, e inoltre condenserei i due articoli su "Solo i soci ordinari" e "Solo una carica per volta" in un unico:

 *Quote:*   

> Solo i soci ordinari possono ricoprire ciascuna carica, e solamente una carica per volta, fatta eccezione per il Coordinatore organizzazione eventi che può essere un socio che già ricopre un'altra carica. 

 

..così stringiamo un po' lo statuto e mettiamo insieme due aspetti che riguardano la stessa cosa.  :Wink: 

Ciao

Anb

----------

## knefas

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Che poi sia in chat o in ML o che altro si vedrà di volta in volta.
> 
> Magari poi aggiungo l'articoletto relativo.

 

Mmm...credo che la chat rappresenti meglio il modo di procedere di un assemblea in carne ed ossa. Tramite ML potrebbe durare dei goirni! IMHO per le assemblee si potrebbe aprire un canale dove parla solo chi ha il voice ma tutti possono ascoltare. 

E magari programmare un BOT che controlli l'autenticazione di ognuno.../me is dreaming? 

e poi tenere come verbale o una sintesi un po' aggiustata (ma poi in teoria bisognerebbe che il segretario e il presidente lo "firmassero", con quindi altro lavoro) o pari pari il log della conversazione, soluzione piu' veloce ma un po' meno leggibile  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> [i verbali]farli tenere solo al segretario che poi li da a chi li chiede e così via.

 

Daccordissimo con questa soluzione. Potremmo chiedere al gruppo tecnico di fare in modo che il verbale sia dato in automatico a chi lo chiede, ma tenendo traccia di chi ha chiesto cosa.

Buon lavoro a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## doom.it

Solo alcune note:

1- credo siamo tutti d'accordo su esplicitare cosa si intende con riunione dell'assemblea o del consiglio (reale, ML, chat o post nel forum a tempo)...io sarei per chat (o eventualmente reale + chat [tipo 5/6 persone sono fisicametne nello stesso posto e collegate in chat o videoconferenza con gli altri])

2- se le cariche sono semestrali i bilanci non ha senso che si presentino annualmente.... io farei mensilmente (anche per poter intervenire in tempo se qualcosa non andasse)

3- in caso di dimissioni basta dire che per qualunque carica subentra il presidente ad interim, e si indicono immediate elezioni, se si dimette il presidente subentra ad interim il segretario. Se si dimettono insieme, si congelano fino al risultato dell'elezione del nuovo presidente le dimissioni del segretario.... 

4- pubblicazioni verbali, io li metterei tutti su web (tipo pubblicherei i LOG della chat o un breve resoconto steso dal segretario) se poi ci fossero problemi di spazio vedremo in futuro come risolvere senza appesantire troppo lo statuto

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 1- credo siamo tutti d'accordo su esplicitare cosa si intende con riunione dell'assemblea o del consiglio (reale, ML, chat o post nel forum a tempo)...io sarei per chat (o eventualmente reale + chat [tipo 5/6 persone sono fisicametne nello stesso posto e collegate in chat o videoconferenza con gli altri])

 

Ok, come detto sistemerò l'articoletto aggiungendo questa cosa. Sul mezzo anche a me va bene la chat, andrà moderata per benino altrimenti si scatena il caos (ho fatto alcune riunioni in chat...  :Rolling Eyes: ), ma non vedo altre soluzioni. Se poi ci sarà l'occasione di fare riunioni in videoconferenza o dal vivo ben venga, direi di non legarci troppo ad un unico mezzo. Nell'articolo scriverei qualcosa tipo "Per permettere ai soci di partecipare in modo agevole, riunioni e assemblee si svolgono principalmente tramite i mezzi telematici a disposizione dell'associazione, quali, ad esempio, chat e videoconferenza"

 *Quote:*   

> 2- se le cariche sono semestrali i bilanci non ha senso che si presentino annualmente.... io farei mensilmente (anche per poter intervenire in tempo se qualcosa non andasse)

 

Bhe, facciamo una via di mezzo allora: ogni sei mesi, alla scadenza del mandato delle varie cariche. Si presentano i bilanci e poi si procede alle nuove elezioni. In questo modo si ha anche un criterio valido per procedere con le nuove nomine, potendo valutare concretamente i risultati della precedente gestione. Quindi anche l'Assemblea andrebbe indetta almeno due volte l'anno, ogni sei mesi appunto.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3- in caso di dimissioni basta dire che per qualunque carica subentra il presidente ad interim, e si indicono immediate elezioni, se si dimette il presidente subentra ad interim il segretario. Se si dimettono insieme, si congelano fino al risultato dell'elezione del nuovo presidente le dimissioni del segretario.... 

 

Più che d'accordo.

 *Quote:*   

> 4- pubblicazioni verbali, io li metterei tutti su web (tipo pubblicherei i LOG della chat o un breve resoconto steso dal segretario) se poi ci fossero problemi di spazio vedremo in futuro come risolvere senza appesantire troppo lo statuto

 

Sul metterle sul sito sono d'accordo, ma non ho capito se li renderesti di pubblico dominio o leggibili solo dai soci, onorari o meno che siano. Io preferirei la seconda opzione, ci penserà poi il pr o il segretario a far pubblicare qualche news o avviso per il pubblico sul sito.

A questo punto bisogna aggiungere tra i compiti del segretario quello di stendere un breve verbale delle riunioni, ricordiamocelo.

----------

## doom.it

Visto l'empasse di due giorni, direi che siamo tutti d'accordo, no? 

Coda, se vuoi aggiornare lo statuto secondo le ultime direttive di Shev, direi che sarebbe la tanto aspirata -rc1, e potremmo passare a definire il nucleo iniziale di soci, fra i quali assegnare le cariche temporaneamente, e stabilire fin d'ora la data (o meglio le date) delle elezioni delle cariche [e quelle per la raccolta delle candidature]....

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Coda, se vuoi aggiornare lo statuto secondo le ultime direttive di Shev, direi che sarebbe la tanto aspirata -rc1, e potremmo passare a definire il nucleo iniziale di soci

 

Per me va bene, mi sembra non ci sia altro da aggiungere.

Avverto, se può interessare, che per qualche giorno ancora sarò poco presente, entro in una tre giorni d'esami abbastanza tosta  :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

ciao a tutti, e scusate l'assenza.... sono reduce da dieci giorni di massacro (forse oggi comincio a vedere un po' di luce). Ad ogni modo, leggendo velocemente: d'accordo su tutto.

E ora, la brutta notizia: sto rubando ora il tempo per scrivervi queste due righe: non ho proprio tempo di mettermi nemmeno a modificare lo statuto in quelle poche parti che dovevo fare una settimana fa   :Sad:  . Cosi', se non vi dispiace, prendete voi il sorgente dalla pagina pubblicata http://members.xoom.virgilio.it/faber_a/statuto.html e correggete pure.

seconda brutta notizia: fino ad aprile saro' temporarj anaveibol  :Wink:  causa pesantissima migrazione da NT/98 a w2kServer/W2k.

Roba che un desktop chiede una giornata, e un laptop due !!!! Sono pazzi gl'olandesi, sono pazzi ! (cazzarola, un w2k chiede mezz'ora di solito... alla faccia delle customizzazioni!!!!)

Sorry, ma cerco di leggervi  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> sto rubando ora il tempo per scrivervi queste due righe: non ho proprio tempo di mettermi nemmeno a modificare lo statuto in quelle poche parti che dovevo fare una settimana fa

 

Tranquillo, nessun problema. Citavo te perchè avevi cominciato a raccogliere le idee in modo ordinato e mi sembrava logico se ne occupasse una persona sola per evitare lavoro doppio, tutto qui, se non hai tempo per seguire me ne occupo io. Domani pomeriggio, fatto l'esame, provvedo a postare la versione dello statuto aggiornata e completa  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> seconda brutta notizia: fino ad aprile saro' temporarj anaveibol  causa pesantissima migrazione da NT/98 a w2kServer/W2k.

 

 :Laughing:  Alla fine t'hanno incastrato  :Laughing: 

(in bocca al... lupo  :Wink:  )

----------

## anborn

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Domani pomeriggio, fatto l'esame, provvedo a postare la versione dello statuto aggiornata e completa

 

...in bocca al lupo!  :Wink: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> seconda brutta notizia: fino ad aprile saro' temporarj anaveibol  causa pesantissima migrazione da NT/98 a w2kServer/W2k.
> 
> Roba che un desktop chiede una giornata, e un laptop due !!!! Sono pazzi gl'olandesi, sono pazzi ! (cazzarola, un w2k chiede mezz'ora di solito... alla faccia delle customizzazioni!!!!) 

 

...ehm.. auguri..  :Confused: 

Se può esservi di conforto.. anch'io sono sotto esame.. anche se per il momento mantengo ancora un certo grado di libertà  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

Anb

/me che freme, nonostante lo studio, per portare avanti il GeCHI-job  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Ecco a voi la versione 1.0-rc1 dello Statuto del Gechi. Rileggetela per vedere se manca qualche punto che abbiamo trattato o se ho sbagliato nell'interpretare alcune modifiche. Credo manchi solo la gestione dei poll, un paio di righe sintetiche che descrivano come gestiamo le votazioni. Se qualcuno ha idea di cosa scrivere e di dove inserirlo nello statuto lo dica pure che provvedo ad editarlo qui sotto.Direi di aspettare un paio di giorni massimo per eventuali modifiche, quindi passeremo alla creazione del gruppo di soci ordinari di base.

 *Quote:*   

> STATUTO
> 
> DENOMINAZIONE - SEDE - SCOPO
> 
> Art. 1
> ...

 

----------

## anborn

Mi sorge un dubbio, rileggendo lo statuto..

 *Quote:*   

> Art. 17
> 
> Il Tesoriere gestisce gli eventuali fondi raccolti dall'associazione e ne gestisce il riutilizzo in modo pubblico e trasparente. Si rende garante del corretto utilizzo delle risorse monetarie, secondo gli scopi dell'associazione. Presenta accurato resoconto della propria gestione all'Assemblea indetta all'inizio di ogni semestre.
> 
> 

 

L'assemblea "indetta all'inizio di ogni semestre".. uhmm.. nello statuto c'é scritto che l'Assemblea dev'essere convocata entro la fine di ogni semestre.. non all'inizio di ciascuno... Questo, IMHO, é un po'.. non tanto contraddittorio.. ma, quanto meno, strambo:

Si dice che entro la fine di ogni semestre ci dovrà essere un'assemblea.. e poi si dice che se ne terrà una all'inizio... boh..  :Confused: 

E poi, a rigor di logica, ha più senso che il tesoriere presenti il resoconto del proprio operato appena prima che finisca il proprio mandato, non all'inizio di esso.. altrimenti.. che cosa "resoconta"?? 

Magari sto prendendo un granchio... in questo caso.. delucidatemi, please.. 

Ciao  :Smile: 

Anb

----------

## shev

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Magari sto prendendo un granchio... in questo caso.. delucidatemi, please.. 

 

Hai perfattamente ragione, si tratta di un refuso. Nella versione precedente infatti si parlava di assemblea annuale e nell'aggiornare i vari articoli ho dimenticato dei pezzi. Ho provveduto ad editare le parti incriminate  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

all'articolo 23 direi che un socio puo ricoprire solo UNA carica per volta...(piu eventualmente quella di coordinatore evento)

La cosidetta "postilla" la vedrei come Art 29, quindi la sezione diventa piu correttametne "DisposizionI finalI" (e si puo estendere il concetto dell' "art 29" a tutti gli articoli delle disposizioni finali, che resta quindi uno spazio per gli articoli "intoccabili" o quasi [anche se se ne aggiungessero in futuro])

bel lavoro Shev!

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> all'articolo 23 direi che un socio puo ricoprire solo UNA carica per volta...(piu eventualmente quella di coordinatore evento)

 

Hai ragione, anche perchè s'era deciso così. Dev'essere un altro refuso o un errore di battitura, ho provveduto alla correzione.

 *Quote:*   

> La cosidetta "postilla" la vedrei come Art 29, quindi la sezione diventa piu correttametne "DisposizionI finalI"

 

Fatto  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> (e si puo estendere il concetto dell' "art 29" a tutti gli articoli delle disposizioni finali, che resta quindi uno spazio per gli articoli "intoccabili" o quasi [anche se se ne aggiungessero in futuro])

 

Cioè? Indendi aggiungere una riga in cui si dichiarano gli articoli delle disposizioni finali intoccabili o non modificabili se non secondo quanto previsto dall'art 29? Per me potrebbe anche andare, vorrei solo capire cosa intendevi prima di fare l'eventuale modifica.

 *Quote:*   

> bel lavoro Shev!

 

Ma figurati, ho solo raccolto le idee. Il bel lavoro è di tutti i gechi che vi hanno preso parte  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Art. 1
> 
> E' costituita l'associazione culturale denominata "GeCHI" (anche "Gechi") 
> 
> 

 

A che cosa serve specificare una doppia grafia nello statuto? Inoltre la grafia "GeCHI" non mi sembra coerente con l'acronimo "Gentoo Channel Italia".  :Confused: 

Visto che abbiamo votato a riguardo, non è opportuno esplicitare il significato dell'acronimo? (Più che opportuno, a me sembra doveroso nei confronti di chi inizialmente ha votato Gechi come nome dell'associazione credendolo un acronimo e nei confronti di chi, recentemente, ha votato per definire ufficialmente tale acronimo)

Io modificherei in:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Art. 1
> 
> E' costituita l'associazione culturale denominata "Ge.Ch.I." (Gentoo Channel Italia o "Gechi").
> ...

 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Art. 7
> 
> Per essere ammessi a socio è necessario presentare domanda di 
> ...

 

e

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 7.1
> 
> Per essere ammessi a socio ordinario è necessaria la sponsorizzazione di
> ...

 

Non sta meglio semplicemente:

Per diventare soci

??

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Art. 8
> 
> La sospensione dev'essere votata dal Consiglio Direttivo con maggioranza qualificata di 2/3 dei votanti e quorum di 50% + 1 aventi diritto al voto.

 

quorum di 50% + 1 degli aventi diritto di voto.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 8.1
> 
> I soci sono espulsi o radiati quando si palesino in evidente contrasto con 
> ...

 

quando si palesino condotte in evidente contrasto

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Art. 16 
> 
> L'Addetto alle pubbliche relazioni: gestisce l'indirizzo di riferimento 
> ...

 

Togli i due punti (negli articoli relativi alle altre cariche non ci sono).

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A che cosa serve specificare una doppia grafia nello statuto? Inoltre la grafia "GeCHI" non mi sembra coerente con l'acronimo "Gentoo Channel Italia".  

 

Giustissimo, erano i resti delle prime versioni nelle quali ancora non avevamo l'acronimo definitivo. Ho eliminato direttamente le varie possibili scritture alternative di "Gechi", sia con maiuscole sparse che con i puntini: se non erro l'associazione si chiama "Gechi" e basta, varianti mi paiono inutili o confusionarie. Ovviamente ho messo tra parentesi l'origine del nome.

La genesi più chiara e approfondita sul nome la metterei poi in una paginetta sul sito, quella che si accennava dovesse contenere un po' la storia di com'è nata l'associazione.

 *Quote:*   

> Non sta meglio semplicemente:
> 
> Per diventare soci

 

Adesos che lo fai notare mi suonano non pulitissime entrambe le soluzioni. Sentirei il "nostro legale" dott. Botta che dice, quale per lui è la terminologia più corretta  :Razz: 

Per il resto ho corretto tutti gli errorini, complimenti per l'attenzione  :Wink: 

----------

## botta

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Art. 7
> 
> Per essere ammessi a socio è necessario presentare domanda di ammissione all'Associazione. Diventano soci dell'Associazione coloro che, avendone fatto domanda ed impegnandosi a contribuire alla realizzazione degli scopi dell'Associazione e a rispettare il presente Statuto, vengano ammessi dal Consiglio Direttivo.
> ...

 

Propongo:

7

Per associarsi è necessario presentare domanda di ammissione all'Associazione. Sono soci coloro che, avendo fatto domanda ed impegnandosi a contribuire alla realizzazione degli scopi dell'Associazione e a rispettare il presente Statuto, vengano ammessi dal Consiglio Direttivo.

Art. 7.1

Per diventare soci è inoltre necessario il gradimento di almeno un socio ordinario. In mancanza del gradimento, la qualifica sarà di socio simpatizzante.

A proposito di  delibere, a me non dispiace l'art. 21 del c.c. (http://www.omega3.it/legislazione/CodiceCivile/Art_21.htm). 

Lo statuto potrebbe essere snellito con una frase del genere: "Le assemblee sono validamente costituite e deliberano ai sensi dell'art. 21 del Codice Civile".

----------

## anborn

Che bello che é avere un avvocato dalla propria!  :Very Happy: 

Shev metti anche la frasetta di riferimento al C.C... fa effetto!  :Wink: 

Per l'ennesima volta: grande Dott. Botta!  :Cool: 

Anb

----------

## comio

Posso dire la mia?

Mi lascia perplesso la figura del webmaster. Credo che debba essere estratto dallo statuto e comunque modificato nella sua elezione.

Si afferma che il consiglio può nominare le cariche di cui ha bisogno, quindi e ridondante avere la figura del webmaster (che potrebbero essere più di uno)  nello statuto. Poi quale è il suo campo di azione? e se si decidesse di mettere anche un servizio posta elettronica?

Credo che basterebbe ribadire la possibilità da parte del Presidente o Consiglio di nominare alcune figure tecniche di provata qualifica per la gestione dell'interfaccia web piuttosto che di altro. Poi si farebbe un sub-regolamento del caso, ma che non sarebbe uno statuto.

Grazie e Ciao

----------

## anborn

 *comio wrote:*   

> Posso dire la mia? 

 

Chiaro!  :Smile: 

 *comio wrote:*   

> Mi lascia perplesso la figura del webmaster. Credo che debba essere estratto dallo statuto e comunque modificato nella sua elezione.
> 
> Si afferma che il consiglio può nominare le cariche di cui ha bisogno, quindi e ridondante avere la figura del webmaster (che potrebbero essere più di uno) nello statuto. Poi quale è il suo campo di azione? e se si decidesse di mettere anche un servizio posta elettronica? 

 

Il webmaster é il "capo" del gruppo tecnico, é definito nello statuto perché sicuramente ci sarà. E poi é unico solo in quanto portavoce del gruppo tecnico, poi é quasi sicuro (sottolineo: quasi) che saranno in più di uno a fare il lavoro.

Per quanto riguarda il campo d'azione, beh, si estende a tutta la parte tecnica, quindi anche ad un eventuale servizio mail.

Quindi, IMHO, dovrebbe proprio rimanere.

Anb

----------

## botta

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Che bello che é avere un avvocato dalla propria! 

 

ehi, sono superstizioso, devo ancora laurearmi   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Shev metti anche la frasetta di riferimento al C.C... fa effetto! 

 

Per evitare di oberare Shev di lavoro, quando avremo la bozza definitiva (= non ci saranno più discussioni di merito), mi prendo carico di scrivere dei piccoli suggerimenti. Se accettati, si potranno integrare allo statuto in modo semplice (sto annotando tutto).

 *Quote:*   

> Per l'ennesima volta: grande Dott. Botta!

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Allora, in ordine:

- gli articoli 7 e 7.1 sono stati modificati, il 7 come suggerito da botta, il 7.1 come detto da MyZelf. Non ho usato anche per il 7.1 la versione di botta perchè imho troppo semplificata e non esattamente rispondente a quanto deciso.

- il riferimento al c.c. lo metteri anche, ma limitandolo alla parte relativa alle modifiche dello statuto e dello scioglimento dell'associazione. Anche se più che piazzare il riferimento al c.c. riciclerei i due articoletti mettendoli pari pari nella parte finale del nostro statuto. Prima di fare modifiche però vorrei sentire qualche opinione in più.

- webmaster: se volete si può cambiare nome per coerenza con il responsabile dei contenuti (quindi una cosa tipo "Responsabile dell'area tecnica"). Effettivamente webmaster è limitativo per la carica in questione e si presta a fraintendimenti. Se va bene a tutti procedo con le modifiche.

- suggerimenti di Botta: se vuoi dare suggerimenti fa pure adesso, ormai quella che vedi è una versione piuttosto stabile e definita dello statuto. Ciò che avevamo da dire e scrivere è stato messo, lo stiamo solo raffinando nei dettagli prima di pubblicarlo. Quindi se hai da dire fa pure senza problemi

----------

## doom.it

concordo con shev per il nome del "webmaster".

Il riferimento al C.C. è molto 1337 pero rischia di essere un po troppo avvocatese imho (meglio avere scritto per esplicito cosa dice l'articolo piu che rimandare a quello, secondo me)

ciao

DooM

----------

## botta

pensavo di cavarmela con meno

ecco lo statuto secondo le mie modifiche

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/botta/statuto_gechi.pdf

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/botta/statuto_gechi.sxw

----------

## MyZelF

Beh... complimenti per la buona volontà...  :Smile: 

Non mi sono chiare alcune cose: in particolare perchè hai stravolto la definizione dei soci? C'è una ragione? Sui soci onorari ci eravamo già espressi, poi mi sembra che il tuo statuto preveda il diritto di voto per tutti indiscriminatamente...  :Confused: 

Per il resto, devo ancora leggerlo con attenzione.

----------

## botta

Si, nel mio statuto votano tutti. E' una mia scelta. Modificabile.

Bisogna dire che allo stato della legislazione vigente, la ripartizione dei soci in diverse categorie e l'attribuzione agli stessi di diritti e doveri diversificati non appare illegittima, ma deve essere valutata alla luce delle implicazioni fiscali che la scelta operata comporta sul piano pratico.

La figura del socio è stata più volte oggetto di  regolamentazione legislativa , soprattutto in ambito tributario, da ultimo con

 il D.Lgs n. 460/97

http://www.camera.it/parlam/leggi/deleghe/testi/97460dl.htm

e con la legge n. 383/2000

http://www.parlamento.it/parlam/leggi/00383l.htm

La legge 460 prevede la disciplina uniforme del rapporto associativo e delle modalità associative volte a garantire l'effettività del rapporto medesimo, escludendo espressamente la temporaneità della partecipazione alla vita associativa e prevedendo per gli associati o partecipanti maggiori d'età il diritto di voto per l'approvazione e le modificazioni dello statuto e dei regolamenti e per la nomina degli organi direttivi dell'associazione.

Pongo la questione in questi termini: se pensate che al momento attuale non sia  necessario di tener conto degli aspetti fiscali, ben vengano i soci simpatizzanti. Viceversa, se pensate che tali aspetti debbano essere presi in considerazione, allora per un fatto di opportunità, o meglio di aderenza alle previsioni statutarie, terrei buone le definizioni dei soci del mio statuto.

A voi l'ardua sentenza.  :Wink: 

----------

## anborn

Ah.. peró! Giusto un dettaglio, vero? ...  :Shocked: 

Io sono, qui lo dico e se va male tra 2 post lo nego  :Razz:  , sono per mantenere, almeno per ora i soci simpatizzanti.

Il mio pensiero è questo: vediamo come gira, se e quando vorremo tener conto di tutti gli aspetti/aspettini... troveremo un modo per cambiar nome ai soci simpatizzanti in modo da mantenere le 2 categorie e contemporaneamente avere che solo una di esse si chiami "soci".

Anb

----------

## doom.it

Lo statuto di Shev è arrivato con un lungo processo ad essere un -rc1 .... non farei modifiche sostanziali su quello, senno si ricomincia tutto da capo.... avevamo mi pare gia concordato l'idea che per ora si fa uno statuto funzionale alle nostre esigenze, poi si vedra se questo sarà aderente o no con la possibilità di un riconoscimento legale (se mai lo vorremo, modificheremo quello che ci sarà da modificare).

Rispetto alla -rc1 io sistemerei al massimo delle questioni FORMALI e non di contenuto.

A parte questo il mio personalissimo parere è che le cose scritte troppo in legalese risultano incomprensibili e fastidiose... (prendi la GPL, non è una cosa in legalese, a un legale potre far rabrividire ma tutti capiscono senza ombra di dubbio cosa vuol dire in tutti i suoi aspetti...)

----------

## MyZelF

Mi trovo sostanzialmente d'accordo con quanto espresso da doom e anborn. Direi di non stravolgere l'impostazione dello statuto su questioni cruciali quali soci e diritto di voto.

Tuttavia mi sembra un'ottima idea affidare la revisione formale a botta, che ha ampiamente dimostrato di conoscere l'argomento...  :Smile: 

<ot>

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> prendi la GPL, non è una cosa in legalese

 

mi spiace deluderti, ma la GPL *è* un documento scritto in legalese

</ot>

----------

## doom.it

<ot>

.... a me non pare proprio...  :Smile: 

</ot>

----------

## botta

Rispetto alla versione 1.0-rc1 di evidente c'è che ho messo un titolo agli articoli, che alcuni  sono stati accorpati, mentre ho aggiunto quello sullo scioglimento.

 *Quote:*   

> STATUTO
> 
> Articolo 1
> 
> Sede  denominazione  durata
> ...

 Last edited by botta on Tue Feb 10, 2004 1:43 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Diggs

Chiedo scusa se l'argomento è gia stato trattato qui... La mia proposta è: "Perchè non redigere un handbook anche sulla base ed esperienza accumulata da forums.gentoo.org? Cioè una specia di vero e proprio libro online?"

Se tale proposta è gia stata discussa e risolta ... Chiedo scusa di nuovo   :Embarassed: 

Good Work!   :Wink: 

----------

## anborn

Un handbook riguardo a ...?

Intendo dire... su che argomento??

Anb

----------

## Benve

 *proudhomm wrote:*   

> Chiedo scusa se l'argomento è gia stato trattato qui... La mia proposta è: "Perchè non redigere un handbook anche sulla base ed esperienza accumulata da forums.gentoo.org? Cioè una specia di vero e proprio libro online?"
> 
> Se tale proposta è gia stata discussa e risolta ... Chiedo scusa di nuovo  
> 
> Good Work!  

 

Ci stavo appunto pensando. Sul forum molti argomenti sono ricorrenti e la ricerca è difficile.

E' un po che non posto sul tread anche io mi scuso se se ne è già parlato

----------

## anborn

Sull'idea di raccogliere in How-To o Handbook le esperienze del forum non ho nulla in contrario.. solo una piccola osservazione generale:

se il GeCHI comincia a "scrivere guide" va a sovrapporsi a Gentoo.it.. era una delle cose di cui discutevamo a inizio topic...

Anb

----------

## randomaze

 *anborn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se il GeCHI comincia a "scrivere guide" va a sovrapporsi a Gentoo.it.. era una delle cose di cui discutevamo a inizio topic...
> 
> 

 

Concordo.

Tuttavia se qualcuno inizia a lavorare sugli handbook e li passa ai ragazzi di gentoo.it e gentoo-italia.org non penso che ci saranno molte lamentele  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## anborn

Ohh no di certo..  :Smile: 

Non era un "non si devono scrivere handbook" quello che volevo dire.. ma piuttosto un "se scrivete handbook portateli a Gentoo.it e a Gentoo-Italia"

Chiedo scusa per la poca chiarezza..  :Confused: 

Anb

----------

## randomaze

 *anborn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chiedo scusa per la poca chiarezza.. 
> 
> 

 

Beh tu eri chiaro... io ho esplicitato meglio così se qualuno ha il tempo per fare una cosa del genere non ha la scusante del "potevate dirlo"  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

Non ha importanza dove stanno le guide. Si dovrebbe però cercare di dargli una certa coerenza e sistemarle in modo da facilitare la ricerca degli argomenti. Altrimenti ci teniamo il forum e le guide di gentoo.it

----------

## shev

Eccomi con le mie opinioni sui due ultimi argomenti (sarò sintetico viste le precarie condizioni mentali, mi riservo di essere più preciso nei prossimi giorni  :Razz: ):

- Handbook: l'idea in sè è carina, ma come facevano notare andrebbe discussa con i ragazzi di gentoo-italia o gentoo.it, la doc non è tra gli obiettivi del gechi proprio per non sovrapporsi all'ottimo lavoro degli altri due gruppi e sprecare risorse. Sono loro ad occuparsi della documentazione; che poi possiamo dare una mano anche noi è fuori discussione, non è che essendo gechi non possiamo fare altro che organizzare eventi. Siamo sempre e cmq utenti Gentoo  :Smile: 

Ricordo però che sull'handbook ufficiale ci sta lavorando il team gentoo (e relativi team di traduzione), quindi prima di fare lavori doppi è meglio documentarsi bene sull'Handbook ufficiale e su quello che vorreste/vorremmo fare voi/noi.

- revisione Statuto: sono d'accordo con chi dice che è meglio limitarci a modifiche formali e non di contenuto, oramai i contenuti sono stati decisi e approvati. Mi riservo di leggere con attenzione l'ultima bozza proposta da botta e relativi commenti, poi darò il mio parere

----------

## codadilupo

s'ciao ai gechi, e arrivo subito al dunque (anche perché tra un paio d'ore vado al lavoro... si'... di sabato...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  )

Lo statuto proposto da botta mi pare buono: non sono in grado di dire se sia uno stravolgimento di contenuti, visto che non ho seguito troppo gl'ultimi sviluppi, ma, ad ogni modo, credo che le poche modifiche introdotte, siano apprezzabili. Ovviamente spero di non  dover mai far riferimento al'articolo sullo scioglimento, ma in effetti era giusto metterlo, alemno per completezza  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Benve

Per l'Handbook, apriamo un altro topic e ne parliamo?

Non è una cosa strettamente legata solo ai gechi.

P.S. Per questioni di mezzi e tempo è difficile che partecipi attivamente agli incontri dei gechi, ma a questo progetto vorrei partecipare

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Per l'Handbook, apriamo un altro topic e ne parliamo? 
> 
> 

 

Credo sia meglio, anche solo per chiarire bene quale sarebbe la vostra idee e verificare quindi che non vada a replicare l'Handbook ufficiale del progetto Gentoo (per non duplicare il lavoro). Senza contare che il suo bel topic dedicato aumenterebbe la visibilità della vostra proposta.

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. Per questioni di mezzi e tempo è difficile che partecipi attivamente agli incontri dei gechi, ma a questo progetto vorrei partecipare

 

Tranquillo, nessun problema; chi ha tempo e/o voglia può aiutare, ma non è un obbligo per nessuno. Tanto che si collabori o meno una birra insieme la si berrà cmq volentieri ai gday: siamo pur sempre membri di questa splendida comunità Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## anborn

Ri-ciao ragazzi,

tornando al lavoro sui contenuti del GeCHI-site, in particolare rileggendo l'ultima revisione del Botta (datata 5/02), mi sono accorto di una cosuccia:

L'ART 3 (quello che spiega i soci) recita:  *Quote:*   

> Sono soci ordinari le persone fisiche che intendono dare il loro apporto per il conseguimento degli scopi dell'associazione, con diritto di voto nelle decisioni dell'associazione. L'insieme dei soci ordinari forma il Consiglio Direttivo. I soci ordinari possono accedere ai ruoli previsti dall'organigramma sulla base di voto del Consiglio Direttivo
> 
> Sono soci simpatizzanti le persone fisiche che intendono dare il loro apporto per il conseguimento degli scopi dell'associazione, senza diritto di voto nelle decisioni dell'Associazione. I soci simpatizzanti hanno quindi pari diritti dei soci ordinari, fatta eccezione per il diritto di voto. 

 

Ora.. non sarebbe meglio esplicitare il fatto che SOLO i soci ordinari possono ricoprire cariche? Al momento c'é scritto solo che gli "ordinari" lo possono fare, ma non si dice nulla sul non poterlo fare dei "simpatizzanti". (..scusate la frase in ostrogoto antico  :Confused:  ).

Voi che dite?

Anb

PS= Sfrutto il post per spronarci (me compreso) al lavoro, analizziamo bene lo statuto in modo da poterlo pubblicare, e poi passiamo allo zoccolo duro dei primi soci.   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *anborn wrote:*   

> non sarebbe meglio esplicitare il fatto che SOLO i soci ordinari possono ricoprire cariche? Al momento c'é scritto solo che gli "ordinari" lo possono fare, ma non si dice nulla sul non poterlo fare dei "simpatizzanti". (..scusate la frase in ostrogoto antico  )

 

Si, direi che si potrebbe aggiungere fra le eccezioni oltre al diritto di voto, del tipo:

 *Quote:*   

> "I soci simpatizzanti hanno quindi pari diritti dei soci ordinari, fatta eccezione per il diritto di voto e la possibilità di ricoprire cariche ufficiali"

 

A questo punto viste le poche o nulle osservazioni di questi giorni fisserei a domani sera la data ultima per proporre gli ultimi ritocchi, quindi da martedì si pubblica la versione definitiva (o cmq si chiudono i lavori allo statuto) e si passa finalmente alla nomina dei soci.

----------

## pascalbrax

2 domande:

1) lo statuto e' carino, ma quale legislazione segue? quella svizzera o quella italiana?

2) gechi che interazione avra' con i lug italiani? (parlo dell'italia perche' l'unico lug che conoscevo in svizzera italiana ha cessato di esistere anni fa, ce ne sono altri? in ticino? che parlano l'italiano?)

per il resto, la trovo un'iniziativa BRILLANTE, ma sono davvero curioso di vedere un meeting su suolo svizzero  :Smile: 

----------

## botta

In linea con il suggerimento di anborn, ho aggiunto la frase di Shev all'art. 4.

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) lo statuto e' carino, ma quale legislazione segue? quella svizzera o quella italiana?

 

Lo statuto dei gechi, è uno scritto programmatico, un manifesto, in questo senso non è tenuto a dover seguire una legge in particolare.

----------

## anborn

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> 2) gechi che interazione avra' con i lug italiani? (parlo dell'italia perche' l'unico lug che conoscevo in svizzera italiana ha cessato di esistere anni fa, ce ne sono altri? in ticino? che parlano l'italiano?) 

 

A livello di interazione pratica con i lug... non saprei, beh, sicuramente di collaborazione, non certo di colluttazione  :Wink: 

Per quanto riguarda la seconda parte della citazione ti rispondo in pvt per non accumulare cose su questo topic.

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> 1) lo statuto e' carino, ma quale legislazione segue? quella svizzera o quella italiana? 

 

/me che impallidisce e suda freddo non sapendo assolutamente cosa pensare/rispondere..

 *botta wrote:*   

> Lo statuto dei gechi, è uno scritto programmatico, un manifesto, in questo senso non è tenuto a dover seguire una legge in particolare.

 

/me che esulta e pensa "Grande Botta!!"  :Very Happy: 

Ciao  :Smile: 

Anb

----------

## anborn

Questione: Webmaster:

cosa facciamo? lo teniamo così com'é o gli cambiamo il nome in "Responsabile parte tecnica" o cose simili?

Io sono più propenso alla seconda, in quanto:

a - é più analogico (..ehm.. analogo..  :Razz:  ) al Responsabile dei contenuti.

b - il "webmaster" gestirà anche eventuali servizi tecnici (mail, spazio, ecc..) il ché significa che non  sarà solo webmaster..

Poi ditemi voi...

Ciao

Anb

PS= @ Botta: occhio agli errori ortografici nello statuto.. appena prima di metterlo definitivo dai una controllata..  *ART. 9 wrote:*   

> ogniqualvolta e dell?Associazione

   *ART. 10 wrote:*   

>  dell?Associazione

   *ART. 13 wrote:*   

>  fornisceinformazioni

   *ART. 15 wrote:*   

>  delsito

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Questione: Webmaster:
> 
> cosa facciamo? lo teniamo così com'é o gli cambiamo il nome in "Responsabile parte tecnica" o cose simili?

 

Se non erro avevamo optato per cambiarlo in "Responsabile area tecnica" (o simile).

Per l'esattezza chi s'era espresso l'aveva fatto in favore del cambio, quindi nella versione finale dello statuto verrà messa la nuova dicitura, più corretta e giusta.

----------

## MyZelF

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Questione: Webmaster:
> 
> 

 

Anche a me sembra ragionevole il cambio del nome, per coerenza e correttezza.

----------

## doom.it

Beh direi che è giunto il momento della fase successiva?!

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Beh direi che è giunto il momento della fase successiva?!

 

Già  :Very Happy: 

Quindi lo statuto da oggi è in versione definitiva. Il riferimento è l'ultima versione postata da Botta e alla quale ho apportato le ultime modifiche proposte (cambio webmaster -> Responsabile area tecnica; specificazione dell'impossibilità dei soci simpatizzanti di ricoprire cariche ufficiali). Volendo la si può mettere sul sito, anche se aspetterei di aver creato il nucleo di soci e le cariche prima di pubblicare il tutto, così da evitare situazioni particolari nel periodo in cui non siamo coperti dalle varie cariche o non possiamo gestire i nuovi secondo le regole dello statuto.

Per passare alla fase successiva, direi che in ordine dobbiamo: creare il nucleo di base dei soci e quindi passare alla nomina delle varie cariche.

Nucleo: per me potrebbero costituire il primo nucleo di soci ordinari tutti quei gechi che si sono dati da fare realmente in questi mesi per mettere in piedi il Gechi e che si sono mostrati attivi. I rimanenti sarebbero per ora soci simpatizzanti. Un buon inizio per fare qualche nome è dare un'occhiata a chi ha partecipato ai due topic tecnico e contenuti.

Invito tutti a fare alcune considerazioni:

- essere soci ordinari vuol dire partecipare attivamente e con serietà alle attività del gechi. Non è un onore ma un onere, sono più i doveri dei diritti. Quindi eventuali soci ordinari non prendano la loro posizione come un elevazione di grado, un essere superiori. Viceversa, i soci simpatizzanti non si ritengano inferiori o di grado più basso. Non c'è nessuna bocciatua o promozione. La distinzione esiste solamente per garantire il corretto funzionamento dell'associazione e assicurare un nucleo di base solido e affidabile, che dia una buona impressione ai terzi che con il Gechi avranno a che fare. Tutto qui. Per il resto si agisce e si decide tutto insieme, si è tutti uguali. Inoltre ogni socio può diventare ordinario o tornare simpatizzante, non sono classi rigide di prestigio. 

- accettate il ruolo che vi verrà dato se siete convinti che sia giusto, adatto alle vostre possibilità. Se venite proposti come ordinari ma sapete che non potrete essere presenti allora ditelo, se siete proposti come simpatizzanti ma ritenete di poter dare di più allora non esitate a dirlo.

- dite quello che pensate, non fatevi problemi. Da parte mia si accetta tutto con serenità, sia critiche che complimenti. Quindi parlate e proponete, meglio dire tutto subito che covare malumori o pentirsi di non aver parlato.

----------

## anborn

Concordo su tutta la linea con le tue considerazioni, Shev.. ma mi rimane la piú pratica delle domande:

Come facciamo a stabilire chi sono i soci? Sfogliamo i due topic (Top-Tec e Top-Con) e contiamo tutti quelli che hanno postato? (e chi si assume l'arduo compito?)

Ci proponiamo a vicenda?

Richiediamo in prima persona la carica di socio? (e anche se ordinario o simpatizzante?)

Anb

Il "praticone" della situazione  :Confused: 

----------

## comio

Ioi farei in due tempi. Assumiamo di default che i moderatori abbiano la possibilita' di scegliere  il nucleo. Quindi Pool: "I moderatori possono scegliere il nucleo di soci?".

Dopo aver dato mandato ai moderatori, questi scelgono il nucleo e da questo si aggiungono i simpatizzanti, sotto auto-candidatura e conferma dei soci.

Per redere il tutto piu' trasparente si mantiene l'elenco degli eletti nei due gruppi e chi ha dato l'accettazione.

EDIT.: Magari lo statuto dovrebbe avere una norma transitoria?

----------

## anborn

 *comio wrote:*   

> Io farei in due tempi. Assumiamo di default che i moderatori abbiano la possibilita' di scegliere il nucleo.

 

Approvo.

 *comio wrote:*   

> EDIT.: Magari lo statuto dovrebbe avere una norma transitoria?

 

Hmm.. personalmente non modificherei lo statuto per includere quella che, di fatto, non é altro che un breve momento transitorio. In questo modo manteniamo più pulito e più chiaro lo statuto ed evitiamo di impegolarci in questa fase..

Sempre IMHO,

Anb

----------

## shev

 *comio wrote:*   

> Ioi farei in due tempi. Assumiamo di default che i moderatori abbiano la possibilita' di scegliere  il nucleo. Quindi Pool: "I moderatori possono scegliere il nucleo di soci?"

 

Mmm, io preferisco l'approccio di Anborn, poichè presuppone che chi è interessato e sta seguendo lo dimostra proponendosi (non una gran prova, ma meglio di niente). Inoltre dare mandato ai moderatori non lo trovo corretto e logico, visto che si tratterebbe di scelte arbitrarie di due o tre persone e soprattutto non vale l'equazione moderatore == responsabile del gechi

Quindi andrei ad autocandidature, chi vuole far parte del gechi si propone come socio dicendo anche se si sente più adeguato come ordinario o simpatizzante. Una volta che avremo la lista delle candidature si passa all'accettazione reale o meno. Come? Semplicemente discutendone tra noi e valutando i vari elementi: cosa il tal candidato ha fatto finora, cosa il candidato si propone di fare, se lo si conosce e ritiene affidabile, etc.

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT.: Magari lo statuto dovrebbe avere una norma transitoria?

 

Ossia? Se intendi ciò che credo d'aver capito non credo ce ne sia bisogno, verrebbe usata una sola volta in questo periodo e poi più, dunque avrebbe poco motivo d'essere.

Partiamo allora con la lista dei candidati, ognuno si piazzi dove meglio crede (se va bene il metodo, altrimenti ignoratelo e scegliete/amo il metodo opportuno  :Wink:  )

Soci Ordinari

- shev

Soci simpatizzanti

-

----------

## knefas

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev
> ...

 

mi sembra il sistema piu' efficace, che ognuno si segni...come per la mensa  :Very Happy: 

Mi metto simpatizzante perche' non ho proprio risorse da dedicarvi(ci), ma appena ho la maggiore eta' e maggior liberta'... /me diventa ordinario  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anborn

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> ...

 

Mi propongo come ordinario: intendo dare al massimo per il Gechi! Smanioso di cominciare..  :Smile: 

Anb

----------

## comio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> ...

 

Ci sono!

----------

## doom.it

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> ...

 

P.S. mi oppongo vivamente a Shev fra gli ordinari, è un fannullone e poi chi lo conosce??? :p [ovviamente scherzo, il mio PC ti saluta ancora]

----------

## botta

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> ...

 

----------

## randomaze

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> ...

 

Dato che condivido appieno le parole di Shev:

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Invito tutti a fare alcune considerazioni:
> 
> - essere soci ordinari vuol dire partecipare attivamente e con serietà alle attività del gechi. Non è un onore ma un onere, sono più i doveri dei diritti. ....
> ...

 

mi propongo come simpatizzante, non nego che non mi dispiacerebbe essere ordinario ma per come sono io, se do il mio impegno per qualcosa é per cercare di farlo bene, e al momento mi viene difficile valutare quanto tempo potrei dedicare all'associazione.

Certo, non ho intenzione di stare solo a guardare!  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> ...

 

----------

## OKreZ

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> ...

 

----------

## Ginko

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> ...

 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> ...

 

Eh, in fondo un logorroico rompiballe senza nessuna nozione tecnica ci vuole  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> ...

 

È un po' che per impegni vari non mi faccio più sentire, ma mi impegno a dare il massimo per il Gechi d'ora in avanti.

----------

## Benve

Soci Ordinari

- shev 

- anborn

- DooM

- botta

- MyZelF

- OKreZ

- Ginko

- codadilupo

- Jecko_Hee

Soci simpatizzanti

- knefas 

- comio

- randomaze

- Benve

Per ora mi inserisco tra i soci simpatizzanti  :Smile:  ma tremate, un giorno tornerò  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *Quote:*   

> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> 
> - anborn
> ...

 

Direi di dare tempo ancora una settimana a chi non s'è proposto, quindi da domenica prossima ufficializzeremo il nucleo di base e procederemo con la nomina delle varie cariche. Quindi chi ancora non s'è inserito nella lista provveda entro questa settimana.

Ovviamente le iscrizioni saranno aperte anche successivamente, adesso stiamo parlando del nucleo di base iniziale. Quello che permetterà all'associazione di muovere i primi passi in conformità con lo statuto e di costituire le varie cariche ufficiali.

----------

## knefas

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> 
> - anborn
> ...

 

mmm...magari la gente non legge piu' questo topic... :Sad: 

e se ci fosse un nuovo topic  "adesioni gechi"   ?  :Smile: 

cmq aspettiamo domenica...  :Razz: 

----------

## doom.it

un post adesione gechi, appunto per la maggiore visibilità, richiamerebbe con ogni probabilità chi si potrebbe iscrivere senza sapere bene cosa sta facendo. 

In questa fase dobbiamo solo avviarci, dopo quando tutto sarà up&running, si apriranno le adesioni con adeguato avvertimento piu visibile... per adesso è buono avere un nucleo di chi perlomeno sta seguendo questo topic (già un segno di serietà e impegno, vista la lunghezza  :Wink:  )

----------

## MyZelF

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In questa fase dobbiamo solo avviarci

 

Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Però in effetti le adesioni non sono state molte.  :Confused: 

E mancano all'appello molti gechi "eccellenti"... dove vi siete persi?  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Però in effetti le adesioni non sono state molte. 

 

Pochi ma buoni  :Wink: 

Personalmente preferisco che aderisca inizialmente qualcuno in meno piuttosto che avere mille nomi di cui solo dieci veramente interessati. E' un segno evidente di serietà da parte della comunità, che ha capito le esigenze e le richieste dell'associazione e si sta comportando con correttezza non affollandola di semplici curiosi. Tanto gechi lo siamo tutti in questa comunità, la lista è solo quella degli "attivisti"  :Razz: 

Per avere nuovi iscritti c'è tempo, lascia che si cominci a diffondere il nostro credo, si organizzi qualche evento e si inizino a produrre le magliette e vedrai che successo  :Laughing: 

/me che attende come MyZelf gli iscritti "eccellenti"

----------

## anborn

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per avere nuovi iscritti c'è tempo, lascia che si cominci a diffondere il nostro credo, si organizzi qualche evento e si inizino a produrre le magliette e vedrai che successo 

 

..soprattutto quando arriveranno le magliette..   :Laughing: 

Per quanto riguarda i gechi eccellenti... sembra serpeggi (ehm. in realtà ho avuto solo una fonte a riguardo) un'incertezza circa il tipo di "sociazione" (se Ordinari o Simpa)...   :Confused: 

/me che si mette lì affianco a Shev e a MyZelf ad attendere gli "illustri"  :Smile: 

Anb

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok mi sono deciso:

 *Quote:*   

> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> 
> - anborn
> ...

 

----------

## faber

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ok mi sono deciso:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> ...

 

mi aggiungo volentieri

----------

## gnu-statix

 *Quote:*   

> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> 
> - anborn
> ...

 

Partecipo volentieri...

----------

## morellik

 *Quote:*   

> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev 
> 
> - anborn
> ...

 

Mi sono perso tutto il percorso discussivo ( lavoro e famiglia ) e per ora il tempo non e' tanto.

Quindi mi metto tra i simpatizzanti  :Sad: 

morellik

----------

## shev

Come preannunciato, oggi scadono i termini per decretare il primo nucleo di base di soci del Gechi (sarà possibile iscriversi ancora successivamente). Ad oggi il nucleo di soci è composto come segue:

Soci Ordinari

- shev 

- anborn

- DooM

- botta

- MyZelF

- OKrZ

- Ginko

- codadilupo

- Jecko_Hee

- fedeliallalinea

Soci simpatizzanti

- knefas 

- comio

- randomaze

- Benve

- faber

- gnu-statix

- morellik

A questo punto possiamo passare alla nomina delle varie cariche (segretario, presidente, etc). Come da statuto possono votare e ricoprire le varie cariche solo i soci ordinari, quindi dobbiamo organizzarci tra noi per le votazioni. La gestione dei poll automatica non credo sia ancora pronta, se qualcuno ha metodi alternativi li proponga pure: diamo due o tre giorni per stabilire un metodo di votazione (che potrebbe anche essere una riunione in chat con relativa votazione dal vivo, ogni proposta è ben accetta), poi votiamo e comunichiamo ufficialmente le cariche, dando finalmente una definizione stabile e quasi completa all'associazione.

Grazie a tutti per la collaborazione  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

Propongo la votazione in Chat, o in alternativa via email, dopo una breve presetnazione delle candidature. Queste prime cariche direi che potrebbero avere una durata straordinaria più breve del normale, in modo da avviare senza complicazioni l'associazione e pensare fra un paio di mesi a eventuali aggiustamenti. (anche per permettere all'associazione di partire e raccogliere eventualmente altri membri che potebbero cosi candidarsi senza aspettare 6 mesi).

ciao

DooM

----------

## knefas

credo che i soci ordinari possano presentare candidature qui sul forum (tempo 4-5 gg) e poi fare una votazione in chat, e anche se il voto e' palese non credo che nessuno abbia niente da ridire.

Al max usiamo tutti il nick pippo  :Wink: 

Proporrei un canale #gechi-poll o simili aperto per un giorno o due. poi si tirano le somme. Tanto siamo in pochi e quindi non ci sono grossi problemi, no?  :Smile: 

----------

## Ginko

 *Shev wrote:*   

> La gestione dei poll automatica non credo sia ancora pronta

 No, non lo e' anche se credo non manchi molto ma non faremo in tempo a rilasciarla per queste votazioni.

--Ginko

----------

## shev

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> No, non lo e' anche se credo non manchi molto ma non faremo in tempo a rilasciarla per queste votazioni

 

Grazie per le info  :Wink: 

Mi pare che per ora la soluzione chat sia quella più gettonata, anche perchè ci permetterebbe di fare una bella chiacchierata tutti insieme per inaugurare il gechi  :Smile: 

Il problema è quello di scegliere luogo ed ora che vadano bene a tutti, quindi direi che possiamo procedere così:

- chi è d'accordo per la riunione in chat lo dice indicando quando potrebbe parteciparvi (non il giorno preciso, ma la sua disponibilità in una settimana tipo)

- chi non lo è lo dice e se vuole propone una soluzione alternativa

E' una soluzione provvisoria, in attesa di avere i mezzi ufficiali. Quindi abbiate pazienza  :Wink: 

Chiudo con due osservazioni: 

- sulle cariche con durata inferiore ai sei mesi (per questa volta) sono d'accordo, anche perchè è il destino che lo vuole: considerando che il semestre scade a giugno, che il webbit avviene quasi a fine semestre e che a giugno mancano 3 mesi, le attuali cariche avranno naturale durata di pochi mesi, come da statuto, e ci sarà di mezzo un evento concreto per giudicare l'efficacia dei vari ruoli

- sulle candidature io farei tutto in chat, una cosa molto rapida del tipo: 

<gestore> "Chi si candida come Pippo?"

<soci> "Io si / io no"

<gestore> "voti per socio1 e socio2?"

<soci> "io voto socio2"

<gestore>"...uno due tre... socio2 per questo semestre ricopre la carica Pippo"

così facendo credo che in meno di mezz'ora si risolva la questione senza tanti sbattimenti o complicazioni. Ok, il voto non sarà segreto ma non credo che un voto possa influire sui nostri rapporti.

/me che potrebbe partecipare alla riunione in quasi ogni momento della settimana, basta avvertire per tempo

----------

## codadilupo

direi che ci sono tutti i giorni, tranne questo venerdi', dopo le 20.00

Coda

----------

## Ginko

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Ginko wrote:*   No, non lo e' anche se credo non manchi molto ma non faremo in tempo a rilasciarla per queste votazioni Grazie per le info 

 

Figurati, mi sarebbe piaciuto darvi info ben piu' liete ma proprio non mi e' stato possibile.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> - chi è d'accordo per la riunione in chat lo dice indicando quando potrebbe parteciparvi (non il giorno preciso, ma la sua disponibilità in una settimana tipo)

 

/me tutte le sere dalle 21 (meglio se 21.30) salvo contrattempi dell'ultimo momento. Che ne dite di "vederci" via GnomeMeeting o simili?

 *Shev wrote:*   

> - chi non lo è lo dice e se vuole propone una soluzione alternativa

 

Se non si riesce a trovare una data ed un'ora che vadano a bene a tutti, io propongo la buona vecchia posta elettronica.

--Ginko

----------

## codadilupo

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> /me tutte le sere dalle 21 (meglio se 21.30) salvo contrattempi dell'ultimo momento. Che ne dite di "vederci" via GnomeMeeting o simili?

 

direi che é quasi d'obbligo  :Wink: 

Coda, che userà dynebolic, perché  il 2.6.x continua a far danni  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

Anche per me va bene la sera, dopo le 21.30. Potremmo semplicemente ritrovarci su #gentoo-it (freenode).

----------

## doom.it

questa settimana a me va bene Martedi o Mercoledi, senno a partire da Domenica fino a Venerdi prossimo sono disponibile.

Come orario mi va bene dopo le 21

Voto la soluzione IRC

----------

## anborn

Per me un orario serale qualsiasi va bene.. l'unica cortesia che ci chiedo é di sapere con qualche giorno di anticipo la data esatta, in modo da tenermela libera.

IRC va bene anche a me (@Shev   :Wink:  )

Mi é spuntato questo grillo:

sarà possibile proporre (intendo in modo serio, non per gioco) la candidatura di qualcun altro? Intendo cose del tipo:

"A me piacerebbe che fosse Tizio a ricoprire questa carica" e se Tizio é d'accordo scatta la candidatura e la conseguente messa ai voti.

Voi che dite? Propongo questo metodo aggiuntivo rispetto alle auto-candidature fondamentalmente per vincere le eventuali modestie e/o timidezze di qualcuno.

Anb

----------

## botta

anche per me va bene su IRC e dopo le 21. Ahimè questa settimana sono impegnato sia martedì che mercoledì.

----------

## doom.it

Proposta: 

Lunedi 1 Marzo, ore 21:30  in un canale IRC su freenode o azzurra da stabilirsi....  #gechi.org potrebbe andare?

Chi è d'accordo lo dica, cosi come chi non lo fosse... 

(si fa forse prima a stabilire una data con un certo anticipo rispetto ad attendere tutte le indicazioni...e poi 1/3 fa proprio cifra tonda)

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Potremmo semplicemente ritrovarci su #gentoo-it (freenode).

 

a me freenode m'ha sempre dato problemi  :Sad: 

'un se po fa su azzurra ?

Coda

----------

## knefas

mmm... per me andrebbe perfetto martedi' 2/3 21:30, semplicemente perche' lunedi'  non ci sono.

Ma non ho diritto di voto...quindi... fate come piu' vi garba  :Very Happy: 

@ anborn:

credo che se uno dice "ehi, pippo, dai candidati" nessuno puo' obbiettare  :Smile: Last edited by knefas on Mon Mar 01, 2004 5:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## alexbr

Se non vi dispiace, mi aggiungerei ai soci ordinari, anche se in ritardo   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> Soci Ordinari
> 
> - shev
> 
> - anborn
> ...

 

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Proposta: 
> 
> Lunedi 1 Marzo, ore 21:30  in un canale IRC su freenode o azzurra da stabilirsi....  #gechi.org potrebbe andare?

 

Io ci sono, per solidarietà con coda voto azzurra.

p.s.: sulle candidature è ovvio che si possono proporre anche altri e non solo se stessi. Ciò che conta è avere candidati da votare  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *doom.it wrote:*   Proposta: 
> 
> Lunedi 1 Marzo, ore 21:30 
> 
> Io ci sono, per solidarietà con coda voto azzurra.

 

ci sono anch'io, e mi va bene lunedi' 1° marzo ore 21.30, cosi', dopo, son già pronto per sentire radiobandita (http://www.radiobandita.org), su web, con chat su irc raggiungibile al canale #radiobandita..... venitemi a trovare  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 'un se po fa su azzurra ?
> 
> 

 

Certo. Più importante accordarsi sul giorno. Allora (quasi) tutti d'accordo per lunedì 1 marzo p.v. da qualche parte su azzurra?

Qualcuno tra gli interessati non può quel giorno?

----------

## anborn

A me va bene.

Il Gentoo pub, di conseguenza, non avrà luogo quel giorno..  :Wink: 

Anb

----------

## botta

anche per me va bene il 1° di marzo su azzura;

in vista dell'assemblea che costituirà l'associazione, ho riletto lo Statuto e propongo altre correzioni, che ho segnato in rosso:

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/botta/statuto.pdf

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Cercherò di esserci il 1 marzo, anzi ci sarò   :Very Happy: 

----------

## doom.it

 *botta wrote:*   

> anche per me va bene il 1° di marzo su azzura;
> 
> in vista dell'assemblea che costituirà l'associazione, ho riletto lo Statuto e propongo altre correzioni, che ho segnato in rosso:
> 
> http://xoomer.virgilio.it/botta/statuto.pdf

 

Approvo le modifiche salvo la numero 1, che trovo superflua e poco chiara...  :Smile: 

----------

## botta

scritta così http://xoomer.virgilio.it/botta/art_3_statuto.pdf la modifica 1 potrebbe passare?

----------

## shev

 *botta wrote:*   

> scritta così http://xoomer.virgilio.it/botta/art_3_statuto.pdf la modifica 1 potrebbe passare?

 

Premesso che come t'ho già anticipato le modifiche imho ci possono benissimo stare, quindi favorevole all'aggiornamento (tranne per ora il punto 1 come detto da doom). 

Quello che non capisco è perchè si debba specificare per forza la cosa dei soci orginari: è una cosa legalmente più corretta oppure è una semplice proposta?

----------

## doom.it

imho è un cavillino... e un po superfluo (i soici originari possono anche andarsene e non hanno in alcun modo un ruolo o una posizione diversa dagli altri...)

in ogni caso starei sul tema piu caldo... ribadiamo l'invito

--------------------------

LUNEDI 1/3 

ORE 21:30 Su IRC azzurra canale #gechi.org

--------------------------

Arriviamo al sodo  :Wink: 

----------

## botta

 *Shev wrote:*   

> è una cosa legalmente più corretta oppure è una semplice proposta?

 

A rigor di logica, i soci fondatori fanno parte dell'associazione in quanto partecipano all'assemblea costituente del Gechi, non sono nominati con la procedura prevista per gli ordinari e i simpatizzanti. E' una questione di forma.

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> imho è un cavillino... e un po superfluo (i soici originari possono anche andarsene e non hanno in alcun modo un ruolo o una posizione diversa dagli altri...)
> 
> 

 

Beh, ci possono essere soci promotori-fondatori e soci fondatori. Non è detto che tutti decidano poi di far parte dell'associazione.

Cmq tolgo di mia sponte il punto 1, mi sono accorto di un altro granchio, imho importante. Il Consiglio Direttivo ha praticamente la stessa composizione dell'Assemblea. In genere il Consiglio Direttivo è composto da Consiglieri, quindi il nostro  C. D. avrebbe 9 membri e non tutti i soci ordinari. 

Mi offro, interpretando il senso dell'attuale statuto, di fare le opportune modifiche (si tratta di rendere le decisioni più collegiali possibili). Vado avanti?

----------

## shev

 *botta wrote:*   

> Mi offro, interpretando il senso dell'attuale statuto, di fare le opportune modifiche (si tratta di rendere le decisioni più collegiali possibili). Vado avanti?

 

Certo che puoi andare avanti, ognuno è libero di proporre le modifiche che vuole, soprattutto se quel qualcuno è anche competente in materia  :Smile: 

Scrivici tutte le modifiche che faresti, se poi la maggioranza approva si sistema lo statuto, in caso contrario si lascia com'è. 

Nello specifico se dici che serve un accenno alla storia dei fondatori, che tra parentesi ci potrebbe stare vista la tua argomentazione, io mi fido: stendiamola in modo che non risulti fuorviante o fuori posto e aggiungiamola.

----------

## anborn

Memento:

STASERA, ore 21:30, su IRC Azzurra, canale #gechi.org

Anb

----------

## knefas

 *Quote:*   

> mmm... per me andrebbe perfetto martedi' 2/3 21:30, semplicemente perche' lunedi'  non ci sono. 

 

e invece no!!

ci saro'! sono saltate le prove con il gruppo con cui dovevo suonare  :Smile: 

a proposito...

shev o qualcuno...

non sarebbe ora di registrare questo canale?  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *Quote:*   

> e invece no!! ci saro'!

 

Ottimo  :Very Happy: 

 *knefas wrote:*   

> [ proposito... shev o qualcuno...
> 
> non sarebbe ora di registrare questo canale? 

 

Bhe, per me si può benissimo fare. Magari ne discutiamo stasera, già che ci siamo  :Smile: 

----------

## botta

ecco le ultime correzioni da vagliare http://xoomer.virgilio.it/botta/statuto.pdf  :Smile: 

----------

## anborn

Annuncio:

é stato registrato il channel #gechi su IRC Azzurra!  :Very Happy: 

La prossima seduta sarà Mercoledì 3, alle 21:00 su Azzurra, #gechi

All'ODG ci saranno le correzioni allo statuto effettuate dal botta (post qui sopra).

Ciao

Anb

----------

## codadilupo

ciao gechi, scusate ancora per ieri, ma dev'essere successo che ho fatto incazzare qualche dività, altrimenti non si spiegano, in serie: problemi dentistici, traffico, kernel panic, problemi di connessione...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ad ogni modo, c'e' la possibilità di leggere un log della serata ?

Tanto per capire a che punto siamo arrivati....

Coda

----------

## doom.it

Posto qua la mie riflessioni sulle modifiche allo statuto:

Premessa:

L'idea originale (e che personalmente trovo imprescindibile) per l'organizzazione dei GECHI, era di una struttura completamente paritaria, senza distinzione alcuna fra i membri, ovviamente per poter organizzare qualcosa, si è richiesta una distinzione fra i membri, giustamente divisi fra ordinari, tutti parimenti capaci di votare e prendere decisioni, e i simpatizzanti, la cui voce è da ascoltarsi comunque prima di pendere decisioni importatni, che hanno facoltà di proporre e discutere argomentazioni varie.

Dopo mesi di lavoro sullo statuto l'idea era quindi quella che gli ordinari prendono le decisioni con voto (le cui modalità sono da definirsi di volta in volta) e che ci saranno delle riunioni che vengono chiamate "assemblea" alle quali tutti possono partecipare e intervenire, che si concludono in genere con un voto.

L'idea della nota 5 (9 consiglieri scelti fra i soci ordinari che prendono alcune decisioni di ordinaria amministrazione, e l'assemblea come riunione  aperta a tutti, dove anche gli altri ordinari hanno diritto di voto) a mio avviso è poco comoda, oltre che brutta come idea... spiego il perchè rapdiamente:

1- Sono atavicamente contrario a ogni sorta di gerarchia / diversificazione che non sia strettamente necessaria (le gerarchie portano, per esperienza, a situazioni sgradevoli, piu o meno accentuate, dal semplice "lecchino" che aspira a diventare consigliere [anche se non da poi nessun vantaggio, o chissacchè] a sgradevoli atteggiamenti di superiorità nelle riunioni o nel proporre le proprie idee, tanto per dirne un paio).

2- Mi viene detto che un consiglio a 9 serve (se non ho capito male) per sbrigarsi piu in fretta con le decisioni di ordinaria amministrazione, insomma le cose banali e/o urgenti, menter l'assemblea (quindi una riunione con tutti gli ordinari e i simpatizzanti, dove votano tutti gli ordinari) avrebbe poteri su tutte le questioni piu serie / delicate / strategiche. Io la vedo cosi:

Riunire un'assemblea diventa sempre un casino, per difficoltà di riunire tutti in un momento di discussione, che spesso poi diventa anche difficile da gestire (per i limiti dei mezzi virtuali). Ciononostante, secondo me ha estrema importanza per le decisioni critiche / particolarmente serie (es. esplulsioni, votazioni di cariche, modifiche allo statuto etc etc) visto che in quel modo si invita tutti a ragionare insieme, anche ai simpatizzanti, prima di esprimere un voto affrettato. Le decisioni non cosi critiche, secondo me dovrebbero essere prese con votazioni tipo poll (cosi mi pareva si fosse anche deciso qua in precedenza) dove possono partecipare TUTTI gli ordinari, in altre parole le votazioni non strettamente critiche, devono essere svolte anche senza riunione dal consiglio, formato da TUTTI gli ordinari. 

Il problema che viene sollevato è la gestibilità di una simile struttura, infatti se ci sono (per dire) 40 ordinari, diventa lungo e oneroso aspettare il voto di tutti, ma qua mi pare venga in aiuto la decisione di lasciare estrema flessibilità al segretario su come fissare le votazioni "ordinarie". In altre parole, se una decisione è da prendersi rapidamente basta fissare un limite temporale di (per dire) 3 giorni alla votazione. Se in quei 3 giorni votano solo 5 persone, la decisione è presa dai quei 5... Se una decisione non è cosi urgente invece si darà un limite per dire di 2 settimane, cosi da dare piu tempo a tutti di votare, sperando che la decisione venga presa (per dire) da 30 persone....

Se il consiglio è ridotto a 9, allora moltissime decisioni non banali (anche senza essere particolarmente critiche) vanno prese dall'assemblea, con una riunione, cosa che diventa ben piu difficile da gestire che un poll con scadenza un po piu lunga. 

Ovviamente non vedo il senso di una possibile "Assemblea" senza riunione.

Morale della favola, delle note di Botta approvo tutto tranne le note 1 - 5 - 7.

----------

## botta

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dopo mesi di lavoro sullo statuto l'idea era quindi quella che gli ordinari prendono le decisioni con voto (le cui modalità sono da definirsi di volta in volta) e che ci saranno delle riunioni che vengono chiamate "assemblea" alle quali tutti possono partecipare e intervenire, che si concludono in genere con un voto.

 

Perfetto, siamo d'accordo sulla sostanza, meno sulla forma. 

Per me potrebbe esservi un solo organo chiamato assemblea, che raggruppa l'attuale assemblea e consiglio direttivo.

I simpatizzanti in questo modo sarebbero sempre al corrente di quello che succede, non votano, ma possono partecipare a *tutte* le riunioni sia a quelle in cui si raccolgono le proposte, sia  a quelle in cui si delibera.

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'idea della nota 5 (9 consiglieri scelti fra i soci ordinari che prendono alcune decisioni di ordinaria amministrazione, e l'assemblea come riunione  aperta a tutti, dove anche gli altri ordinari hanno diritto di voto) a mio avviso è poco comoda, oltre che brutta come idea...

 

il consiglio direttivo per me significa organo esecutivo. Nel nostro caso esegue gli ordini dell'assemblea. Perciò mi sembra corretto che questa carica venga assunta dalle cariche elette dall'assemblea. Sono 7 (ehm.. le ho contate meglio, ieri sera ero piuttosto assonnato).

Riassumendo la mia posizione:

assemblea-->  riunione ordinari + simpatizzanti 

consiglio direttivo--> Presidente, Segretario, Addetto alle pubbliche relazioni, Tesoriere, Responsabile area tecnica, Responsabile dei contenuti, Coordinatore organizzazione eventi.

doom, non abbiamo vedute così diverse, per me sono superabili  :Smile: Last edited by botta on Tue Mar 02, 2004 10:21 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## knefas

Innanzi tutto esprimo la mia soddisfazione per l'assemblea di ieri,  mi scuso di non poter partecipare a quella di domani (sono a Parigi in gita scolastica...  :Twisted Evil:  ) e quindi chiedo a qualcuno di tenere il log completo e mandarmi una mail... (torno domenica).

Ho potuto riflettere (nell'ora di latino) sulle note proposte da botta...

nota 1: IMHO ipotizzando un CD composto dalle "cariche ufficiali", ritengo che questi abbiano assai piu' da fare che ammettere nuovi soci. Anche perche' se io ho ben capito lo spirito dell'associazione, i soci simpatizzanti sono per definizione tutti quelli che vogliono dare una mano. E come potrebbe il CD dire a qualcuno: "tu non sei idoneo a dare una mano", quando probabilmente il candidato socio simpatizzante e' uno knefas che ha fatto 30 post, sconosciuto ai piu'?  :Smile: 

IMHO i soci simpatizzanti sono tutti quelli che hanno fatto apposita domanda  e si impegnano (nel loro cuore?) a contribuire alla realizzazione degli scopi ecc... ecc... poi per il passaggio a ordinario delibera l'assemblea,e non il CD (visto che CD sono solo 7 persone), tramite il solito poll degli ordinari.

nota 2: mi trova d'accordo.

nota 4: anche qui....per l'espulsione direi che e' necessaria se non un assemblea almeno il solito poll, dove a decidere siano i 2/3 degli ordinari, e non del CD.

nota 5: la penso come per la nota 1. E cioe' che puo' essere che alla fine i 7 "caricati ufficialmente" lavorino un po' velocemente, convochino le assemblee, gestiscano i soldi ecc... ma senza alcun "potere" aggiuntivo come quello di emanare regolamenti o di deliberare alcun che. Io direi che delibera sempre l'asseblea degli ordinari, tramite i poll che diceva doom: 

se le cose devono essere veloci il poll ha durata 2 giorni. Votano i 7 del CD e basta e si e' risolto tutto  :Very Happy:  Inoltre credo fermamente che non ci sia mai tanto da decidere velocemente, perche' i lavori li fanno in autonomia i vari gruppi di cui all'art 19.

d'accordo sulle altre note.

Ritengo che se vogliamo dare la definizione di CD "ristretto" e' che e' composto da chi e' stato eletto dall'assemblea, con solo i compiti di cui sopra.  :Smile: 

in fondo e' inutile creare ulteriori differenziazioni (e sono d'accordo con doom, rileggetevi piu' volte il suo punto 1 che e' una perla di saggezza  :Smile:  )

faccio i complimenti a botta per l'ottimo lavoro... ci sentiamo quando torno  :Smile: 

kne'

----------

## shev

Pienamente d'accordo con doom, sottoscrivo ogni parola. L'associazione nasce come gruppo di persone uguali tra loro, tutte ugualmente partecipi e importanti.

Le differenziazioni e le cariche create sono esclusivamente organizzative, servono per gestire in modo più rapido l'associazione ma soprattutto a dare punti di riferimento ai terzi, che non essendo informati sulle nostre idee/modalità di organizzazione rischierebbero di trovarsi spaesati di fronte ad una completa mancanza di riferimenti. Tutto qui.

Sempre in quest'ottica è la divisione in soci simpatizzanti e ordinari: non è per fare differenze o creare gerarchie, ma solo per garantire una base solida e affidabile all'associazione, che deve poter contare su un certo numero di soci noti e di provata serietà (anche per correttezza nei confornti di chi ci da fiducia facdendoci organizzare qualche evento/talk/banco espositivo). Per il resto sia simpatizzanti che ordinari hanno uguali diritti e doveri.

So che sono cose abbastanza scontate, ma ci tenevo a ribadirle per evitare malintesi o interpretazioni errate dello statuto.

p.s.: per il log dell'ultima riunione devo controllare se e dove l'ho salvato, appena lo trovo o lo linko qui o lo mando agli interessati.

----------

## doom.it

lo so botta che non siamo per nulla distanti... il fatto è che secondo me il CD ristretto crea piu ostacoli che rapidità.

Prendi per esempio l'ammissione come ordinario di un socio, se viene gestito dall'assemblea (cosa necessaria se c'è un CD ristretto, come in effetti sarebbe previsto in una delle tue note) bisogna fare una riunione che è organizzativamente piu difficile da gestire che non un semplice poll fra tutti e i soli soci ordinari.... idem per qualunque altra proposta...

io trovo piu saggio far si che solo le cose veramente serie richiedano necessariamente una riunione, le altre piu "normali" siano votate direttamente da tutti e i soli aventi diritto tramite un poll, cosa prevista dallo statuto senza la famigerata nota 5 (e la 1 e la 7 che di conseguenza perdono di significato, secondo me)

 :Wink: 

ciao

DooM

----------

## botta

mi hai convinto Doom: via un altro po' di  legalese dallo statuto.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Tolgo1, 5, 7. Chiedo inoltre di cambiare nome al consiglio direttivo: propongo di chiamarlo consiglio dei soci ordinari.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## anborn

...che pace...  :Smile: 

Mi trovo sostanzialmente d'accordo con doom su tutto... e quindi approvo e sottoscrivo la cancellazione delle modifiche 1, 5 e 7.

Anb

----------

## shev

 *botta wrote:*   

> Tolgo1, 5, 7. Chiedo inoltre di cambiare nome al consiglio direttivo: propongo di chiamarlo consiglio dei soci ordinari.  

 

Per me si può anche fare, se si ritiene l'altro nome fuorviante. Magari teniamoci almeno questo punto per questa sera, altrimenti di cosa parliamo? Sembra la pubblicità della lavazza sulla riunione di condominio in paradiso  :Laughing: 

/me che invita tutti i soci, particolarmente gli ordinari, a partecipare questa sera, così se riusciamo a nominare le varie cariche facciamo un ulteriore passoin avanti

----------

## OKreZ

 *Shev wrote:*   

> /me che invita tutti i soci, particolarmente gli ordinari, a partecipare questa sera, così se riusciamo a nominare le varie cariche facciamo un ulteriore passoin avanti

 

Ci saro'...

----------

## faber

io ho problemi a connettermi con ksirc.. ho provato quasi tutti i server della rete azzurra ma non va oltre il Connecting..

adesso sto emergando xchat

mah.. che fastweb abbia problemi con irc in uscita? mi sembra strano

----------

## OKreZ

 *faber wrote:*   

> che fastweb abbia problemi con irc in uscita? mi sembra strano

 

potrebbe essere...

----------

## xchris

E' certo!!

Ti consiglio di farti un ipv6!!

http://www.sideralis.net

ciao

----------

## shev

Per chiudere la piccola parentesi OT su irc (OT qui, se volete continuare aprite pure un nuovo topic e discutetene liberamente. O ditemelo che splitto i due o tre post che avete mandato qui creando un topic dedicato  :Smile:  ), vorrei riassumere un po' gli ultimi eventi.

Mercoledì abbiamo tenuto la seconda riunione del gechi, durante la quale abbiamo discusso le modifiche allo statuto proposte da botta, giungendo finalmente ad una versione che si può ritenere definitiva. A giorni botta posterà il link allo statuto finale.

Il passo successivo a questo punto è procedere con la nomina delle varie cariche, dopo il quale il tutto verrà pubblicato sul sito: statuto, organigramma etc.

Premesso che devo andare a leggere le mail (non sono sul pc giusto), quindi nella ML del gechi se ne potrebbe stare parlando proprio ora, ma dovremmo decidere come procedere con le candidature/nomine: tramite il collaudato mezzo della riunione in chat o con un altro mezzo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> tramite il collaudato mezzo della riunione in chat o con un altro mezzo?

 

Mi scuso gia' da ora per mercoledi' ma all'ultimo c'e' stato un imprevisto e sono dovuto andare. Scusatemi. Secondo me il metodo chat va piu' che bene visto che anche i soci simpatizzanti possono dire la propria anche se non possono votare.

----------

## doom.it

propongo una chat...approvatela o respingetela :p

-----------------------

Lunedi 8 Marzo

Ore 21

#gechi su Azzurra

-----------------------

Ordine del giorno:

- approvazione statuto definitivo

- nomina della cariche

...votate!!  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> -----------------------
> 
> Lunedi 8 Marzo
> 
> Ore 21
> ...

 

Approvato

----------

## MyZelF

Vedrò di esserci...  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Mmm, 8 marzo... festa della donna... scelta casuale o volontaria?   :Twisted Evil: 

/me che cmq *dovrebbe* esserci

----------

## anborn

/me che farà in modo di esserci  :Wink: 

Anb

----------

## OKreZ

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> propongo una chat...approvatela o respingetela :p
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> Lunedi 8 Marzo
> ...

 

Approvo, ma non arrivero' prima delle 22.

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> propongo una chat...approvatela o respingetela :p
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> Lunedi 8 Marzo
> ...

 

va bene, approvo

----------

## codadilupo

ci sono anch'io..... si', davvero   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## alexbr

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ci sono anch'io..... si', davvero  
> 
> Coda

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   .........

Eventooooo  :Cool: 

Ci sarò anch'io, naturalmente.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ginko

ci saro' TuxPizza permettendo   :Rolling Eyes: 

--Gianluca

----------

## botta

non mancherò!!

ciao a tutti

PS il pdf dello statuto aggiornato alle decisioni prese il 2 marzo è al solito posto, cioè qui.

----------

## OKreZ

 *botta wrote:*   

> PS il pdf dello statuto aggiornato alle decisioni prese il 2 marzo è al solito posto, cioè qui.

 

Ottimo lavoro, grazie botta  :Smile: 

----------

## anborn

Gechi: ..pronti.. via!!  :Very Happy: 

Si parte col GeCHI.. si riparte con i contenuti:

Il primo passo da fare, per stabilire i contenuti del sito é la cosiddetta "Analisi dei requisiti" (no.. non le dipendenze dei pacchetti..  :Laughing:   ma l'analisi di cosa ha bisogno il sito)

Me ne sto occupando in prima persona, a breve un bel documento scritto..   :Wink: 

Ora.. ho bisogno di voi:

Sondaggione aperto:

Cosa, secondo voi, non può non esserci sul sito del GeCHI?

e cosa sarebbe bello che ci fosse (anche se non é fondamentale che ci sia)??

Ciao

Anb

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Cosa, secondo voi, non può non esserci sul sito del GeCHI?

 

Quello che c'e' su gentoo.it e gentoo-italia.org sicuramente non ci deve essere.

 *anborn wrote:*   

> e cosa sarebbe bello che ci fosse (anche se non é fondamentale che ci sia)??

 

Un sezione con script ed ebuild fattidai gechi.

----------

## anborn

 *me stesso wrote:*   

> Cosa, secondo voi, non può non esserci sul sito del GeCHI? 

 

Forse la perifrasi con doppia negazione non é chiarissima.. riprovo:

Cosa é FONDAMENTALE che ci sia??

Anb   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

[quote="anborn"] *me stesso wrote:*   

> Cosa, secondo voi, non può non esserci sul sito del GeCHI? 

 

Forse la perifrasi con doppia negazione non é chiarissima.. [quote]

credo che la perifrasi fosse chiara, ma fedeliallalinea avesse deciso di procedere, matematicamente parlando, per assurdo: suppponiamo che abbiamo a disposizione solo quello che c'e' già su gentoo.it e gentoo-italia.org, in questo caso sul gechi.it non ci va nulla  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## doom.it

non possono mancare report delle attività della comunità, quindi coverage di eventi cui partecipiamo, elenco di script / programmi / progetti nati in seno alla comunità gentoo italiana e serie di manifesti / volantini / informativa in generale.

mi piacerebbe anche mettere a punto uno schema piu o meno preciso per proporci (per dire) a scuole, università o privati interessati in seminari / discussioni su gentoo o su linux e il software libero piu in generale....

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> non possono mancare report delle attività della comunità, quindi coverage di eventi cui partecipiamo, elenco di script / programmi / progetti nati in seno alla comunità gentoo italiana e serie di manifesti / volantini / informativa in generale

 

Concordo, direi di dare molta importanza a questi aspetti. Ricordo che siamo un'associazione finalizzata alla diffusione di Gentoo, quindi è importante far risaltare tutto ciò che riguarda tale attività: volantini, contatti per chi vuole chiederci qualcosa, gallerie fotografiche e descrizioni degli eventi cui abbiamo partecipato, info sugli eventi futuri e così via.

Più che pensare a contenuti "pratici" (programmi, doc etc) direi di iniziare da quanto detto più sopra. Al resto penseremo poi (doc esclusa, ci pensano già in modo splendido su gentoo.it e gentoo-italia.org).

Ah, ovviamente imho  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> mi piacerebbe anche mettere a punto uno schema piu o meno preciso per proporci (per dire) a scuole, università o privati interessati in seminari / discussioni su gentoo o su linux e il software libero piu in generale....

 

Esatto, ma perchè ci troviamo sempre d'accordo?  :Very Happy: 

Una specie di linea guida non solo per proporci, ma anche per permettere a chi vuole contattarci di poterlo fare con naturalezza e semplicità. Non è forse organizzare eventi il nostro punto di forza?  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[PER TUTTI I SOCI ORDINARI]

Devo fare la pagina dove metto le cariche di ognuno (mettero' anche i soci ordinari senza cariche). La mia idea era di mettere nick ed email ma vorrei sapere da voi se posso farlo visto che sono comunque informazioni personali (se si vuolo possiamo anche mettere il nome vero). Ho gia' sentito DooM al riguardo e per il mail a lui va bene basta che abbia la forma 

```
nick chiocciola host punto net
```

Ditemi vuoi cosa fare e se eventualmente avete altre idee.

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ditemi vuoi cosa fare e se eventualmente avete altre idee.

 

Per me va benissimo. Al massimo, se proprio si vuol star tranquilli, si puo' decidere:

- o si creano degl'indirizzi tipo codadilupo-at-gechi.it (sempre che ci siano le soluzioni tecniche: magari anchye semplici indirizzi fittizzi, che rimandino agl'indirizzi veri.... )

- o si sceglie di crearsi tutti quanti degl'indirizzi con lo stesso dominio, magari at-linux.it

tutto questo, giusto per avere un minimo coerenza formale (ma non é essenziale, me ne rendo conto)  :Wink: 

per il nome&cognome, non vedo il problema: come dico sempre, +trasparenza=+sicurezza=+libertà  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> - o si creano degl'indirizzi tipo codadilupo-at-gechi.it (sempre che ci siano le soluzioni tecniche: magari anchye semplici indirizzi fittizzi, che rimandino agl'indirizzi veri.... )

 

Questo chiedeva Shev se si potevano avere gli indirizzi mail di gechi.it ma non si voleva neanche abusare della gentilezza di siggy.

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   - o si creano degl'indirizzi tipo codadilupo-at-gechi.it (sempre che ci siano le soluzioni tecniche: magari anchye semplici indirizzi fittizzi, che rimandino agl'indirizzi veri.... ) 
> 
> Questo chiedeva Shev se si potevano avere gli indirizzi mail di gechi.it ma non si voleva neanche abusare della gentilezza di siggy.

 

si', e' vero... non avevo pensato in effetti a questo....

resta la soluzione linux.it (o altro)......

ma é solo una proposta, assolutamente non mandataria  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> [PER TUTTI I SOCI ORDINARI]
> 
> Devo fare la pagina dove metto le cariche di ognuno (mettero' anche i soci ordinari senza cariche). La mia idea era di mettere nick ed email ma vorrei sapere da voi se posso farlo visto che sono comunque informazioni personali (se si vuolo possiamo anche mettere il nome vero). Ho gia' sentito DooM al riguardo e per il mail a lui va bene basta che abbia la forma 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

io accanto ci metterei anche la posizione geografica nel caso qualcuno volesse un incontro reale. per esempio:

```
nick: Jecko_Hee e-mail:jecko-at-chilosa-dot-ch zona:Ticino (CH) 

```

per l'email, secondo me sarebbe meglio avere tutti lo stesso come diceva coda. ciau

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> per l'email, secondo me sarebbe meglio avere tutti lo stesso come diceva coda. ciau

 

Anche per me sarebbe meglio... vediamo che dice il nostro presidente, alias Shev, al riguardo  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Anche per me sarebbe meglio... vediamo che dice il nostro presidente, alias Shev, al riguardo  .

 

 :Laughing: 

Ora sento siggy e vediamo cosa è meglio per lui. Appena mi fa sapere qualcosa vi dico tutto.

----------

## Ginko

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ditemi vuoi cosa fare e se eventualmente avete altre idee.

 

Io eviterei di metter quasiasi indirizzo Email direttamente accessibile tramite robot altrimenti siamo travolti da spam.

Nel mio sito utilizzo un semplice javascript a cui passo l'indirizzo in tre parametri separati e lui compone l'URI mailto in modo da rendere difficile per un robot generico "catturare" l'effettivo indirizzo email : 

```
<script LANGUAGE='JAVASCRIPT'>

function hideMailto(n,d1,d2) {

  var address=n+'@'+d1+'.'+d2;

  parent.location = 'm'+'a'+'i'+'l'+'t'+'o'+':'+address;

}

</script>
```

Lo script lo richiamo all'interno dell'html cosi' :

```
<a HREF='javascript:hideMailto("gianluca","rotoni","com")'>Gianluca Rotoni</a>
```

--Gianluca

----------

## anborn

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Nel mio sito utilizzo un semplice javascript a cui passo l'indirizzo in tre parametri separati e lui compone l'URI mailto in modo da rendere difficile per un robot generico "catturare" l'effettivo indirizzo email :

 

Molto grazioso..  :Smile: 

Inoltre mi piace l'idea di Jecko.. mettiamo anche la zona!  :Wink: 

Anb

PS= Plz continuate a darmi feedback sui contenuti... (vi ricordo: Cosa DEVE esserci e cosa invece SAREBBE BELLO che ci fosse).

Ri-ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *anborn wrote:*   

> PS= Plz continuate a darmi feedback sui contenuti... (vi ricordo: Cosa DEVE esserci e cosa invece SAREBBE BELLO che ci fosse).

 

Quel deve scritto in grande penso sia un riferimento a qualcosa che ora mi sfugge  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao ragazzi, scusate se mi intrometto...  :Embarassed:    Qualche topic più in la state discutendo se partecipare come gruppo al concorso opensource, ma ne sito gechi.it non se ne fa accenno. forse e meglio aggiungere una voce in news che si riferisce a questa iniziativa cosi se un tizio della giuria decide di fare un salto sul sito vede tutte le realtà del gruppo unite e dialoganti; forse aiuta!

Grazie per l'attenzione...

ciao a tutti!

----------

## shev

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi, scusate se mi intrometto... 

 

Scusarti di cosa? Siamo una comunità open, tutti possono dire la loro, ci mancherebbe!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Qualche topic più in la state discutendo se partecipare come gruppo al concorso opensource, ma ne sito gechi.it non se ne fa accenno

 

Credo sia dovuto al fatto che ancora ne stiamo parlando, non sappiamo se parteciperemo o meno. Per correttezza mi sembra quindi giusto non sbilanciarci dando notizie parziali o addirittura non vere. Se parteciperemo lo faremo insieme a gentoo.it e gentoo-italia.org, quindi non appena saremo giunti ad una conclusione vedremo di scrivere tutte le news e le info relative, con dettagli precisi e link corretti.

Mmm, rileggendo il tuo post però potresti avere anche ragione. Un piccolo accenno, generico, del tipo "la comunità italiana di Gentoo sta discutendo se partecipare all'OpensourceContest. Potete unirvi alla discussione seguendo il <url>topic</url> relativo sul forum ufficiale" si potrebbe anche mettere, più che per eventuali visite degli organizzatori del concorso, per permettere a tutti di seguire il discorso, anche chi il forum lo frequenta poco.

Credo se ne possa parlare, se tutti sono d'accordo possiamo aggiungere la news  :Wink: 

----------

## egolf

Sulla pag dei Gechi c' è ancora il link a

```
www.gentoo-italia.org
```

 non ancora aggironato a:

```
http://www.gentoo-italia.net/
```

(magari una stupidagine, ma non è bello quando i link non vanno)

Buona giornata

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Grazie egolf per la segnalazione (che mi hanno gia' dato) appena ho un po' di tempo sistemo

----------

